#ubuntu-community-team 2010-08-23
<jono> folks, would you mind blogging/Facebooking/tweeting/denting http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/08/23/help-colin-get-his-kids-back/
<nigelb> morning ara :)
<ara> morning nigelb, all
<nigelb> Noone's up yet I think.  Monday morning blues.
<jussi> monday monday....
<jussi> hrrr
<nigelb> jussi: heh.
<jussi> czajkowski: hi
<nigelb> Hey the google video thing worked for my friend
<jussi> I noticed - I do actually read scrollback
<jussi>  :D
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> I wasn't sure if yuo did ;)
<jussi> nigelb: its my job to make sure I read scrollback, where possible :D
<nigelb> jussi: Ah, ircc.  I forget.
<ara> morning kim0
<kim0> ara: morning :)
<kim0> morning everyone
<nigelb> good morning kim0 :)
<kim0> morning man
<kim0> how's it going
<nigelb> meh, monday morning, how bad can it be :p
<kim0> heheh
<duanedesign> morninr all
<duanedesign> hmmm, my spelling mechanism has not kicked in yet
<duanedesign> .5
<kim0> hehe, morning duanedesign
<nigelb> duanedesign: morning duane.  Looks like your window mechanism hasn't either.
<nigelb> ;)
<duanedesign> lol
 * duanedesign was just reading about the Google Prediction API
<nigelb> oh, next week is UGJ!
 * nigelb temporarily forgot.
<duanedesign> nigelb: worked out nicely that it is on the same weekend as the monthly LoCo meeting here
<dholbach> good morning
<duanedesign> morning dholbach
<nigelb> morning dholbach
<nigelb> ok, so my irssi just lit up, dholbach is here!
<dholbach> hey duanedesign, hi nigelb
<duanedesign> nigelb: i am planning on having the mohtly LoCo meeting with a Doc/Bug Jam  afterwards
<nigelb> duanedesign: rocking
<duanedesign> i hope this might increase participation
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dholbach> hola randa
<dpm> hey dholbach :)
<dpm> buenos días randa!
<randa> hi dpm hi dholbach :)
<randa> hey ara
<ara> buenos días randa
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> dholbach: ello
<nigelb> morning randa, dpm :)
<randa> hi nigelb
<dpm> good morning ara, czajkowski, ara!
<ara>  /me takes a coffee break
 * nigelb hops around in joy!
<nigelb> Finally solved a problem I've been facing for 2 days.
<kim0> nigelb: congrats :)
<nigelb> kim0: It was a frustrating morning :)
<czajkowski> airurando: howdy doody
<czajkowski> nigelb: always nice to get the end of an annoying bug
<airurando> Hi czajkowski
<nigelb> czajkowski: Exactly. I wanted to do some google maps magic.  Spent a couple of hours trying and got it too! :)
<czajkowski> I love looking at loco.ubuntu.com and seeing all the microblogging coming up, tis nice seeing what all the teams are doing
<czajkowski> whoo we have 26 teams signed up for UGJ
<nigelb> my team signed up too :)
<czajkowski> :D
<nigelb> hola sense !
<sense> hello nigelb
<duanedesign> what is the preffered format for the name of a LoCo?
<czajkowski> duanedesign: funny you should say that
<czajkowski> I spent yesterday banging my head off a table looking at all of the names and the reson we have duplciates is teams renaming themselves
<sense> It's not like there is no documentation for team naming...
<sense> People just don't read it!
<sense> Or read it half, and then decide to use their preferred name anyway.
<duanedesign> yes there is: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamHowto#Team%20Naming%20Standards
<czajkowski> duanedesign: yes but they clearly like to rename themselves
<duanedesign> czajkowski: i bet that is confusing
<czajkowski> we have two thai teams one team and locoteam
<duanedesign> say 'two thai teams' as fast as you can, thats a tongue twister :)
<vish> duanedesign: lmao!
<czajkowski> I had a geography day yesterday figuring out which team went where and lanugages spoken never used wikipedia so much in one day
<nigelb> czajkowski: never thanked wiki as much as yesterday right? ;)
<czajkowski> yes and swore so much at teams, this is teams who log bugs and are vocal yet didnt update their information.
<czajkowski> but I wanted the landing page of teams all pretty and under a country only took about 2hrs in total so not too bad
<dpm> rocking job, czajkowski
<czajkowski> tis pretty :)
<czajkowski> dpm: :)
<akgraner> czajkowski, I got a loco issue do you have a few minutes
<czajkowski> sure
<czajkowski> pm
<akgraner> czajkowski, thanks :-)
<czajkowski> np
<czajkowski> I had a day of Pms from locos
<czajkowski> it was very odd
<sense> czajkowski: It looks great now!
<akgraner> JFo, what's your schedule?
<JFo> bouncy
<JFo> :)
<JFo> bug meeting in 1.5hr but clear pretty much other than that
<akgraner> JFo, I'm putting UWN together - so ping me after your meeting and we can knock out episode 1 if you want
<JFo> k
<Pendulum> akgraner: JFo: \o/
<akgraner> Hey Pendulum!
<JFo> :)
<czajkowski> JFo: making a dent in your inbox yet
<JFo> something of
<JFo> only about 3k more to go
<czajkowski> JFo: bug reports eh
<czajkowski> gotta love em
<JFo> jono, I have my "Pants on the Ground" shirt now :)
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey all
<jono> JFo, a shirt? nice!
<czajkowski> jono: greetings
<akgraner> jono, I am apologizing and claiming negative knowledge my daughters actions
<akgraner> for my even
<jono> akgraner, heh
<jono> hey czajkowski
<JFo> yeah, I'll bring it to UDS
<jono> JFo, nice!
<jono> kim0, all set?
<kim0> yeah .. launching mumble
<kim0> jono: momento
<jono> kim0, np
<jono> kim0, oh hang on, I might be a few mins, been having mumble probs on this machine, may need to do slype
<kim0> jono: I'm online on both ... ping when ready
<jono> kim0, ok skype
<dholbach> thanks to james_w's reviews 2 work items done :-D
 * dholbach hugs james_w
<czajkowski> whoo
<jono> :)
<jono> jussi, ping?
<dholbach> ok my friends
<dholbach> calling it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
<dholbach> big hugs to you
<jono> http://uds.ubuntu.com
<jono> :-)
<jono> folks, get any sponsorship requests in for UDS :)
<vish> jono: w00t! you announced on the ML too :) , guess no one can complain this time ;)
<jono> vish, indeed :-)
<pleia2> and I added it to the fridge
<pleia2> it'll go out in UWN next week
<akgraner> nods
<jono> thanks pleia2 :)
<jussi> jono: hi
<jono> jussi, hey, you missed our call the other day!
<jono> also, do you have a link to all the official IRC channels?
<jussi> jono: yeah, was pretty gutted that I missed
<jussi> !irc
<ubot2> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<jussi> jono: you dont have 5 mins now?
<jono> jussi, I am busy right now
<jono> on a deadline
<jono> thanks jussi
<jono> lets meet this week sometime
<jussi> jono: right, I would like to speak, soon if possible, so lets see what we can do
<jussi> and once again, my apologies for missing the other day
<jussi> jono: right, Im off again, but please tell me when is a suitable time for you. any evening except wednesday should work ok for me - (your mornings)
<jono> jussi, no worries, sounds good
<jussi> jono: so how does tomorrow sound?
<jono> jussi, when?
<jono> jussi, 8pm UK?
<jussi> jono: bit late, any chance for 7? (can do 8 at a pinch though)
<jono> jussi, ok let's do 7pm
<jono> try not to miss this one :-)
<jussi> jono: Ill make sure I don miss this time :D
<jono> :)
<czajkowski> Pendulum: isn't caoimhe adorable ;)
<Pendulum> czajkowski: yes!
<czajkowski> http://twitgoo.com/1jn2fo  <---- and her hair is finally growing
<nigelb> czajkowski: oh my gosh! CUTE!
<czajkowski> yup
<paultag> czajkowski: omg! How do you keep looking younger every time I see a photo of you?!
<czajkowski> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caoimhe
<paultag> I need to get me some of that
 * nigelb ^ 5 paultag 
<paultag> ^5
<AlanBell> evening all
 * nigelb waves to AlanBell 
<czajkowski> AlanBell: hey
<jono> akgraner, ping?
 * jono is in "following up on burndown chart mode"
<jono> akgraner, are you still on track for your actions?
<Pendulum> AlanBell: hiya
<jono> czajkowski, ping?
<czajkowski> jono: pong
<jono> hey
<jono> what is the latest on your three items on http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/maverick/canonical-community.html ?
<czajkowski> one is done
<czajkowski> one will finish bby tomorrow
<czajkowski> and the other one by thursday
<jono> czajkowski, can you  update the BP with the done one?
<jono> thanks so much czajkowski, you are awesome, as usual :)
 * nigelb closes one task
<czajkowski> jono: I need to send the mail to jane but we have the paperwork done
<jono> czajkowski, ok cool
<czajkowski> jono: lovely jubbly
<jono> :)
<akgraner> jono, yep  - I'll do my best to have everything added by Friday
<czajkowski> paultag: so help me I am gonna bop you, get into channel ;)
<akgraner> I got a little side tracked with the new fridge and re-org'ing UWN
<paultag> czajkowski: grrr
<jono> akgraner, thanks! :)
<czajkowski> paultag: oi oi less grring at me
<akgraner> jono, will Friday be soon enough?
<jono> akgraner, ASAP is preferred, but Friday will be fine :-)
<akgraner> jono :-P
<Technoviking> jono: were there any items for the forums for the Maverick cycle.
<jono> Technoviking, I think we are fine, thanks!
<czajkowski> done makes bacon happy
<nigelb> czajkowski: done makes bacon fizzle ;)
<czajkowski> nyommy canadian bacon dripped in syrup
<paultag> yuck
<paultag> it's like a slab of pig
<nigelb> well, technically bacon is exactly that is it not?
<paultag> bleh
 * nigelb goes tot bed
<nigelb> s/tot/to
<nigelb> g'nite folks!
<paultag> nacht
<jono> Pendulum, what is the latest regarding your actions for this cycle?
<jono> merging the book content in
<Pendulum> jono: started working on the first chapter this weekend (just haven't put online yet) and am hoping to get them all up by the end of the week
<jono> Pendulum, wow, awesome!
<jono> thanks for all your hard work here :)
<Pendulum> (and if they're not done by the end of the week, I know what I'm doing during the global jam :P )
<Pendulum> I'm sorry I got so behind
<jono> Pendulum, lol!
<jono> hey, it's cool, busy times!
<jono> nigelb, ping?
<nhandler> jono: He went to bed
<czajkowski> he went to bed about 20 mins ago jono
<paultag> aye
<paultag> let's all yell at jono
<Pendulum> but he should be up in another 4-5 hours
<jono> ahhh np
<Pendulum> (if he works tomorrow)
<jono> paultag, you suck
<jono> :)
<paultag> jono: back atcha big guy
<jono> lol
<paultag> :)
<czajkowski> paultag: at least jono remembers to log into the right roooms
<czajkowski> :p
<paultag> Ohhhh ouch
<czajkowski> jono: moderate comment
<paultag> czajkowski: sounds like a freenode issue to me
<paultag> czajkowski: you should ask a staffer
<czajkowski> paultag: I've no problem loggin into council channel, run a screen!
<paultag> My server started running out of ram :'(
<jono> czajkowski, done :)
<czajkowski> jono: ya have a use :p
<czajkowski> paultag: free to start with more mails to teams ?
<paultag> czajkowski: not yet, yar! I jut need to wrap up some of my open browser tabs. I'll be free in ~ 20 or so
<paultag> czajkowski: can you wait for me?
<czajkowski> as dodgey as that sounds, sure
<czajkowski> we need to update loocteams on LP as well
<paultag> czajkowski: I have patches to review :'(
<paultag> czajkowski: oh yes, yeah, we'll do this in a second
<paultag> second being 20 minutes
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-08-24
 * nigelb yawns
<nigelb> good morning folks
<nigelb> jono: pong
<jussi> !buildcomm | jono
<ubot2> Factoid 'buildcomm' not found
<jussi> oh, yeah, itll sync in an hour or 2
<jussi> [08:33:14] <jussi> !buildcomm is <reply> For procedures and general help with community building you can look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity or join #ubuntu-community-team
<jussi> [08:33:15] <ubottu> I'll remember that, jussi
<nigelb> Sweeet :)
<duanedesign> morning nigelb
<nigelb> heya duanedesign
<jussi> akgraner: still waiting on that email from you.
 * nigelb pokes duanedesign in the eye
<nigelb> duanedesign: see PM :p
 * duanedesign looking
<ara> good morning!
<duanedesign> good morning ara
<ara> morning duanedesign
<nigelb> morning ara :)
<ara> morning nigelb :)
<nigelb> Looks like dholbach is running late.  Still pre-breakfast
 * duanedesign is fixing a bug with Terminator and zsh in Maverick
<nigelb> zsh? wow
<nigelb> I can never get the hang of anything other than bash
<duanedesign> nigelb: zsh is great. The key is to have a nice config file
<duanedesign> nigelb: the default is not so great. I haave one bodhi gave me
<duanedesign> i think he got it from jdong
<nigelb> duanedesign: Ah.
<nigelb> I've heard its more powerful, but I'd rather have things that "Just work(tm)"
<duanedesign> yeah, it catches a lot of my typos ;)
<nigelb> haha
<duanedesign> 'suudo, didn't you mean sudo?'
<duanedesign> :)
<nigelb> oh, that's nice
<nigelb> its like how git does
<nigelb> 'git commmit', did you mean git commit?
<duanedesign> nigelb: ahh
<duanedesign> nigelb: what do you use git for?
<maco> nigelb: if you ever get the itch to try ksh, make sure its ksh93 not ksh88
<duanedesign> nigelb: is their a particular project you work on that uses git, or do you just prefer it?
<nigelb> maco: whats the difference
<nigelb> duanedesign: version control at work
<maco> nigelb: 88 is hell?
<maco> ksh88 is what you find on solaris 8 machines
<nigelb> duanedesign: Also CakePHP is in git, so when I want to checkout latest code, I use git
<maco> and if its on sol8, its probably pretty crappy
<nigelb> maco: 88, hell? gulp.
<nigelb> duanedesign: /me helped fix a bug yeserday in there L(
<nigelb> :)
<maco> i setup my .profile on sol8 machines to launch bash ;-)  but that wrecks using cde or jde to login
<vish> which channel is for the community council for raising an issue?
<vish> issue == lodging a complaint ..
<jussi> vish: by email
<vish> jussi: ah , sure thanks.  also, do they have a channel?
<jussi> "Ubuntu Community Council" <community-council@lists.ubuntu.com>,
<jussi> no
<vish> jussi: oh.. ok.
<jussi> vish: remember, if its an IRC issue then first to the IRCC or if its a forums issue to the forums council etc
<vish> jussi: yeah , not those.. :)
<jussi> vish: no probs :)
<dpm> good morning all!
<dholbach> good morning
<kim0> morning amigos
<dholbach> kim0, صباح الخير
<kim0> dholbach: sabah el noor
 * dpm sees that kim0 can't be bothered to type Arabic this early in the morning :)
<maco> dholbach: practicing?
<dpm> good morning kim0, dholbach!
<kim0> dpm: morning :)
<maco> dpm: im guessing persian, since thats the one dholbach is studying
<dpm> maco, yeah, but I'd gess kim0 would be replying in Arabic, although he might now Persian :)
<dpm> guess even
<dholbach> maco, no :)
<kim0> nah I don't ..
<kim0> they only share character set
<dholbach> but there's a lot of words that overlap :)
<maco> dholbach: google translate?
<maco> oh
<maco> hrmph. i forget how to setup ibus
<dpm> maco, if you install a language needing an input method through language-selector it should set up ibus for you (apart from actually selecting the IM, IIRC)
<maco> oh
<maco> ok then no ibus for me for now. i'm on a 3G connection at the moment, so downloading debs wont happen
<dholbach> maco, that's what I used for transliterating - I knew what google translate meant in Arabic, kim0 was patient enough to tell me a couple of times
<kim0> do u guys use ibus with google transliterate ?
<kim0> last time I checked this wasn't working
<maco> i just use ibus-anthy (because i speak japanese, not arabic)
<jussi> Do we have anything similar to these fedora posters for ubuntu? http://hackersramblings.wordpress.com/2010/08/21/change/ (second picture, on his wall)
<dholbach> I never used ibus in my whole life
<dpm> dholbach, nice picture on http://uds.ubuntu.com :)
<dholbach> it's very old
<dpm> :-)
<dpm> popey, you too, nice picture :)
<dpm> anyway, need to reboot, brb
<czajkowski> morning
<sense> good morning!
<duanedesign> morning sense czajkowski
<sense> hi duanedesign
 * dpm lunches
<akgraner> jussi - you'll have it in just a few  - I just woke up :-)
<jussi> :)
<czajkowski> just so we;re clear the loco council rocks :D
<czajkowski> we have loads of news coming up!
<czajkowski> :D
<paultag> :D
 * czajkowski bops :D
<akgraner> jussi, see PM  - the link to your questions is there :-)
<akgraner> maco, ping - what is bethlynn's twitter or identi.ca ID?
<akgraner> maco, nm found it - I forget it was wwwuse and not here name
<akgraner> sigh
<highvoltage> -_-
<czajkowski> akgraner: you talking to youselrf there a lot this morning
<akgraner> I know :-) I like my answers...
<czajkowski> having a whole conversation on yer own there
 * czajkowski prods highvoltage just cause 
<akgraner> well I didn't want maco to think I still needed her to answer :-)
 * highvoltage waits for the caffeine to kick in
<dholbach> james_w, gracias
<james_w> np
<paultag> jcastro: do we have any contacts to Linux mint in our community?
<czajkowski> he;s on hols till september 6th
<czajkowski> paultag: drop him an email
<paultag> Ach
<paultag> Well, the question is open :)
<paultag> Anyone know if we have mint hackers among us?
<paultag> they're messing up downstream, and I can't find any mailing lists or anything for them
<czajkowski> JFo: I take it you watched the video then :)
<JFo> I did
<JFo> couldn't believe it
<czajkowski> JFo: and the scarey thing is, those people are being serious, those are their real answers....
<czajkowski> gobsmaacking
<JFo> yeah
<JFo> utterly mind boggling
<JFo> and the one guy naming states that were in the Axis of Evil needed to be hit with a hammer
<czajkowski> yeah there were worse answers but all made me cringe
<jono> hi all
<czajkowski> jono: Good morning
<dholbach> hola jono
<sense> hi jono
<jono> hi all :)
<sense> jono: I think that the Wordpress plugin of the social media livestream is well enough now to be used on a corner of the UDS website. If you could take a look at lp:sociaal and tell me what you think of it that would make me happy.
<jono> sense, I am a bit backlogged right now, can I check soon?
<sense> jono: There is no hurry, check it whenever you've got time.
<jono> thanks sense
<sense> you're welcome
<nigelb> hola folks
 * nigelb cribs about having to stay up tonight :/
<nigelb> but I guess a quick unplanned vacation would be worth it :D
<paultag> jcastro: do we have any contacts to Linux mint in our community?
<paultag> Oh shoot
<paultag> I'm sorry, copy paste fail :)
<paultag> middle click ftl
<nigelb> paultag: he's on vacation
<dholbach> jcastro is on holidays
<paultag> thanks :) -- second time i've posted that and got that response :)
<nigelb> paultag: well, this is his *actual* vacation
<paultag> I double clicked on the old line on irssi, and middle clicked on mistake
<czajkowski> *news* New Conference packs for LoCO Teams http://www.lczajkowski.com/2010/08/24/new-conference-packs-for-loco-teams/
<sense> yay!
<sense> bacon tastes better when it was happy, they say
<czajkowski> jono: would you mind when you get a chance to tweet this please - http://www.lczajkowski.com/2010/08/24/new-conference-packs-for-loco-teams/
 * czajkowski goes back to bopping 
<nigelb> paultag: yah, I use that often.
<nigelb> dholbach: thanks
<sense> czajkowski: What can you do with a lanyard?
<nigelb> dholbach: sorry I haven't been able to respond earlier.  This is going to be a *very* busy week for me :)
<paultag> sense: self-defense
<dholbach> nigelb, sounds familiar
 * nigelb ^ 5 paultag 
<nigelb> dholbach: heh :)
<czajkowski> sense: add a name badge to them
<sense> Ubuntu self-defence? :P
<paultag> sense: hi-ya!
<sense> Ohhhh! A key-cord!
<sense> Or keycord, in Dutch.
<czajkowski> sense: a lanyard :)
<sense> Is that Irish/British English?
<nigelb> I don't think so.
<paultag> American too
<nigelb> Its quite common to say lanyard.
<paultag> so, most likely * english
<czajkowski> sense: no smartie pants :)
<nigelb> paultag: oh, good one
<sense> :P Some confusion here.
<paultag> sense: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/9c/Lanyard_Woelfe_Freiburg.jpg <-- that's a lanyard
<sense> Yeah, now I know.
<paultag> kk
<sense> Where does keycord come from, then?
<sense> Or is that something in the category 'beamer'? English words only used in Dutch.
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day
 * dholbach hugs you all
<nigelb> nigh!
<nigelb> *night
<czajkowski> dholbach: nn
<dholbach> bye :)
<akgraner> czajkowski, +1 on the LoCo Conference packs etc - (now the Fedora People can quit making fun of the Ubuntu Booth - it's all in good humor but still :-)  yay!)
<JFo> indeed
<akgraner> JFo, Robyn and I are switching booths for an hour at OLF
<akgraner> this should be funn
<czajkowski> akgraner: http://pix.ie/czajkowski/1873658 the mothership
<czajkowski> akgraner: back in a wee bit watching AW
<JFo> akgraner, heh
<akgraner> czajkowski, I need to watch Sunday's as well
<akgraner> :-)
<czajkowski> akgraner: last one of the season
<pleia2> akgraner: this was the fedora booth at the linux picnic: http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/4916874392/
<akgraner> yep - and I can't wait - so don't tell anything yet - I'll try to watch it today
<pleia2> but truth be told, the two fedora guys who attended are also ubuntu people, and put all energy into the ubuntu booth, the big fedora guys in the area didn't come
<JFo> picnic was a great idea I bet
<JFo> I love picnics
<pleia2> it was fun :)
<nigelb> JFo: You seem to be the sort of person who would. :D
<JFo> :-D
<akgraner> pleia2, I want to do a geeknic here but I can't seem to find enough hours in a day or weekend to make it happen and forget about it with Marching Band Season upon me.
<nigelb> g35
<nigelb> GAH x35 :p
<akgraner> maybe if I start planning now I can get one done in the spring
<nigelb> akgraner: Take kids + Pete + JFo, take pics and blog.
<nigelb> You'll have a crowd next time :D
<akgraner> true...
<akgraner> heck last global Jam the whole fam damily showed up...  it was fun
<akgraner> it was fun too :-)
<nigelb> hehe, true.
<nigelb> geeks + food = fun
<akgraner> Anyone got questions about WINE - I am prepping an interview with Scott Richie :-)
<nigelb> I <3 Micelle's presentation from self ;)
<akgraner> nigelb, SELF or SCaLE
<czajkowski> akgraner: you're gonna need a box of tissues a massive box
<nigelb> akgraner: err, I don't know.  y'all have too many conferences
<akgraner> czajkowski, I was afraid of that
 * JFo doesn't get the tissue ref
<czajkowski> akgraner: go watch
<akgraner> JFo, season finally of Army Wives
<akgraner> finale
<akgraner> or how ever you spell that - dang it !
<JFo> ah, I see
 * JFo wanders off
<doctormo> Morning all
 * nigelb waves to doctormo 
<sense> hello doctormo
<doctormo> jono: Getting worried about the free culture showcase deadline, I tried to get in touch with Ivanka and kwwii about the final vote. I'm worrying that the entries submitted to deviantArt will be looked over.
<doctormo> So far though no response.
<jono> doctormo, Ivanka has been on holiday for a few weeks
<jono> and Ken no longer works for us
<jono> doctormo, she is back now, drop her an email
<doctormo> jono: Er, what happened with Ken? did I miss the memo?
<doctormo> email sent
<jono> doctormo, he decided to move on
<doctormo> Ah ok, bit of a surprise.
 * doctormo is going out to show his sister around boston and will be back later.
<jussi> jono: Im ready from anytime you want, so if you are ready ealry...
<jono> jussi, let's go
<akgraner> Thanks jussi!  Great Interview :-)
<jono> jussi, http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/08/24/articulating-irc-contributions-concisely/
<JFo> akgraner, ready?
<akgraner> JFo, can you give me 20 minutes?
<JFo> yep
<akgraner> thanks
<cjohnston> do be do be do
<akgraner> JFo, okie dokie I'm back now
<JFo> jono, :)
<jono> JFo, that was comedy
<JFo> :)
<jono> JFo,  I have got that cake song stuck in my head now
<jono> if your gonna bake a pretty cake
<JFo> lol
<JFo> me too
<jono> JFo, dammit
<jono> still in my head
<jono> if your gonna bake a pretty cake
<JFo> hahahaha
<JFo> it's a piece of cake to bake a pretty cake
<jono> JFo, I keep finding myself huming
<jono> humming it
<JFo> yep
<JFo> ugh, I hate network issues
<akgraner> JFo, I hope we didn't ramble too much
<akgraner> we gotta keep track of the time  - we lasted 60 minutes instead of 30
<JFo> heh, we probably did
<JFo> but eh, what can you do
<JFo> heh
<JFo> meh, 30 minutes/ an hour
<JFo> whatever :)
<akgraner> updates brb restart needed :-)
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-08-25
<ara> morning all!
 * nigelb waves
<jono> hey ara
<ara> morning jono, nigelb
<jussi> todays music :D http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iuo3sqsHNEc&feature=search
<jussi> and good morning all!
 * jussi waves to jono, ara and nigelb
<nigelb> morning jussi :)
<nigelb> I'm having a marginally better day today, though sleep would be nice...
<jussi> nigelb: Im very sore today
 * nigelb hugs jussi 
<jussi> nigelb: its my fault though :D
<nigelb> jussi: what did ya do? move furniture around?
<jussi> nigelb: too much gym :D
<nigelb> Ah.
 * nigelb gets back to work
<nigelb> If I don't finish it, I'll be forced to cancel vacation :D
<dpm> good morning everyone
<ara> morning dpm
<dpm> hola ara :)
 * ara prepares some coffee
 * jussi goes to get cornflakes...
<jono> hey dpm
<jono> I have annoying news
<jono> I am going to have to miss our call on Thurs; I have a breakfast appointment
<jono> I am just looking at when we can reschedule
<dpm> hey jono, good morning, no probs. Perhaps Friday or today after the team call?
<jono> dpm, after the team call I have a call with Mark
<jono> maybe we can keep our team call to 30 and we can dip in for 30 then?
<jono> dpm, sorry about this...I am meeting the editor of Wired that morning - it turns out he lives near me
<dpm> jono, if it's ok for the other guys, it's ok for me. No worries :)
<jono> thanks dpm!
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> hey, good morning dholbach_!
<nigelb> morning dholbach_ :)
 * nigelb waves to dpm too
<dholbach> hey dpm, hi nigelb
<dpm> heya nigelb, how's it going?
<nigelb> dpm: Badly still.  Busy days :(
 * dpm sends over a hug to nigelb then
 * nigelb hugs dpm too :)
<duanedesign> good morning all
<dholbach> hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> i was doing some wikipedia work this morning.
<duanedesign> i came across this page http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Minimal_Desktop
<duanedesign> if i am  understanding the trademark policy, the use of the logo and naming of the project violate the Ubuntu trademark policy
<akgraner> jussi, ping
<sense> good morning
<nigelb> duanedesign: you know the developer :)
<duanedesign> nigelb: i do :P
<nigelb> duanedesign: ask her then ;)
<czajkowski> morning
<duanedesign> nigelb: i read the trademark policy a few more times. i think i understand it
<nigelb> czajkowski: good morning, sense: aloha
<nigelb> czajkowski: wait, you didn't start with Aloha, bad sign?
<czajkowski> nigelb: no I looked at my inbox first
<nigelb> czajkowski: ouch.
 * duanedesign keeps trying to use moinmoin syntax on wikipedia :P
<nigelb> duanedesign: heh, I do that with the wiki I have too.  Its PM Wiki
<sense> hello nigelb
<duanedesign> maco: like your new blog post.
<duanedesign> maco: their are a lot of people on the Beginners Team wanting to learn packaging. I was just drawing up something similar, from a less knowledgable viewpoint :) So this will be helpfull
<akgraner> Thanks jussi!  Enjoyed that interview with you!
<dholbach> can we link those interviews on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Interviews ?
<doctormo> maco: ping
<doctormo> duanedesign: I was drawing something up too.
<nigelb> dholbach: we had a behindubuntu.org/
<nigelb> ?
<dholbach> yes
<nigelb> is that what moved to behindmotu?
<dholbach> no
<dholbach> http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://behindubuntu.org/
<dholbach> http://web.archive.org/web/20080609184110/http://behindubuntu.org/
<dholbach> it was not restricted to MOTU or anything
<nigelb> like what we want to do for behindthecircle?
<dholbach> I leave that for you to decide :)
<dholbach> but it wasn't "just developers"
<nigelb> AH
<huats> nigelb, and it was translated well at least there was some team
<huats> that were trying to translate
<huats> and to publish at the same time
<huats> :)
<nigelb> huats: oh, nice.
<huats> nigelb, I did some a long time ago, that is how I learnt that dholbach read Harry Potter in French many times :)
<nigelb> we'll probably limit ourselves to ~ubuntu-dev for now.  It is huge.
<doctormo> A _very_ early draft http://divajutta.com/doctormo/foo/debian-packaging.tar.gz and the place to find content: lp:~doctormo/doctormo-random/debian-packaging
<nigelb> huats: hahaha, probably to learn French.
<akgraner> oh wow - I thought behind the circle was just for developers
<akgraner> dholbach, which interviews do you want linked?  The ones from over the last couple months?  sure
<dholbach> akgraner, don't stress yourself too much :)
<akgraner> I need to add the /Interview wiki to the checklist so I don't forget that it is there
<akgraner> dholbach, nope - I got rid of stress :-)  (they start back to school today :-D - just kidding)
 * dholbach hugs akgraner
<dholbach> yoohoo!
<akgraner> :-)
<kim0> everyone telling akgraner to take it easy :)
<kim0> akgraner: How's it going
<akgraner> kim0, good now - last week I don't think I was so nice to jono at all
<akgraner> the new Fridge had be stressing a bit
<akgraner> s/be/me
<akgraner> but it's getting there
<akgraner> poor jono - I made him feel my pain  - :-(
<kim0> I'm sure you're doing an amazing job ..
<kim0> just take it easy .. we need ya
<akgraner> thanks!
<akgraner> kim0, I just told pgraner I want my own cloud
<kim0> hehehe
<kim0> yeah why not
<akgraner> he said I am beating up the server here too much
<kim0> you're a demanding user hehe
<akgraner> yeah I think so - I keep posting images and adding them to the Forum Post for UWN
<akgraner> though I finally moved them to my people page so the Canonical server could get beat up :-)
<kim0> poor little box :)
<akgraner> hehe
<duanedesign> doctormo: cool, ill take a look at your draft :)
<duanedesign> oh wow. the icon for my home folder just changed with the latest Maverick update :)
<doctormo> duanedesign: What to?
<nigelb> duanedesign: picture!
<vish> duanedesign: thats a good wow or a wow this is so bad ? ;)
<dholbach> oh wow. gtk-window-decorator just crashed.
<nigelb> so much of w's
<dholbach> going to work the rest of today from home - see you in a few minutes
<nigelb> I'm gonna pack up too.  Catch y'all later :)
<duanedesign> doctormo: nigelb http://people.ubuntu.com/~duanedesign/newHome.SS.png
<duanedesign> vish: heh, it is a good wow :)
<akgraner> I'm bummed :-(  Just had to decline my invitation to speak and be part of a round table for Open World Forum in Paris
<paultag> akgraner: awww!!!!
<akgraner> paultag, I know right  - but I am flattered they asked me  - I just sent them 3 more names so hopefully they will pick one of those
<akgraner> I threw czajkowski under the bus and gave them her name as well
<akgraner> :-D
<paultag> akgraner: woo!! cztab should do it for sure
<czajkowski> lol thanks
<czajkowski> paultag: feeling better tday ?
<paultag> czajkowski: not much, but yes :)
<czajkowski> paultag: you avoding us again
<czajkowski> such a snobby git
<czajkowski> :p
<paultag> Gah!
<czajkowski> one of these days I wont tell you
<paultag> czajkowski: and i'll never figure it out
<paultag> czajkowski: I'm not very smart, you see
<vish> duanedesign: phew! :D  i was actually hoping Bug #382703 would get fixed and everything would make more sense ;)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 382703 in nautilus (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) ""Home Folder" has 3 different names (affects: 26) (heat: 167)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/382703
<duanedesign> vish: heh, i never noticed that before.. that is a bit awkward
<vish> duanedesign: oh wow! you are one of the elite few who use a black theme! :D
<vish> not easy finding such folk ;)
<dholbach> restarting my session, somehow compiz is a bit unhappy
<czajkowski> when is compiz ever happy :)
<duanedesign> vish: i am really liking the clearlooks-dark orange controls. The orange 'highlights' look good with the dark theme.
<vish> duanedesign: what theme are you using?  i usually turn the theme colors i like atm to black..
<vish> duanedesign: ah, clearlooks!
<sense> In the news today: Microsoft: we love open source. (nice face) In the past we've made the mistake to equal all open source projects to Linux. (boom!)
<duanedesign> vish: its Ambiance with clearlooks-dark orange controls
<vish> ah.
<dpm> wohoo! we've got nearly as many events as the Lucid Global Jam: http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<czajkowski> whoo
<czajkowski> :D
<dpm> considering that maverick is not an LTS, that's quite cool
<nigelb> duanedesign: sweep!
<nigelb> err
<nigelb> sweet!
<nigelb> czajkowski: on a roll today aren't you? :)
<czajkowski> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/326/detail/  is now up for teams to add their release party to
<czajkowski> nigelb: if only :(
 * nigelb sees lot of WIs nailed
<dholbach> czajkowski, ROCK ON! :)
<jono> dholbach, kim0, dpm all set?
<dholbach> yes
<kim0> yes
<dpm> jono, yes, we're all talking behind your back in the mumble already
<dholbach> jono, we're all waiting in mumble for you
<jono> ahh
 * dholbach hugs dpm
 * nigelb listens to jussi and akgraner :)
<akgraner> nigelb, thanks!
<akgraner> Failure to Communicate will be ready in about an hour
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> I need to get it before your site gets hammered :p
<nigelb> jussi: so, that's how your name is pronounced!
<akgraner> nigelb, :-P
<akgraner> I think I put this on my people page since it is an Ubuntu related interview
<nigelb> akgraner: ah, that sounds better
<akgraner> nigelb, I told kim0 earlier that I told Pete I want my own cloud
<nigelb> akgraner: heh, good idea :)
<kim0> everyone is entitled to his own cloud :)
<nigelb> kim0: heh
<akgraner> heck I'll settle for my own physical server here at home but Pete would make me learn how to admin it I'm afraid
<nigelb> akgraner: hahaha, you'll have to learn it on a cloud too
<nigelb> only you'd have a pretty interface from the web
<akgraner> nigelb, exactly :-)
<akgraner> nice gui's
<duanedesign> having a vps is nice
<paultag> +1
<nigelb> +1
<paultag> I need some raw hardware, though
<akgraner> the command line and I are just acquaintances but I hope to become better friends as time allows
<paultag> I want to set up a build farm in my house
<nigelb> paultag, duanedesign: Now, that sounds like a BT meeting :p
<paultag> nigelb: :)
<paultag> akgraner: see! You're getting more nerdy as time goes on!
<nigelb> akgraner: sssh, don't remind her.
<akgraner> paultag, shhhhh!
<paultag> :)
<paultag> nigelb: watch out, she might read that as "ssh"
<nigelb> paultag: err, that was meant for you earlier
<nigelb> paultag: that day will come soon
<nigelb> she she pushes files to people.ubuntu.com via scp
<paultag> woo
<nigelb> paultag: not yet
<nigelb> but it will come soon ;)
<akgraner> I ssh into the server here :-) when I *have* too but thanks to the lovely gui on my desktop I don't have to do that much only when I am away from home on someone else's computer
<paultag> !machine is nice
 * nigelb blinks.  Looks at akgraner again.  Blinks again.
<paultag> whoh
<paultag> ubot2 thought I was trying to program him
<ubot2> paultag: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> tsk tsk.
<paultag> Someone deny that :)
<paultag> sorry!
<nigelb> paultag: !foo is bar is dangerous
<Pici> Already ignored.
<paultag> Pici: thanks :)
<paultag> / !machine == no machine
<czajkowski> http://www.lczajkowski.com/2010/08/25/maverick-meerkat-release-parties/
<akgraner> nigelb, a trusted computer :-P  and people who already have access
<nigelb> akgraner: I did know you're becoming more and more of a geek, but this is impressive :)
<paultag> nigelb: *cough* NERD!
<nigelb> paultag: ahhh, right s/geek/nerd
<paultag> BRB
<akgraner> :-P  Someone advised me I need to become more technical  - so I am trying
<nigelb> JFo: Nice fake accent :p
<jcastro> http://inaugust.com/post/86
<jcastro> 8 people complaining, one trying to help
<jcastro> welcome to open source!
<czajkowski> jcastro: ello
<jcastro> hi!
<czajkowski> jcastro: aren't you on hols mister
<jcastro> http://www.secretsresorts.com/capri/
<jcastro> I will be here tomorrow, with no internet
<jcastro> so you'll have to put up with me until then, heh
<czajkowski> jcastro: always entertainment
<czajkowski> wow looks fab
<nigelb> jcastro: wait, your away message said you're on vacation!
<nigelb> get off IRC!
<czajkowski> jcastro: easier to write a blog post bitching then you know.... log the bug!
<duanedesign> lol
<nigelb> duanedesign: I just gave up ownership of the FG.  Should have done a long back.  Sorry about the delay.
<dholbach> ok my friends
<dholbach> I call it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
 * dholbach hugs you all
<nigelb> dholbach: Night!
<czajkowski> dholbach: nn
<dholbach> byeeeeeee :)
<czajkowski> loonatic
<jcastro> czajkowski: he's got something messed up, bugbuddy shouldn't even be installed, that's why he can't file the bug
<nigelb> jcastro: +1
<czajkowski> can folks do a bit of spreading the love on http://www.lczajkowski.com/2010/08/25/maverick-meerkat-release-parties/  please
<czajkowski> we have 1 team signed now :)
<highvoltage> 4~/join #edubuntu
<nigelb> #fail
<jono> JFo, "It's a piece of cake to bake a pretty cake"
<jono> dammit!
<JFo> hahahahaha
 * JFo wins!!! \o/
<nigelb>  hahahahahaha[1~[3~
<nigelb> jono: the rainbow one totally rocked! I laughed to death with that
<akgraner> JFo, are you good with me posting the podcast?  Did you listen to it yet?
<akgraner> I shared it with nigelb and jcastro but haven't put it out to the whole world yet
<JFo> haven't listened yet
<akgraner> JFo, listen :-P
<JFo> doing so now
<JFo> Judy!
<akgraner> Crash
<JFo> :)
<JFo> ask jono what song is stuck in his head
 * JFo is evil
<akgraner> he's not here for me to ask
<JFo> that's too bad
<JFo> but ask him when he comes back
<JFo> it'll still be stuck there
<JFo> all you have to say is "It's a piece of cake to make a pretty cake"
<akgraner> JFo, you are an instigator
<JFo> not I
<akgraner> ok I am going to add a page off of my blog for this for now is that ok with you?
<akgraner> or do you want a whole new site for it?
<JFo> up to you
<JFo> but I don't want people thinking it is ubu-related
<akgraner> yeah I know - but I can't *not* talk about Ubuntu
<JFo> so that they don't come up going "Why aren't you talking about Ubu..."
<JFo> oh man, I just realized I'll be on a plane for Taipei on the 19th
<JFo> so I have to talk like a pirate on a plane
<JFo> should be interesting
<akgraner> hehe
<nigelb> JFo: I liked the part where Amber says she has to find about her husband going to Taipei on a podcast :p
<JFo> :)
<JFo> she was probably told, she just ignores people well :)
<nigelb> JFo: and the fake British accent, brilliant
<nigelb> hahahaha
<nigelb> JFo: she has to try that praciting ignoring on Jono :D
<nigelb> (during the roundtable would be ideal :p)
<JFo> heh
<JFo> nice cow sound there
<nigelb> where?
<JFo> the end of the podcast
 * nigelb goes to listen ending again.
<JFo> I meant that for akgraner, but I was apparently on this channel
<JFo> :)
<nigelb> hahaha
<nigelb> BTW, I tried Second Life on Linux
<nigelb> (yeah, was bored)
<nigelb> It Just Works (tm)
<nigelb> Only my hardware wasn't capable enough for it.
<nigelb> Ended up like playing Doom on an Intel 486 :p
<akgraner> JFo, I told you I was going to end each podcast with the cow sound
<JFo> sigh
<akgraner> I thought it was funny
<akgraner> :-P
<JFo> it is
<JFo> just... sigh*
<JFo> :)
<akgraner> JFo, ok it's posted now
<nigelb> hahha, the cow sound rocks
<akgraner> jono, JFo told me to ask you what song is stuck in your head and he mentioned I should add - "It's a piece of cake to make a pretty cake"
<jono> akgraner, haha
<jono> it is still there
<nigelb> haha
<JFo> :-D
 * doctormo is so tired
 * nigelb too
<nigelb> 2 am bedtime and 6 am wakeup for a week is taking toll.
<vish> doctormo: in case you havent seen this  : http://www.tatadocomo.com/  ;)
<vish> doctormo: for some reason your nick reminds me of that :D
 * nigelb hits bed
<doctormo> vish: I get asked if I either A) Make shoes B) travel in a tardis or C) have a doctorate in computer.
<akgraner> woo hoo - my interview with Stormy Peters hits the internets in the am - I'm a happy camper  - off to hear becca sing for a while now
<vish> doctormo: oh great! this was what you were supposed to see : http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1325768/Screenshot-1.png  :)
<jono> czajkowski, 10 mins?
<czajkowski> jono: yarp and you have mail to go with it :)
<jono> czajkowski, :-)
<jono> wrapping an uber mail and then we can go
<czajkowski> grand job whenever just listening to music and reading
<jono> czajkowski, all set
<czajkowski> lovely jubbly
<czajkowski> oi oi ring ring
<czajkowski> jono: you gone after cake ?
<czajkowski> um..
<jono> czajkowski, sorry had a family thing crop up
<jono> coming in two mins
<czajkowski> np
<czajkowski> okie dokie
<jono> sorry czajkowski
<czajkowski> tis grand just wondered if you'd fallen over or something,lets not give laura heart failure shall we :)
<jono> haha
<czajkowski> jono: https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/579833
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 579833 in loco-directory "On team profile page, add flickr stream (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Medium,In progress]
<jono> czajkowski, ahhh cool :-)
<czajkowski> jono: added you to the bug
<czajkowski> :)
<jono> thanks
<czajkowski> np
<czajkowski> right time for some sleep
<czajkowski> toodles
<czajkowski> dont work too hard :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-08-26
<doctormo> maco: ping
<maco> doctormo: pong
<maco> can i take back that pong til i finish making dinner?
<maco> actually go ahead
<maco> i'll just make wafflse
<doctormo> maco: Did you see my links this morning./
<doctormo> ?
<maco> links? umm i saw your comment on my blog...and you ping'd this morning before i got to work and spent all day carrying servers
<doctormo> https://code.launchpad.net/~doctormo/doctormo-random/debian-packaging
<doctormo> And early build: http://divajutta.com/doctormo/foo/debian-packaging.tar.gz
<doctormo> We got some ways to go and it's going to have the patching part split out of it etc, but it's almost the same sort of content.
<doctormo> maco ^^
<ara> good morning all!
<dpm> good morning everyone!
<ara> bon dia, dpm
<dpm> hola ara, guten morgen :)
<ara> :)
<dpm> hey kim0, good morning!
<kim0> dpm: hola david .. how's it going
<dpm> very well, thanks, as usual at this time, slowly waking up
<kim0> yeah ..
 * kim0 is booting up as well
<dpm> :)
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> for all those who work from home you may get a giggle out of this http://theoatmeal.com/comics/working_home
<dholbach> good morning
<kim0> dholbach: morning
<dholbach> salam aleikum kim0 :)
<kim0> dholbach: walykum al salam .. what's up
<dpm> morning dholbach, morning czajkowski! :)
<dholbach> kim0, we watched a really stupid french movie in the french course yesterday evening - it played in your home city: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OSS_117 :)
<dholbach> hi czajkowski, hi dpm
<czajkowski> dpm: dholbach kim0 hows you ?
<dholbach> good good - how are you all?
<kim0> czajkowski: hey there .. morning :)
<czajkowski> I got sleep an all of my action items are done so I'm rather happy
<dpm> \o/ good work czajkowski!
<kim0> yaaay
<czajkowski> you're telling me :D
 * dpm hugs czajkowski!
 * czajkowski hugs you guys 
<dpm> :)
<dpm> time to reboot, see you all in a bit
<dholbach> … insha'allah
<dholbach> (or "maverick willing")
<czajkowski> hmm to upgrade or not to upgrade
<jussi> upgrade :D
<czajkowski> what's the worst that can happen :)
<czajkowski> well that didnt go well
<duanedesign> morning all
<czajkowski> aloha duanedesign
<duanedesign> i havent gotten any of my materials ready for the Global Jam this Saturday :\
<duanedesign> and it is my month to give a presentation at the loCo meeting, which takes place 2 hours before the Jam :P
<Status0> hi
<Status0> dose anybody online ?
<paultag> Status0: nopers
<Status0> i need some help
<paultag> Status0: might want to ask in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-beginners
<Status0> no it's about community
<paultag> Status0: Oh, sure. What's up
<Status0> I so comfused how do i apply the process of member / developer
<Status0> there is so much information on the site it's comfusing me
<paultag> Status0: You have to show a sustained and significant contribution to become an Ubuntu member
<Status0> I created a Wiki page, and i have launchpad account
<paultag> Status0: You can find out more about the Developers in #ubuntu-motu
<Status0> whats the diff between beeing developer and member. dose devl. is not a member ?
<paultag> Status0: A developer may become an Ubuntu member. A member may become a Developer
<paultag> Status0: they both require a bit of work
<paultag> Status0: I'd ask more about the Ubuntu MOTU in #ubuntu-motu
<Status0> grate. thanks, i will continue ask there.
<paultag> Status0: good luck!
<Status0> thanks and sorry about inconvenience
<paultag> Status0: no inconvenience
 * dpm food
<vish> dpm: hey , when you get back , in Bug 406626 , I dont understand what/why Bruce Cowan keeps saying translations are done without talking to upstream ..
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 406626 in ubuntu (and 2 other projects) "Deleted Items Folder inconsistently named in en_GB localization (affects: 5) (heat: 38)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/406626
<vish> or that there is no communication with upstream regarding translations
<sense> good afternoon
<paultag> heyya sense
<sense> hi paultag
<sense> duanedesign: Is it fine with you if I CC the Bug Squad in my reply to your mail regarding the Bug Squad Mentorship programme?
<duanedesign> sense: that would be a good idea
<duanedesign> sense: thank you for taking the time to reply.
<duanedesign> 8
<sense> duanedesign: No point. I should have replied sooner to you.
<duanedesign> sense: i know how busy we can all get
<duanedesign> :)
<sense> If only there were more hours in a day... ;)
<dpm> vish, thanks for the heads up. I don't understand either, he's upstream and has been involved in the discussion all along. Let me comment on the bug...
<dpm> In the meantime, I've devised a cunning plan: I'll use my Launchpad Translations admin rights and I'll translate it as "Parrot". Then we can all agree to disagree.
<vish> dpm: yeah , i noticed he has been commenting since feb and that he is upstream, not sure why he is confused though. thanks :)
<vish> dpm: +1 for parrot ;p
<vish> dpm: lets see what popey's survey says for that ;)
<vish> s/says/results
<dpm> I loved popey's survey methods: "I even asked/annoyed/canvassed random strangers on the bus and in the lift at work." :)
<dpm> vish, ok, added a comment, let's see if we can move forward...
<vish> dpm: thanks.
<dpm> np :)
<czajkowski> paultag: ping
<dholbach> ok my friends, I call it a day - see you tomorrow!
 * dholbach hugs you all
<paultag> czajkowski: pong
<czajkowski> paultag: i got you on im remember
<czajkowski> paultag: you're not in over there my dear
<paultag> kk
<sense> OK, that was not very smart: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/08/26/microsoft_meter_maids/
<sense> Even worse than the half-naked women in slides on a conference: these are real-life half-naked women on a conference.
<sense> One of the main talks of that conference was about women involvement in IT...
<greg-g> dang, dholach is gone, http://www.zeropaid.com/news/90384/open-licensed-music-movement-gathers-momentum-in-germany/
<duanedesign> sense: I dont know if I can stand much more news from Microsoft this week. I still have a 'bad taste in my mouth' after reading the 'Of Course Microsoft Loves Open Source' article yesterday
<sense> yeah
<IdleOne> My tattoo just got recognized by a total stranger at the gas station :) Dude was like "Hey your tattoo was in the Ubuntu video!" :)
 * IdleOne is a star
<pleia2> hehe, nice :)
<IdleOne> yeah
<vish> IdleOne: which tattoo?
<vish> or rather which video..
<IdleOne> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/idleone
<IdleOne> the one from UDS 10.10
<vish> IdleOne: oh! thats you! :D
<IdleOne> yeah :)
<IdleOne> I am third from the start of video
<IdleOne> what an awesome feeling to be recognized like that
<IdleOne> now I know what jono feels like lol
<jono> IdleOne, hehe
<vish> IdleOne: when i saw the video , i thought it might not be a permanent one.. but cool! :)
<jono> :-)
<paultag> jono: I actioned your item wrt tn team this morning -- LP has it assigned to the LOSA guys, should be done by EOW
<paultag> Let me get you the answers number
<paultag> jono: LP Answer 122827 -- https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+question/122827
<akgraner> hahaha - Pete was teasing me about not finishing the laundry and I said "oops sorry someone pinged me"  Pete said, "Pings will come and go but laundry is forever"
<sense> good bye everyone
<jono> JFo-swap, still got the damn cake song in my head
<JFo-swap> :-D
<nigelbabu> lol
 * JFo-swap is evil
<doctormo> jono, jcastro: Still no response to emails on Free Culture Showcase. Who should I try and get in touch with?
<jono> doctormo, we don't run it any more, so you need to talk to the design team
<jono> doctormo, mail Ivanka or Iain
<jono> akgraner, can we chat in a few
<doctormo> jono: I did, this is why I'm coming to you guys, because Ivanka isn't responding to emails... or the emails arn't getting through.
<vish> doctormo: last i heard , ivanka had backlog of 700 mails before her two week vacation ;)
<vish> doctormo: It is easier/quicker to tickle a response out of Iain   :)
<paultag> jono: sent you mail :)
<paultag> Forgot you were online
<jono> doctormo, she only just got back this week from her hols
<jono> so she will be deluged in email
<jono> paultag, cool :)
<jono> thanks paultag for sorting that out
<paultag> jono: no problem. I've got your back
<doctormo> jono: Emailed Iain, hopefully that'll work out.
<doctormo> Thanks for your help guys.
<jono> doctormo, :)
<jono> paultag, thanks, dude!
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-08-27
<akgraner> jono, ping sorry had to run my daughter to band practice and stuffs - I'm back now
<akgraner> I need 40 hour days again
<akgraner> sigh
<nigelbabu> JFo-swap: now I've got the tune stuck in my head
<akgraner> nigelbabu - so do I - I told him I was going to kick him (literally) if he sings "it's a piece of cake to make a pretty cake" again
<nigelb> akgraner: I totally cannot get it off my head now!
<akgraner> I was at the grocery store buying baking ingredients singing that song  OUT LOUD....
<akgraner> I have lost my mind or at least misplaced it
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> I was singing on the way to work
<JFo-swap> :-D
 * JFo-swap spreads it around
<JFo-swap> You gotta do the cookin by the book
<nigelb> grr
<nigelb> JFo-swap: spread the SFW one around ;)
<JFo-swap> YEAH!!
<akgraner> JFo-swap, I hate you!!!!
<JFo-swap> hee hee
<JFo-swap> It's a piece of cake
<JFo-swap> to bake a pretty cake
<nigelb> just the way I like it....
<doctormo> Hey nigelb and JFo-swap
<nigelb> hola doctormo :)
<JFo-swap> hey doctormo
 * JFo-swap wanders off to watch a movie and sleep
<nigelb> doctormo: w're discussing http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lqfQi7146U
 * nigelb is getting evil under the influence of JFo-swap 
<akgraner> nigelb, whatever you do - don't look him in the eye - you'll be lost forever if you do...
<nigelb> akgraner: Now we know how we lost you....
<nigelb> :p
<akgraner> hehe
<akgraner> I found out that some guys on the Michigan LoCo team do a podcast... they interviewed me tonight on it  - it was fun
<nigelb> \o/
<akgraner> I'll be adding it to UWN from now own as well
<akgraner> it's lococast.net
<doctormo> nigelb: Interesting
<nigelb> doctormo: thanks to JFo-swap all of us have that song stuck in our heads
<dpm> good morning everyone!
<nigelb> morning dpm :)
<dpm> heya nigelb :)
<doctormo> pleia2, maco: Comments like this are awesome: http://comments.deviantart.com/1/170743065/1635909583
<pleia2> \o/
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> morning dholbach__ , kim0 :)
<kim0> nigelb: morning :)
 * kim0 waves morning to all
<dholbach__> hey nigelb, hi kim0
<kim0> dholbach__: morning man
<dpm> morning dholbach, morning kim0
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dholbach> how are you all doing?
<kim0> dpm: hey there .. morning
<doctormo> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hola doctormo
<duanedesign> morning all
<dpm> hey duanedesign
<nigelb> dholbach: LOL, your picture on LP is awesome
<dholbach> that's 5-6 years old
<dholbach> I was still innocent back then
<nigelb> hahahaha
<nigelb> innocent!
<nigelb> JFo-swap: ^^ you have a victim :p
<dholbach> brb, compiz crashed
<dholbach> and a new kernel
<akgraner> woo hoo - my interview with Stormy Peters is now up :-)
<akgraner> on You-In-Ubuntu.  I like productive wee hours of the morning :-)
<duanedesign> awesome
<Pendulum> akgraner: I like sleep in the wee hours of the morning :P
<nigelb> Pendulum: I tend to agree.
 * dholbach moves back home and works the rest of the day from there
<dholbach> see you in a bit
<scott-work> JFo-swap: when you get a few free minutes please ping me :)  it's about kernels for maverick
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<dholbach> have a great UGJ weekend everyone!
<dholbach> I'm off to a BBQ with the openismus people
 * dholbach hugs you all
<dholbach> see you next week
<duanedesign> mmmmm, BBQ
<nigelb> paultag: poke?
<duanedesign> good day nigelb
<nigelb> hello duanedesign :)
<duanedesign> i just uploaded the translation template to Launchpad for clicompanioin
<duanedesign> \o/
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> I talked about git at work today
<nigelb> It was fun teaching about version control to a group of people who've never used it
<duanedesign> haha
<nigelb> One of times I'm happy I contribute to Open Source :)
<duanedesign> i am excited for the Jam tommorrow
<nigelb> Tomorrow should be fun.
<nigelb> I'm organizing and I have Debian.
<nigelb> I might end up doing a general "how to triage" thingy
<duanedesign> the LoCo has been getting a little active lately. I am hoping that means some people turn up
<duanedesign> nigelb: I was thinking that too
<duanedesign> nigelb: our LoCo monthly meeting is the same day. So I scheduled the Jam immediately after
<duanedesign> it is my month to give a demo/talk at the meeting so I thought I would either do wiki/documentation or bug triage how to
<nigelb> duanedesign: I'm leaning to a triage how-to
<dpm> hey duanedesign, I've just had a quick look at clicompanion. If you rearranged the layout in the locale/ folder you'd be able to use automatic translations exports. Let me know if I can help you in any way
<paultag> nigelb: ouch
<jono> JFo-swap, the cake song...it still haunts me....
<czajkowski> aloha
<paultag> czajkowski: hai there :)
<czajkowski> howdy
<paultag> czajkowski: we've got pending mail from nigelb -- can you approve? I forgot / don't have access to the ml admin
<czajkowski> nope
<czajkowski> I cant not till tomorrow
<czajkowski> sorry
<paultag> ok
<czajkowski> not on the machine with listadmin
<czajkowski> is it urgent ?
<paultag> czajkowski: popey'll get to it
<paultag> czajkowski: I don't know. He filed a queue on it so I'd guess, but I'm not sure. I've not read it / got more details
<czajkowski> folks know if it's urgent to pm one of us.
<paultag> czajkowski: aye
<paultag> vish: are you around, my friend?
<czajkowski> http://www.drinksmixer.com/drink10320.html  is what we drank from 2am till 5am
<czajkowski> and the reason IU just deleted a job spec off my server
<Pendulum> czajkowski: so fat frog makes for fat fingers?
<czajkowski> or the sugar made it impossible for me to sleep
<czajkowski> drive from galway up here took forever
<czajkowski> add 3 monkies
<vish> paultag: hey
<czajkowski> monkies are very cute just 3 of them jumping on you after 2 hours sleep tends to really break you
<paultag> vish: Heyya, one of my buddies filed something against 100 paper cuts, and it pisses me off too -- any chance I could have you look at it and see if it'll apply?
<vish> paultag: sure.. :)
<paultag> vish: bug 625518
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 625518 in hundredpapercuts "Add a keyboard shortcut by default for take screenshot of a selection" (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625518
<paultag> vish: real low hanging :)
<vish> paultag: hehe! good that you dint complete that line ;p
<paultag> hahaha
<vish> paultag: Alt+PrtSc already does that
<paultag> ...
 * paultag hugs vish 
<vish> well , atleast its supposed to do :)
<paultag> vish: no, that does it
<paultag> vish: feel free to slam that bug to invalid :)
<vish> paultag: yay! that was a quick fix :)
<paultag> vish: woo!
<paultag> vish: thanks again :)
<vish> paultag: np. :)
<czajkowski> prawn crackers are addictive
<paultag> vish: wait a sec, I'm geting word back that I'm mis-uderstanding what he meant
 * vish lift finger off the button! ;)
<paultag> Let me make sure I don't make the same mistake twice, one sec
<vish> lifts*
<AlanBell> alt+prtscrn does a screenshot of the window with focus
<paultag> I think he's talking about selection
<paultag> Aye, yeah
<vish> yeah , the blog seems a bit more detailed..
<vish> hmm..
<AlanBell> and yes, gnome-screenshot -a does the right thing and it does seem papercutish to define a key combo for it
<paultag> AlanBell: Aye, that's why I had him file it there :)
<AlanBell> pretty cool trick that, didn't know it could be done, I normally use gimp if I want to do that
<paultag> +1
<vish> i guess that the 'Select area to grab' we get from Accessories > Take Screenshot
<AlanBell> actually gnome-screenshot --interactive is pretty cool, it has everything there
<AlanBell> which is what accessories-take screenshot does
<vish> :D
<paultag> BRB
<czajkowski>  
<czajkowski>   
<vish> czajkowski: blank thoughts? ;)
<czajkowski> vish: meh
<czajkowski> movde latop to rest on top of me and curled up on couch
<czajkowski> Spring Cleaning the wiki over UGJ Weekend - http://www.lczajkowski.com/2010/08/27/spring-cleaning-the-wiki-over-ugj-weekend/
<jono> hey Lauree_ :)
<Lauree_> hey!
<jono> back soon
<jono> heading to the global jam
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-08-28
<nigelb> paultag: its nothing urgent, but I'd like to have your reply on that mail
<doctormo> Pendulum: ping
<czajkowski> aloha
<doctormo> hey czajkowski
<vish> doctormo: hey , did sending a mail to iain work?
<vish> doctormo: also, are you subscribed to the artwork mailing list?
<doctormo> vish: No response yet from Iain, I should be on the artwork mailing list, can you link me so I can make sure?
<vish> doctormo: nah , the mailing list question was for a separate reason.., we should use the mailing list more :)
<vish> doctormo: there is an artwork 'team' , and it is linked from the main community link , but no one uses it!
<vish> either we need to use that team , or just disband the brigade ;p
<doctormo> Aye
<vish> doctormo: if we used the mailing list more , such problems of delayed response would be less and the process more open :s
<doctormo> It's true, especially if this is an artwork team project.
<duanedesign> morning all
<duanedesign> nigelb: https://translations.launchpad.net/clicompanion :) It is real short. If you get the time could you translate a few lines into your first language.
<czajkowski> duanedesign: you at a ugj over there
<duanedesign> czajkowski: soon :)
<duanedesign> czajkowski: ours starts in a couple of hours.
<duanedesign> czajkowski: how about you?
<czajkowski> yup we';re working awya
<czajkowski> 6b of us
<czajkowski> logged two bugs
<czajkowski> and one of the guys is spring cleaning the irish page
<duanedesign> czajkowski: thats great
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> not bad
<czajkowski> one guy just logged his first bug
<duanedesign> czajkowski: good idea....clean up the team wiki
<duanedesign> i'll add that to my list of possible tasks
<dpm> hey everyone!
<nigelb> duanedesign: sadly, I cannot write well in anything other than Egnlish
<nigelb> Gah! Not that English is great either :p
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> nigelb: cool. I am just excited we got our translation template up so I am asking everyone
<duanedesign> hello dpm
<nigelb> duanedesign: dpm is your man :D
<duanedesign> we already got hungarian and spanish :)
<dpm> hi nigelb, hey duanedesign :)
<nigelb> morning dpm :)
 * duanedesign is getting together some materials for the global jam this afternoon
<duanedesign> need some fuel...brb, going to get breakfast
<czajkowski> i'll keep talking about ugj but doing it in locoteams channel so others can learn
<duanedesign> czajkowski: which channel?
<nigelb> duanedesign: #ubuntu-locoteams
<duanedesign> ahhh
<czajkowski> yup
<Pendulum> doctormo: pong
<doctormo> Pendulum: Did you post that blog entry about the wacom bamboo solution?
<Pendulum> doctormo: no, because I never got around to doing the final step. It's on my list for today
<doctormo> Pendulum: OK because we just got a blog post showing a very complex and messy method on planet ubuntu.
<doctormo> So I think we should put up the alternative witht he ppa
<Pendulum> *nods*
<Pendulum> once it's up it'll be on planet and I"ll also leave a link in a comment on the blog post you're referring to
<doctormo> Thanks :-)
<Pendulum> oh wow, yeah, that looks messy
<Pendulum> (my general rule is that if I don't understand what something does within about 10 seconds of reading it, I won't recommend other people use that command)
<nigelb> Pendulum: heh :)
 * nigelb is poping in and out today.
<Pendulum> nigelb: well, I think of NTEUs. Also, I believe in simplist way possible and not c&ping when possible
<nigelb> Pendulum: :)
<Pendulum> because if I'm c&ping, chances are I haven't quite figured out what all the steps are in a command
<Pendulum> and in my mind that's BAD
<Pendulum> nigelb: is there an India GBJ?
<nigelb> Pendulum: There was.
<nigelb> 11 am :)
<Pendulum> :)
<Pendulum> how'd it go?
<nigelb> Not a big success with only 3 people turning up, but hey better than nothing
<Pendulum> heh
<czajkowski> 7 of us here
<Pendulum> czajkowski: how's it going?
<Pendulum> nigelb: hey, I'll be jamming by myself. so 3 sounds exciting to me :P
<duanedesign> i've been lucky my Wacom device has been plug and play
<czajkowski> good fun
<duanedesign> nigelb: i have been looking at some bitesize bugs. Looking for something i can work on.
<duanedesign> nigelb: do you know who would be a good person to contact if I had a question about apport?
<nigelb> duanedesign: about fixing something with apport per se?
 * nigelb hugs Pendulum 
<duanedesign> nigelb: yeah apport itself, not apport hooks
<nigelb> duanedesign: pitti, but he may not be in today
<duanedesign> nigelb: kk thanks
<Pendulum> if I knew when my car would be ready today, I might send e-mails out to the locos in my vague area saying "I"ll be in x place working on stuff", but I have no idea on the car bit
 * nigelb gets back2work
<czajkowski> nigelb: seee comment in -locteams... please
<czajkowski> ok anyone alive
<czajkowski> need a hand
<doctormo> czajkowski: Do you still need help?
<czajkowski> doctormo: just in after a long drive and a long day
 * doctormo gives czajkowski a cup of tea / cocktail [delete where appropriate]
 * JanC gives doctormo a 200g piece of white chocolate to give to czajkowski (I guess that works better ;) )
<czajkowski> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<czajkowski> WANT WHITE CHOCCI!
<JanC> see...
<JanC> hm, sending that to Ireland would cost about 3x the price of the chocolate itself  :-/
<czajkowski> FOSDEM next year shall re stock
<czajkowski> nn
<JanC> at least, be sure to buy in a supermarket and not a tourist trap shop ;)
<JanC> does anybody know how likely it is that Ubuntu will release on 10/10/10 ?
<Pendulum> JanC: I think very
<Pendulum> it's certainly what the approved schedule is
<JanC> there are some people who want to (ab)use another event on that date in The Netherlands to celebrate the release
<JanC> but of course that only makes sense if there is a release
<doctormo> JanC: We're having the release party a week later hopefully.
<AlanBell> we are having installfests and release parties on 10/10/10
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-08-29
<doctormo> AlanBell: The rationale with having it a week later is to allow for CDs and not conflict with a wedding.
<IdleOne> Would be pretty cool if Canonical could get in touch with Disney and arrange that the group photo be taken in front of the castle with Mickey and friends.
<IdleOne> Mickey wearing an Ubuntu t-shirt of course
<doctormo> Damn 27th build of xserver-xorg-input-wacom 1.8.6 has to be the lucky build.
<Pendulum> oof
<Pendulum> still building as Maverick?
<ara> good morning all!
<ara> (afternoon?)
<dholbach> hola ara!
<popey> uhm
<popey> summit.ubuntu.com says "We'll let you know whether or not your request has been accepted after March 26th." when you request sponsorship
<popey> that date should probably be changed
<czajkowski> Pendulum: poked jono he knows
<czajkowski> popey: poke jono he knows and mailed jcastro
<czajkowski> ara: dholbach how goes the UGJ over there
<ara> czajkowski, just starting slowly
<czajkowski> nice
<dholbach> czajkowski, we're 9 right now
<czajkowski> excellent
<Pendulum> hiya
<vish> doctormo: https://twitter.com/michaelforrest/statuses/22433586462 . so, it does look like someone *is* working on the Free Culture Showcase.. :)
<czajkowski> vish: your comment #17 on the wall paper bug is hillarious
<vish> ;p
<czajkowski> another daft bug  thats getting more attention for nothing thanks to omg and bens blog
<czajkowski> comment son bug :it's not nice isn't really helpful
<vish> czajkowski: considering hitting send on a reply titled "OMG!Ubuntu a bane or a boon!'
<vish> not on the blog though , to the ayatana mailing list :)
<czajkowski> ML and planet ubuntu springs to mind
<vish> oh well , here goes nothing!
<AlanBell> really there was nothing wrong with the original OMG article about the wallpaper
<AlanBell> it just explodes into crazyness in the comments
<AlanBell> and then Ben consolidates the nastiest for his blog
<vish>  yeah , surprisingly the main blog was fine !
<czajkowski> the canonical deisng team blog comments were respectful
<AlanBell> does disqus come with a croud of angry teenagers built in?
 * vish wonders if doctormo really drinks tea! :D 
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-08-22
<kim0> Morning everyone
<nigelb> Morning kim0, dpm :)
<nigelb> I may have fixed a 4-digit bug today :P
<kim0> :)
<kim0> what's tjat
<kim0> that*
<nigelb> kim0: bug 4595
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 4595 in launchpad "Don't auto-linkify non-existent bug reports" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/4595
<kim0> oh you're hacking on LP now! scarry :)
<nigelb> hehe
<nigelb> kim0: since UDS! About 5 fixes landed. This is the 6th one :)
<kim0> oh nice!
<dpm> morning kim0, nigelb and everyone else!
<kim0> dpm: howdy o/
<popey> jcastro: buy me one, thanks! http://gifts.barnesandnoble.com/HP-TouchPad-Tablet-with-16GB-Memory-WiFi-12GHz-Black/e/886111788637?itm=3&usri=touchpad
<popey> :D
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> AlanBell: OMG
<nigelb> AlanBell: ETHERPAD LITE RELEASE DAY!
<popey> :D
<czajkowski> Aloha
<AlanBell> nice nigelb
<nigelb> :)
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> should add the release party to the LD
<czajkowski> http://lococouncil.ubuntu.com/2011/08/22/ubuntu-11-10-release-parties/
<paultag> czajkowski: you're blagging up a storm
<czajkowski> paultag: only cause I'm offline as of tomorrow
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> one more thing to do
<paultag> czajkowski: :)
<czajkowski> and then done
<czajkowski> mail sent to loco teams
<czajkowski> blog
<czajkowski> event added
<mhall119> \o/
<jono> dpm, will be a few mins, and then will set up hangout
<dpm> jono, sure!
<jono> dpm, invite sent
<nigelb> jcastro: do you have a traceback?
<jcastro> no
<nigelb> hm, mhall119 probably does.
<nigelb> I'll ask him.
 * popey glares at jcastro 
<jcastro> popey: yo
<mhall119> nigelb: you talking sponsorship deletion?
<nigelb> mhall119: yes
<jono> kim0, sorry, will be a min
<jono> wrapping up a convo with rick
<kim0> np
<jono> kim0, will skype you
<kim0> ok
<nigelb> jcastro: ha, fixed that bug. mhall119 gave me a branch instead of a traceback.
<jcastro> \o/
<nigelb> jcastro: Time to close the new bugs you file is pretty awesome ;)
<jono> kim0, you are not on skype
<kim0> jono: yeah .. an upgrade seems to have killed it (ldd issues)
<kim0> jono: let's g+ then
<jono> I am in there kim0
<jono> kim0, you joined and then left
<jono> I lost you again kim0
<kim0> jono: yeah it's not too stable
<jono> it seems like you are having some issues
<jono> lets reschedule
<kim0> ok then
<kim0> jono: I'll email you
<jono> thanks kim0
<kim0> the updates
<kim0> cool .
<jono> awesome
<jono> seems like the kings of communication are against us
<kim0> hehe
<kim0> lemme see what's wrong with skype
<kim0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/672508/
<kim0> any idea why those libs are missing folks
<jono> looks like a broken Qt
<kim0> those libs are there .. seems like it needs the 32bit variant though
<kim0> no idea what removed that ... let's see
<jcastro> or snag the statically compiled one from their website
<kim0> shouldn't skype be on partner repo
<nigelb> it probably is
<jcastro> are you on one eyed rick?
<nigelb> jcastro: the repo just copies the binary into the right place.
<nigelb> *the one in the repo
<kim0> oneiric yes :)
<paultag> I keep reading oneiric as one-rick
<jcastro> iirc partner is usually behind wrt. ubuntu+1
<nigelb> I keep think of rickspencer3.
<nigelb> but that's probably because of UDS
<jcastro> yep
<akgraner> I just say -o b/c for the life of me I can't pronounce oneiric without sounding like a hick...
<kim0> found it .. bug 830440
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 830440 in skype "skype: error while loading shared libraries: libXss.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/830440
<jcastro> kim0: ping me when your call is done
<jcastro> I'm having a hard time with the end of the mongodb demo
<kim0> jcastro: it's over already
<kim0> jcastro: what's wrong
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> I get "error: { "$err" : "not master", "code" : 10107 }"
<jcastro> when doing a db.ubuntu.find() after I add units
<kim0> jcastro: did you deploy 2 nodes or just 1 ?
<jcastro> http://pad.ubuntu.com/ensemble-demo
<jcastro> I added like 5
<kim0> heh! I got that only when it was one node
<jcastro> basically
<jcastro> hah
<jcastro> ok so I am I missing a step?
<jcastro> I add units
<jcastro> then wait for them to come up
<jcastro> then ssh back in
<jcastro> basically, I just need to prove that the data is there and in the other nodes
<kim0> jcastro: mm .. maybe you shouldn't ssh and start playing till it's two nodes ? :)
<kim0> it was really broken with one node
<kim0> I opened a bug and Juan said he'd look into it
<jcastro> well, he told me it would work
<jcastro> we went through this on thursday
<jcastro> hopefully he'll be online soon
<kim0> jcastro: yeah .. when are you demo'ing it
<kim0> today ?
<jcastro> wednesday
<jcastro> but I'll have him physically with me
<kim0> ah cool!
<jcastro> I've video'ed all the steps
<kim0> I was gonna say, if he's not around or something, I can try to ssh'in and try to see what's wrong
<jcastro> so I can present it
<jcastro> just missing like that last minute where we prove the data is in other node
<kim0> got it
<jcastro> man dude
<jcastro> video editing sucks
<kim0> jcastro: openshot ?
<kim0> it rox!
<jcastro> yeah but like, it's not multicore
<kim0> it is!
<kim0> the final export
<jcastro> so like, it took me all day to render the video
<kim0> is at least
<kim0> does 2 cores for me
<jcastro> O_O is that a setting?
<kim0> mm not sure
<kim0> didn't have to do anything afair
<jcastro> ah ok
<jcastro> on yours you do
<jcastro> use ubuntu;
<jcastro> do I need that step?
<jcastro> oh DUDE.
<jcastro> I think I got it, tell me if this makes sense
<jcastro> on my demo I say "scale out camp rocks"
<jcastro> but I'm doing db.ubuntu.find()
<jcastro> I should be doing
<jcastro> db.camp.save({'whatever':i});
<jcastro> and then db.camp.find()
<jcastro> right?
<jcastro> kim0: ^
 * kim0 brushes brain
<jcastro> I was searching for ubuntu
<jcastro> but my string didn't have ubuntu in it
<jcastro> right?
<kim0> you should be saving first
<kim0> then find'ing
<jcastro> right
<kim0> jcastro: think it should work that way .. that part was confusing in the screencast too
<jcastro> ok let me try it
<kim0> jcastro: and yes you probably need use someDB
<kim0> if you don't .. I think it uses a default DB called test or so
<kim0> jcastro: those mongos are read-slaves btw
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> http://pad.ubuntu.com/ensemble-demo
<jcastro> so do these steps make sense to you?
<kim0> editing
<kim0> jcastro: that's it .. added some notes .. but only testing will let us know what works
<jcastro> yep, trying it now
<jcastro> kim0: ok waiting for the instances
<kim0> drum roll
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> same error
<jcastro> want to ssh in and look around?
<kim0> jcastro: oh sorry just saw your message .. I see Juan is with ya now .. let me know if you'll need me to try n help
<czajkowski> jussi: ping
<jcastro> I think I'll be good.
<jcastro> kim0: if worse comes to worse your video is fine
 * kim0 nods
<jcastro> I just want to  "push" it with 5+ nodes, mwahahaha
<kim0> hehe
<kim0> jcastro: it would actually be cooler if it had sharding
<kim0> not just read slaves :)
<czajkowski> Pici: you about
<Pici> czajkowski: I am.
<jcastro> kim0: hah, yeah, that would be awesome
<jcastro> sharding is the secret to the web scale sauce
<kim0> probably everyone is gonna hit 830440 on your next update .. and the workaround didn't work for me .. Let me know any insight
<kim0> oh I have to say bug 830440 .. ok
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 830440 in skype "skype: error while loading shared libraries: libXss.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/830440
<czajkowski> Pici: our bot is missing from -locoteams :(
<Pici> czajkowski: Which one did you have in there?
<czajkowski> one which we could use !factorids
<czajkowski> *factoids
<kim0> jcastro: oh btw .. wanted to ask how did that hybrid disk work out for you ? my disk is half dying, would you recommend that over a plain disk ?
<Pici> czajkowski: Looks like ubot4 is offline, I'll see what I can do.
<czajkowski> cheers
<jcastro> kim0: I sold it with my old laptop, but when I had it, it was great
<jcastro> kim0: writes are the same as a normal disk when put through the keybuk test
<jcastro> but reads are faster
<kim0> jcastro: momentus xt are the good ones right
<kim0> I was underwhelmed it only had 4G SSD in it
<kim0> doh .. I expected 10 or 20
<jcastro> yeah it's not what you wish it was, heh
<jcastro> like, 1tb of HDD and 32gb of SSD, heh
<kim0> yeah :)
<kim0> that would actually be good
<jcastro> still, if you're going to go with a spinning disk, it's not that much more than a normal drive
<kim0> yeah
<kim0> sometimes it helps .. most of the time, it's normall
<kim0> cool thanks
<czajkowski> http://lococouncil.ubuntu.com/2011/08/22/ubuntu-11-10-release-parties/  if you can spread the word
<mhall119> jcastro: I have some fixes ready to deploy for summit, if it's okay to push them out
<jcastro> heh why are you asking me? you're the expert. :p
<mhall119> yeah, but you own it
<jcastro> hahaha
<jcastro> nice try
<mhall119> I'm gonna keep saying it until it's true
<jcastro> czajkowski: do you have a tweet I can RT?
<czajkowski> yeah let me rt.
<czajkowski> My tweets are private atm
<nigelb> mhall119: I agree. jcastro owns summit.
<czajkowski> jcastro: tweeted
<mhall119> jcastro: deployed, can you try deleting the duplication submission?
<czajkowski> thanks
<nigelb> jcastro: also test suggesting sponsorship for someone who doesn't exist
<jcastro> woo! it works!
<jcastro> ok
<mhall119> ew, the menu changes make the admin link wrap below the main-nav :P
<mhall119> we need a better place for that
<nigelb> mhall119: there's a pending MP for that.
<nigelb> mhall119: cjohnston  needs to fix it.
<mhall119> nigelb: does it move it to top-nav?
<jcastro> nigelb: that works as well!
<nigelb> mhall119: moves it to mothership!
 * jcastro doesn't care where the admin button is
<nigelb> jcastro: yay!
<mhall119> jcastro: did you ever file a bug for that error?
<nigelb> the traceback?
<nigelb> yea
<nigelb> I linked it
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> quick, get  the karma for fixing it!
<nigelb> heh
<jcastro> kim0: can I have the original ogg of your mongo video?
<jcastro> flash isn't playing well with one eyed rick
<kim0> jcastro: got somewhere I can push those files to (preferably from a cli app) ?
<jcastro> ubuntu one?
<kim0> ok .. pushing
<kim0> jcastro: give it a nice hour or so :)
<jcastro> heh
 * kim0 goes for food .. partially afk
 * jcastro too
<czajkowski> no dmp ?
<czajkowski> dpm ?
<nigelb> czajkowski: just left I think.
<czajkowski> ok thanks
<paultag> doctormo: crap, I just remembered
<paultag> doctormo: I have to get some work done @ the dentist's
<paultag> doctormo: on wednesday *
<paultag> that would have been wicked random for me to say otherwise
<jcastro> jono: I'm all set
<jono> jcastro, oh, I thought you were out at the conference?
<jcastro> jono: nope, just TUE-WED.
<jcastro> oh that changed, let me adjust the calendar
<jono> cool, give me two mins
<jcastro> we scaled it back
<jono> jcastro, lets do skype
<jcastro> ok
<jono> jcastro, call me up
<jcastro> yeah sec
<jcastro> doesn't run in one eyed rick
<czajkowski> hmm cannot find an item I was assinged to for this cycle to mark in progress
<czajkowski> :/
<jono> jcastro, ping?
<jcastro> pong
<jono> jcastro, so the Ensemble presentations are finished now, right?
<jcastro> yeah basically
<jono> cool
<jcastro> from now on the folder will just have iterations of them
<jcastro> so like, my next one will be "scaleoutcamp.ods"
<jcastro> and will be like, the long presentation + video
<jono> cool
<jono> and the planned events is all finalized and tickets booked?
<jcastro> yep
<jono> cool
<cjohnston> jcastro: stop changing the main-nav on uds.u.c!
<mhall119> +1
<jcastro> cjohnston: I didn't change anything
<cjohnston> who added the new link jc	?
<cjohnston> jcastro: ^
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-08-23
<jono> thanks doctormo
<jono> any Oneiric testers want to test https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/821027 ?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 821027 in libreoffice "DocBook support broken." [Undecided,New]
<nigelb> nhandler: Great job. Awesome email :)
<dpm> morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> james_w, nigelb, mhall119: is pad.lv/mps/harvest the way forward now? can you help getting them reviewed/approved? it'd be good to get a new release out asap to see if we made any progress
<nigelb> Morning dholbach, dpm
<nigelb> dholbach: looking
<dpm> morning nigelb, dholbach and everyone
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dholbach> nigelb, who else could we ask about this? I think that in any case it's worth a shot
<nigelb> dholbach: stub is a got person to ask.
<nigelb> *good
<nigelb> I think he's the chief postgres wrangler at Canonical ;)
<dholbach> nigelb, I'll merge the two - AFAICS it's the best guesses we have right now
<dholbach> and in any case they're a good idea
<mhall119> dholbach: what was it?
<dholbach> mhall119, https://code.launchpad.net/~nigelbabu/harvest/cache-add/+merge/71904 and https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/harvest/add-indexes/+merge/72164
<mhall119> well they certainly can't hurt
<dholbach> mhall119, nigelb, james_w: RT filed for Harvest
<dholbach> #17790
<paultag> Can someone read over my control file and make sure everything's english and correct? http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=collab-maint/liblicense.git;a=blob_plain;f=debian/control;h=10d90a2971f7e2843d42d78d9cf48cdaf58e2dbe;hb=HEAD
<paultag> I just had like 4 rejects because of stupid little spelling glitches
<paultag> whoever it is, I'll buy you a beer
<mhall119> paultag: just a nit to pick, but shouldn't is be "A command line interface" rather than "A command line implementation"?
<paultag> mhall119: yeah I think so
<paultag> mhall119: yeah, changing it. Beer, count it
<mhall119> other than that, I didn't see anything wrong
<mhall119> paultag: you going to be in Orlando this fall?
<paultag> mhall119: I'm not sure
<paultag> mhall119: I'm 50/50 on it
<mhall119> ok
<paultag> mhall119: I'm working on finializing my move to debian land, and swap from 90% ubuntu work 10% debian to about 90% debian, 10% ubuntu
<mhall119> which is still ultimately 100% ubuntu work
<paultag> mhall119: right
<paultag> which is why I don't feel bad
<mhall119> and I don't feel sad
<paultag> and I don't have a problem saying it here :)
<paultag> any @ubuntu'ers we can get in Debian land is a good thing(tm)
<mhall119> yup, more efficient that way I think
<paultag> doctormo: you got my ping about tom. right?
<nigelb> dholbach: w00t!
<mhall119> w00t?
<mhall119> does that mean harvest isn't killing innocent bystanders anymore?
<nigelb> mhall119: If harvest is on another machine, what's killing LD these days.
<mhall119> nigelb: dunno, Ng is looking into it
<daker> 11.10 is at alpha-3, right ?
<dpm> daker, yeah, and nearing beta-1
<daker> ok thanks
<nigelb> mhall119 / paultag - http://www.papercut.com/blog/chris/2011/08/19/who-broke-the-build/
<dholbach> jcastro, are the UGJ docs all set now? did somebody go and add tasks?
<paultag> nigelb: yeah, gilbert sent that to me yesterday
<paultag> nigelb: pretty cool :)
 * dholbach calls it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow!
<Pendulum> paultag: did y'all just get the earthquake?
<Pendulum> doctormo: ^^
<paultag> Pendulum: I didn't feel a thing, did you just get hit by one?
<Pendulum> yeah
<paultag> Pendulum: everyone OK?
<Pendulum> yeah, wasn't huge here
<Pendulum> my father grew up in CA and figures it was around a 4. magnitude
<Pendulum> but enough to shake the house
<paultag> still
<paultag> yeah totally
<Pendulum> only 3rd one I can remember in my lifetime
<Pendulum> CNN headline says 5.8 shakes DC, VA and NYC
<Pendulum> so must be the edge of that
<paultag> whoh
<paultag> nuts
<Pendulum> my father's looking and within the last couple hours there have been earthquakes in Colorado, Alaska, and the South Pacific as well
<pleia2> and not in California :)
<Pendulum> the one in Alaska was over 7.0
 * pleia2 is so disappointed!
<Pendulum> apparently minor in CA, but not enough for anyone to notice ;-)
<pleia2> yeah, we have minor ones here pretty much constantly
<Pici> I didn't feel it :/
<Pendulum> the one in the south pacific was also over 7.0 according to what he was looking at
<Pendulum> Pici: interesting that you didn't and I did
<Pici> Pendulum: I may have been walking down a stairwell as it happened though.
<Pendulum> ah
<Pici> My coworkers in the office said they felt it.
<Pendulum> aww, my kitten is afraid of coming up on my bed now :(
<Pendulum> (she was on it asleep and the earthquake woke her up)
<Pendulum> pleia2: are you still on the PLUG mailing list?
<pleia2> Pendulum: yeah
<JanC> I only woke up once from an earthquake (which happened 150km away), and that was only because I was sleeping with my head against the wall...  ;)
<JanC> http://earthquake-report.com/ --> if you want to know where earthquakes happened
<Pici> The USGS's site is surprisingly usable.
<JanC> (probably where Pendulum's dad was looking at too?)
<JanC> http://earthquake-report.com/2011/08/22/earthquakes-list-august-23-2011/
<JanC> Pici: looks nice too indeed
<JanC> although the site seems to be overloaded  ;)
 * duanedesign waves at Pendulum 
<duanedesign> paultag: would be totally awesome if you made UDS this fall
<paultag> duanedesign: we'll see, man :)
<paultag> I'm not convinced I'll be ramping anything up
<Pendulum> duanedesign: o/
<jcastro2> is jono around today?
<duanedesign> jcastro2:  i have not seen him yet
<mhall119> nigelb: your rss feed has a summary now! yay!
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-08-24
<scott-upstairs> doctormo, ping
<nigelb> mhall119: I didn't do a thing :P
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey dpm
<kim0> dholbach: dpm morning
<dholbach> hi kim0
<dpm> heya kim0 ;)
<kim0> hey :)
<nigelb> dholbach: I'm still suspicious. something is eating into LD again. And if the machines are seprate I don't know what :|
<dholbach> oh are they?
<dholbach> harvest on cranberry and summit/LD on guanabana?
<nigelb> yeah, I believe so
<nigelb> is there a way to verify that?
<nigelb> (I was told they moved machines)
<dholbach> no, harvest is on guanabana too
<dholbach> ah, it's the other way around
<nigelb> yeah
<dholbach> they are separate
<dholbach> ha!
<dholbach> it wasn't my fault!
<dholbach> I always knew it!
 * nigelb hugs dholbach 
<nigelb> hehe
<dholbach> ok, deal with it yourself! bye :)
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> but we improved harvest performance!
<dholbach> still it was useful fixes and a good learning experience
<nigelb> yeah, but this means we're back to square one.
<nigelb> Something is eating memory and we don't know what.
<duanedesign> nigelb: was just reading about your latest Launchpad bug fix. Great work!
<nigelb> duanedesign: Thanks! :)
<scott-work> doctormo: ping
<paultag> http://i.imgur.com/7kDXs.jpg
<nigelb> haha
 * popey wonders if he should know why thats funny
<paultag> popey: the east cost had a small earthquake, and everyone's panicing
<paultag> popey: but the worst that happened was a few things got knocked over
<popey> ah, gotcha
<nigelb> mhall119: I'm sad. harvest and LD are on two different machines. We still have OOM.
<mhall119> nigelb: I didn't see any new ones today, did you?
<nigelb> mhall119: Not today, but its happening every so often. This worries me.
<mhall119> Ng was looking into some memory settings yesterday
<nigelb> Ah.
 * nigelb hugs dholbach
<nigelb> We did make harvest more efficient!
<AlanBell> is there a unity lense that shows me the applications I have installed on my computer grouped by their gnome menu category?
<mhall119> AlanBell: the application lense doesn't do that?
<AlanBell> not as far as I can tell
<AlanBell> in Oneiric the section dropdown has gone
<AlanBell> just gives me a big list of everything with no categorisation, and I don't even trust that it is showing me everything
<AlanBell> half the time it shows me stuff I don't have from software centre
<AlanBell> I would actually like unity if the dash was replaced with a lense equivalent of the gnome menu
<AlanBell> I was going to dive into the API and code up a lense I can use, but it seem so fundamental that someone should have already done it, or I am using it wrong
<dholbach> jcastro, dpm, kim0: is Jono around today?
<dpm> dholbach, I don't know, I didn't know he was going to be away
<dholbach> I have no idea either - I just ask because of the team call :)
<dpm> we haven't had many people signing up for appdeveloperweek sessions yet. If you know anyone who'd be up for a session or if you'd like to run a session, I'd appreciate any help
<dpm> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek/Timetable
<dpm> thanks!
<dholbach> dpm, maybe also do a "demo your project" lightning talk round?
<dpm> dholbach, yeah, I was kind of reserving that for the last day, nigelb is the lightning talks king
<dholbach> :-))
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> I had big trouble getting people last time.
<nigelb> need to try harder this time
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<jono> dholbach, kim0, jcastro, dpm starting the hangout now
<dholbach> great
<jono> kim0, all set?
<kim0> yeah .. second
<jono> NOW!!!!!
<jono> lol
<kim0> :)
<kim0> seems to be taking some time!
<jono> kim0, what's taking so long?
<jono> we need to get started
<kim0> the page is just not loading right
<jono> kim0, restart your browser and if it doesnt work work after that lets do skype
<kim0> changing computer
 * kim0 grabs a nearby mac
<jono> dpm we lost you
<jono> dpm_, we lost you
<dpm_> jono, restarting laptop...
<dpm_> it just froze
<kim0> The Oneiric wonders
<nigelb> AlanBell: ping
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day now - see you all tomorrow!
<dpm> enjoy the evening dholbach!
<dholbach> you too
<nigelb> dholbach: g'nite
<jcastro> hi
<AlanBell> o/ nigelb
<nigelb> AlanBell: do you know who's behind the moinmoin openid plugin?
<nigelb> mtaylor was looking to use it.
<nigelb> (for openstack)
<AlanBell> not sure, sorry
<AlanBell> savs maybe
<AlanBell> and not sure it is a real openid plugin or a canonical single sign on plugin
<nigelb> jcastro: hi
<nigelb> jcastro: (I guess you're away, see PM)
<jono> czajkowski, mhall119, cjohnston, nigelb all set?
<mhall119> oh right, call
<mhall119> one second
<cjohnston> jono: I'm not able to make the meeting. I have to leave in a coupe minutes. The only thing I have to say is that I'm waiting on my MP to be reviewed for the blogroll thing and that I need a list of blogs that are to be included
<jono> we can always cancel and reschedule
<jono> lets do that
<mhall119> jono: I've been slacking on cjohnston's MPs, I'm also waiting on IS to get me a database dump of loco-directorys data so I can test a script to recover our lost records
<mhall119> jono: also, nigelb needs a list of UDS track leads for summit if you can gather them
<jono> mhall119, is that something you can focus on this week?
<mhall119> the MPs or the data recovery?
<jono> do you think we could get the blogging functionality in place for the UGJ?
<jono> the former
<mhall119> I can try
<mhall119> I was going to setup a canonistack instance for LD this Friday if I have the spare time
<jono> kim0, around?
<kim0> jono: yeah
<jono> cool, I am just concious that we are getting close to the bone
<jono> kim0, could you ping robbie, he needs something c.u.c related
<kim0> ok
<mhall119> jono: now that summit's issues have been squared away I can focus on LD
<jono> thanks mhall119
<mhall119> np
<jono> I will ping nigelb and see what he needs
<mhall119> he's gone to bed
<jono> np
<jcastro> hi!
<AlanBell> hi jcastro
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-08-25
<nigelb> jono: hi, still around?
<jono> nigelb, hey
<jono> yup, but about to grab dinner
<jono> whats up?
<nigelb> jono: I was looking to find who all were the track leads at last UDS
<nigelb> I only remember you and pete :)
<jono> nigelb, why do you need to know?
<jono> I can't quite remember myself
<nigelb> oh, lol.
<nigelb> I wanted to get in touch with track leads to hear out their frustrations about summit
<jono> oh gotcha
<jono> nigelb, http://uds.ubuntu.com/tracks/
<jono> they are still there
<nigelb> jono: \o/ thanks!
<nigelb> (sorry, I shoulda looked)
<jono> np
<jono> grabbing dinner, back soon :-)
<jono> thanks for all your hard work nigelb :-)
<nigelb> head_victim: Congrats! \o/
 * nigelb took some time to process who Jared Norris wwas
<pleia2> admittedly... me too :)
<pleia2> but yay head_victim!
<pleia2> but I had to look at everyone's wikis and launchpad pages anyway
<ejat> head_victim : Congrats !
<nigelb> head_victim: also, are you in .za?
<dholbach> good morning
<kim0> Morning
<dholbach> hum, could it be that enigmail does not work in oneiric? at least I can't find any configuration options
<head_victim> Thank you all. Again more reason to change this 15 year old nick name :)
<head_victim> nigelb: in AU
<nigelb> head_victim: ah!
<head_victim> nigelb: same general area, just a bit further around
<nigelb> head_victim: lol
<akgraner> Good Morning!   - Yay, School starts back today...:-)
<nigelb> akgraner: Good...morning?
<nigelb> Isn't like really early morning?
<akgraner> yep - I have to leave the house at 7am - ever tired to get a teenage daughter out the door in under 2 hours - Impossible...
<nigelb> akgraner: heh :)
<nigelb> akgraner: but I thought waking them up would also be impossible ;)
<akgraner> nigelb, nah they like breakfast too much not to get up...
<akgraner> and the kitchen here only stays open for requests when I am in it.
<nigelb> hehe
<popey> blimey, school starts early for you lot!
<popey> ours dont go back until mid september
<akgraner> popey, wow...but when does school end there?  We start early to account for inclement weather days - that they will be out of school. :-/
<popey> akgraner: my kids broke up on 14th July
<popey> so they get about 8 weeks off
<nigelb> that'slate.
<nigelb> err, that's late.
<popey> its early in the UK
<popey> most schools break up later than that
<nigelb> so, when I was in school
<nigelb> Our term started in July
<nigelb> (officially)
<nigelb> But senior students had school start in May.
<nigelb> we got like 4 weeks of vacation.
<popey> heh
<popey> ours go September -> December, Jan -> July
<nigelb> How long is christmas holidays?
<akgraner> Catch you all in a few hours - in case you missed it - Ubuntu Friendly will need some feedback and SCALE10 Call for Papers is now open...check out the planet for more info..:-)
<nigelb> \o/
<popey> 2 weeks nigelb
<popey> actually, 3 for kids
<popey> i think ☺
<nigelb> gah
<nigelb> I had like 1 week
<nigelb> and exams all around
 * nigelb now dislikes his school
<daker> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/cmwdotme/iemu-an-open-source-ios-device-emulator
<dpm_> hi AlanBell, would you be up for another "hello world in python" session or the like for UADW? - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek/Timetable
 * AlanBell checks diary
<AlanBell> can't do wednesday or thursday
<AlanBell> if you can schedule it monday/tuesday then yes
<dpm_> AlanBell, cool. We've got several slots on Tuesday. Does any of them work for you? - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek/Timetable
<AlanBell> 19:00 or 20:00
<dpm_> AlanBell, does that look good to you then? -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek/Timetable
<AlanBell> yup
<dpm_> thanks AlanBell!
<dpm_> doctormo, are you around? Would you fancy running a session on ground control for this cycle's Ubuntu App Developer Week?
<scott-work> doctormo: ping
<nigelb> heh, everyone wants doctormo :P
<scott-work> i have been trying to catch him for a few days to ask if he has any experience with a newish (for me) wacom driver
<jono> kim0, all set?
<kim0> jono: um .. please give me a min
<jono> kim0, were you not expecting this call?
<kim0> yes
<kim0> as in not expecting
<jono> cool
<jono> oh
<jono> I thought we rearranged
<jono> no worries
<jono> kim0, lets talk tomorrow
<kim0> ok that works too
<jono> I want to process the mail you sent me overnight anyway
<jono> dpm_, hey
<kim0> Yeah .. was about to ping you for it
<jono> thanks kim0
<kim0> so today or tomorrow are fine for me .. whatever suits you
<dpm_> hi jono
<jono> dpm_, mind if we have a quick catch up call in a few mins?
<dpm_> jono, sure, I was going to ping you about it, can you give me 5?
<jono> dpm_, no worries, doing an upgrade now anyway and then will be ready
<dpm_> cool, thanks
<dpm_> hey jono, all set for a catch up now
<jono> dpm_, will just be one min, filing a bug
<dpm> ok, no rush
<jono> dpm, ok, having some audio issues here
<jono> this damn headset
<jono> dpm, lets try skype
<dpm> ok, firing it up
<jono> dpm, all set?
<dpm> jono, all set
<doctormo> scott-work: pong
<koolhead17> hi all
<scott-work> doctormo:  do you have any experience with the xserver-xorg-input-wacom package for wacom drivers?
<jono> dpm, still here?
<dholbach> alright, got the dev update post out there, that's me done for today!
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow! :)
<akgraner> hey jono did you see all the developer tracks SCALE has added... and it's their 10th Anniversary.. thought you might want to spread the word to your peers :-)  Call for papers opened today...
<jono> akgraner, yup :-)
<jono> sounds good :-)
<akgraner> thanks!
<dpm> jono, I'm around now
<jono> dpm, invite sent
<doctormo> scott-work: Enough experence, what's your question?
<scott-work> doctormo: oh good :)   someone recommended replacing wacom-tools with it and i just wanted to make sure it worked
<scott-work> doctormo: i don't have a tablet but hoped you did
<czajkowski> jono wasnt around for call yesterday mentioned it last week i am in ireland . paultag even offered to go on the call for me
 * AlanBell has a unity lens working \o/
<jono> np :-)
<jono> nice work AlanBell :-)
<jono> what does the lens do?
<AlanBell> jono: I am making a fork of the applications lens that isn't completely irritating!
<AlanBell> it will show all the applications I have, grouped by category
<jono> AlanBell, the new lens already does that
<AlanBell> stripping out the zeitgeist frequently used stuff and the suggested applications that I don't want
<jono> AlanBell, are you running oneiric?
<AlanBell> yes
<jono> it has categories in there as buttons
<AlanBell> the categories are in the filters which is daft
<AlanBell> and I click accessories and it shows me 4 of the 10 things I have, plus 4 totally random other things
<jono> ahhh gotcha
<jono> cool, look forward to seeing your lens :-)
<AlanBell> I filed a bug about the randomness of the stuff it offers for download
<AlanBell> but still I want a lens that shows all 77 or so applications I actually have, grouped by category with no hidden stuff (the click to see the rest of what you asked to see thing is most irritating)
<jono> gotcha
<AlanBell> when unity passes the test of being able to launch an arbitary application of my choosing I will totally start using it!
<jono> I find I rarely use the lens
<jono> I have my apps on the launcher and I just type in the app I want
<jono> in the search bit of the lens
<AlanBell> yeah that works, but I ended up having a terminal running and starting stuff with "/usr/bin/gedit &" because it was just as quick
<AlanBell> a gui that you have to type in kind of misses the point for me
<AlanBell> I started pinning some stuff to the launcher, but I don't really like the concept of stuff there that isn't running
<popey> heheh
<AlanBell> tbh I am not really liking vala much
<AlanBell> and I will do something about the getting started documentation at some point
<popey> whats vala like, comparing languages?
<AlanBell> well it isn't the language as such that I don't like, that is fine, looks like any other language that wants semicolons at the end of the line
<popey> :D
<AlanBell> you have a bunch of .vala files and run make, then you have a bunch of .c files mixed with the .vala files which then get compiled
<AlanBell> vala compiles down to c which compiles to executables
<AlanBell> same for the .in files and .in.in files
<AlanBell> you end up editing stuff that gets regenerated from other files
<popey> *boggle*
<AlanBell> it is highly confusing, but a lot of that could be that I don't know what I am doing
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-08-26
<doctormo> AlanBell: It's borg coding, you take out a c file, and it grows back again.
<nigelb> I hear the Motorola Photon has Ubuntu and Android.
<nigelb> This is interesting news.
<doctormo> nigelb: facinating
<duanedesign> nigelb: i thought these screenshots looked familiar http://www.motorola.com/Consumers/US-EN/Consumer-Product-and-Services/WEBTOP/Meet-WEBTOP
<duanedesign> nigelb: I have read a couple articles on Webtop, and the Motorola site above, in the last couple weeks and never was it mentioned it is Ubuntu based. I did not realize it until you mentioned it.
<nigelb> duanedesign: I did not either. A friend who works at Mozilla blogged and then hunted down.
<nigelb> duanedesign: Ars rightly points out that webtop is Ubuntu based
<duanedesign> nigelb: wish it was mentioned more, but nice to see it being used
<duanedesign> ill have to read ars
<dholbach> good morning
<kim0> Morning
<dholbach> nigelb, the new harvest is very unhappy again
<dholbach> lots of postgres: harvest harvest [local] idle in transaction
<nigelb> dholbach: :(
<nigelb> dholbach: do you know which queries are getting stuck?
<nigelb> (also, why didn't this show up earlier :|)
<dholbach> no, I have no idea how to check that
<nigelb> we need someone who's a postgres expert.
<nigelb> mhall119: would you be able to look?
 * nigelb wishes he had ssh access to poke at logs
<mhall119> nigelb: what's going on?
<nigelb> mhall119: mhall119
<mhall119> oh, well that explains everything
<mhall119> mhall@guanabana:/srv/harvest.ubuntu.com$ uptime 11:51:19 up  6:01,  4 users,  load average: 10.90, 11.00, 10.90
<mhall119> that's not good :(
<nigelb> mhall119: ugh, sorry. bad interwebz.
<nigelb> RIght, something is making that machine very unhappy.
<nigelb> Could you `ps ax | grep apache2 | wc -l`
<mhall119> nigelb: I think Ng rebooted apache
<nigelb> mhall119: cool.
<dholbach> http://thebuild.com/blog/2010/10/25/django-and-postgresql-idle-in-transaction-connections/ might be something worth looking into
<mhall119> dholbach: that's a possibility, i'd have to become familiar with harvest's code to know for sure
<dholbach> mhall119, it's basically the same "update" scripts we have in LD as well
<dholbach> (where I think they would make sense)
<dholbach> nigelb, did you file the memcached ticket?
<mhall119> nigelb: did you run harvest under the django debug toolbar?
<jcastro> buenas mornings!
<AlanBell> o/ jcastro
<paultag> jcastro: boy howdy
<AlanBell> my appmenu lens is coming together, looks like I might be able to get it working over the weekend
<akgraner> jono look at you getting quoted in a CNN article...go you!
<jono> akgraner, yeah, I met with the guy a few weeks back
<jono> nuts, eh?
<akgraner> jono, nah not nuts - pretty awesome - I wanna know your secrets..how the heck do you do it all...:-) (I would say you should write a book, but you got that covered ;-P)
<jono> akgraner, lol
<jono> I don't do that much
<akgraner> ok then I'll go back to calling you a slacker then...
<popey> I tuned in to at home with jono this week, was insane the number of questions you get
<popey> lots of dupes from previous weeks, but still
<popey> all good fun
<paultag> mhall119: lol umad bro
<paultag> mhall119: you should port loco.ubuntu to php or ruby
<jono> popey, always fun :-)
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day!
<dholbach> see you!
 * popey hugs dholbach 
 * dholbach hugs popey back
<mhall119> paultag: lol
<mhall119> damn it, I just wasted 3 hours >:(
<paultag> mhall119: dude you sound like a pissed off rookie after someone critisized a design he made - that post got me to ask myself, "Humm, I wonder if mhall119's going to ragequit"
<paultag> mhall119: you're better then that shit, man :)
<paultag> and I say that with love
<mhall119> paultag: the inspiration was actually watching this happen to someone else
<paultag> still
 * mhall119 ragequits
<paultag> that sort of feedback can be helpful, and I really like it when people say stuff to me like that - other ways of coming at a problem - usually someone gets upset if they're taking the design personally
<paultag> I think a better post would have been - write software to write software, put your heart and soul into it, but don't get pissed off when people don't see things the same way you do
<mhall119> I made a point to say that the suggestions are probably valid, and that the offered solutions are probably better
<paultag> mhall119: you should have written your blog post this way
<paultag> neener neener
<mhall119> it's great to know that, it's great to learn, it's not great trash-bin what you've done for a minor improvement
<paultag> meh :)
<paultag> I'd not be as good as I am today if I'd stuck with my initial design choices
<paultag> and if the change and rewrite ends up being marginal (and it will, sometimes), you live and learn
<mhall119> I'm not saying stick with it, I'm saying don't dump it
<paultag> that's what VCS is for :)
<paultag> a rm -rf can make you feel really good about a project again
<paultag> I see what you're saying, and I understand - I just disagree :)
<mhall119> paultag: It'd be like me saying "Your wording on the LEP#2 email could be better, so don't send it"
<paultag> mhall119: that'd be fine
<paultag> mhall119: and I'd consider not sending it, in order to revise it
<mhall119> no it wouldn't, because no matter how much you improve your wording, it can always still be better
<mhall119> at some point you have to say "Yeah, it's not perfect, but it's good enough to do anyway"
<mhall119> which was my whole point, good enough is better than nothing
<paultag> mhall119: true, but at a point you can just do it, we don't disagree there - but to ignore the advice or critisism of someone (esp if they know what they know what they're doing) is tragic
<paultag> mhall119: your post made it seem like you should set a path and drive blind
<mhall119> hmmm, I didn't mean to suggest that people ignore the advice on how to improve things
<paultag> that's why I thought it was odd
<mhall119> just that they shouldn't hold back a contribution just because it could possible be better if
<paultag> mhall119: I usually do
<mhall119> you hold back?
<paultag> mhall119: yes, of course
<paultag> I'd rather a pristine patch in two weeks then a quick and dirty hack in 2 days
<mhall119> so you think that the patches you do submit are perfect?
<paultag> any day of the week
<paultag> mhall119: no, but I think they are pristine and tidy
<paultag> I tend to not submit sub-par patches
<mhall119> your 2 week patches could be made better too, should you wait on a 4 week patch?  or a 6 month patch?
<paultag> there are exceptions, of course, and note I don't say perfect
<paultag> mhall119: I said pristine, not perfect
<paultag> clean, correct and complete
<mhall119> then we're talking 2 different things
<paultag> I don't think so
<mhall119> then you're lying to yourself, I think, about the actual quality of what you submit
<paultag> I hold things back to keep working on them, so that my patch is clean, consistant, correct and complete, rather then release a patch that's not that, i.e. sub-par (but may be correct and complete)
<paultag> mhall119: perhaps
<mhall119> and I say that with love ;)
<paultag> noted :)
<paultag> mhall119: actually - I have an example
<paultag> mhall119: my fluxbox patch (17 files changed, 1215 insertions, 11 deletions) has been sitting in my queue for about 5 months now. It works, and it's in the repos in the form of it's own project, but it's not perfect. So I have this huge patch that I've not pushed in yet, because it's not up to my standard
<paultag> there's a level of standard I'd expect in the codebase, and I'm not going to ruin it because I'm to lazy to refactor
<paultag> and on that note, lunch! :)
<mhall119> paultag: so fluxbox users have been without your contribution for 5 months, is that loss to them worth the benefit they'll get when you eventually do release it?
<mhall119> (future value) - (present value) - (your time spent refactoring) >= (5 months without present value)
<mhall119> ?
<paultag> mhall119: yes
<paultag> mhall119: because they can install it as fbautostart
<paultag> but it's not of the standard that's expected in the work "fluxbox"
<paultag> it's it's own project with a lower standard then fluxbox
<nigelb> mhall119: Yes, I did.
<paultag> mhall119: http://blog.pault.ag/post/9419992656/project-patch-standards-and-what-they-mean-to-me ♥
<paultag> I think you'll find we agree for the most part
<mhall119> most likely
<mhall119> I'll read it when I'm not on my phone :)
<paultag> mhall119: it's no problem. I'm just putting that somewhere so I can point someone at it next time I reject a patch :)
<nigelb> OH GOD. https://docs.google.com
<paultag> ahahha
<paultag> fail
 * AlanBell wonders what is going on
<daker> http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en
<AlanBell> works for me
<daker> http://www.google.com/appsstatus#rm=1&di=4&hl=en
<daker> AlanBell, Error 404
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-08-27
<cjohnston> jcastro: ping
<czajkowski> paultag: can u invite me to our channel cant seem to join :/
<nigelb> "/msg chanserv invite #channel-name" usually works
 * AlanBell hopes any east coast US peeps are OK
<mhall119> it's only a cat 1
<paultag> AlanBell: storm's just throwing rain at us
<paultag> but it looks like it'll be tame when it hits in the morning
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-08-28
<AlanBell> my lens works \o/
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> Have you gone crazy yet?
<AlanBell> yes
<nigelb> I'm told vala has that effect.
<nigelb> I wish there was an easy way to play scrabble online.
 * AlanBell likes Unity now
<Pendulum> I'm not sure you should have to need the skills to write your own lens before you like Unity :-/
<nigelb> G26
<nigelb> gah
<AlanBell> Pendulum: I quite agree
<AlanBell> especially as I don't really have the skills to write a lens
<AlanBell> but now I can launch the applications that I want to run \o/
 * AlanBell is pleased by simple things
<AlanBell> I just need to stop it from conflicting with the original applications lens and it needs a bit of a code tidy
<AlanBell> I don't know how much of the zeitgeist gubbins is really needed for the package searching
<AlanBell> lp:~alanbell/+junk/appmenu-lens if people want to point and laugh at my code
<AlanBell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/appmenu.ogv
<akgraner> jcastro  you around?
<jcastro> yep
<akgraner> got a sec?
<AlanBell> jcastro: see my screencast?
<jcastro> looking
 * jcastro needs to wget it first
<czajkowski> aloha
<nigelb> czajkowski: Can the LC send email to all locos?
<czajkowski> nigelb: yes one by one to the teams
<czajkowski> why
<nigelb> czajkowski: We need to send out a plea for help for developers for LTP.
<nigelb> Really really short staffed.
<czajkowski> what's LTP
<cjohnston> LoCo Team Portal
<nigelb> Loco Team Portal
<czajkowski> ah ok
<czajkowski> well it's not really for that
<cjohnston> at some point
<czajkowski> we can use it for approvals and such things
<cjohnston> hes talking a seperate email
<czajkowski> not sure teams would like us if we mail them about annoucements and calls
<czajkowski> in theory that's what we have loco contacts list for
<czajkowski> as there was a lotta issue surrounding us being able to do that
<czajkowski> I dont want to abuse it
<AlanBell> the blog would seem more appropriate
<nigelb> AlanBell: we could blog as well, but we've done so before with not great success.
<pleia2> is LTP different than LoCo directory?
<cjohnston> pleia2: no.. ld will be ltp
<AlanBell> what needs doing anyway? is this the "loco directory is a planet" scheme
<czajkowski> AlanBell: aye there we could, but I'm not sure us mailing teams that way would be best from us, considering the fact some teams A) don't know who the LC are or B) would appreciate us being able to mail them directly
<cjohnston> AlanBell: we need alot..
<pleia2> (but yeah, loco teams would be very annoying to loco teams if they were emailed directly about this)
<pleia2> err, except with clarity
<pleia2> my brain is broken
<czajkowski> pleia2: tis confusing, most of us refer to it as the LD, only the LD Dev refer to it as LTP
<pleia2> teams would be annoyde :)
<pleia2> czajkowski: yeah
<nigelb> well, it was decided to change it at UDS
<cjohnston> AlanBell: there are currently 117 open bugs.. figure maybe a 3rd are feature requests..
<nigelb> and its changed everywhere else
<czajkowski> nigelb: I do wish decisons like that were more inclusing of people who were not at uds, or a poll after UDS
<czajkowski> as tbh everyone has gotten used to calling it LD
<nigelb> Well, really, its a meritocracy.
<czajkowski> they are confused when you say LTP and they are not gonna rename it
<nigelb> We can't poll for everything
<nigelb> There were stakeholders for almost everything in the room, loco council, developers, jono, etc
<czajkowski> shall agree to disagree nigelb
<pleia2> nigelb: perhaps send a list to loco contacts asking for help? (I just browsed the archives for the past couple months - nothing)
<jono> czajkowski, is the name really that big of a deal?
<jono> I think we have more important problems and opportunities to focus on
<pleia2> jono: it is confusing, people are *just* getting used to "loco directory"
<nigelb> pleia2: can do :)
<jono> pleia2, I am not denying that there is confusion, but lets just a make a decision and get on with things
<cjohnston> we havent actually done the rename yet.. but it will be done when it becomes a portal
<jono> I remember this being discussed weeks ago
<jono> lets pick one and move on
<pleia2> nigelb: x-post it to ubuntu-news-team, I'll put it on fridge
<nigelb> pleia2: ooh, yes. Let me wake up and I'll do it.
<nigelb> 2 am isn't a great time to write emails :D
<czajkowski> jono: I'm not making a thing of it, I just said I'd mail the Loco contacts with a list of bugs to see if I can help to get people on board and also let them know there are some bugs they are duplicating reporting
 * cjohnston slaps nigelb with a trout.. WAKE UP
<czajkowski> I am actually trying to help jono, but both myself AlanBell and pleia2 were all confused with the name
<czajkowski> jono: sorry I opened my gob.
<pleia2> nigelb: nah take your time, no need to rush, don't need to do it today, I was just making suggestions to get the word out :)
<jono> czajkowski, I know you are trying to help, I am just suggesting that there has been enough discussion on this and just pick something and move on :-)
<jono> its a name :-)
<nigelb> pleia2: We need more help with Ubuntu Webdev in general. I've been planning a blog post for some time but just ending up with not enough time :)
<czajkowski> jono: souded like you were were kinda giving out tbh to me :/
<jono> czajkowski, that was not my intent, I just saw more discussion of what I feel is a fairly minimal issue
<jono> apologies
<AlanBell> I think it will be called the portal when it grows a planet on every microsite right?
<czajkowski> jono: ok , I am just trying to get more contacts involved in some way
<jono> czajkowski, sounds good
<czajkowski> and all of them related to it being the LD
<AlanBell> https://launchpad.net/loco-directory
<nigelb> AlanBell: for practical reasons, we didn't change the "name" but changed the display name instead.
<nigelb> wait. I thought it wwas changed!
<nigelb> cjohnston: ^
<AlanBell> "LoCo Team Directory"
<cjohnston> it isnt changed yet
<cjohnston> it will be changed when it becomes more of a portal
<cjohnston> the code is done..
<cjohnston> for the blog thing
<AlanBell> orly?
<cjohnston> i need to get that live
<nigelb> AlanBell: Really, we'd love to have emore help from you :)
<AlanBell> is it testable?
<cjohnston> jono: speaking of which.. i still need an email with the blogs you want on it
<cjohnston> AlanBell: no
<cjohnston> well
<cjohnston> yes..
<jono> cjohnston, oops
<cjohnston> on your local machine
<jono> good point
<jono> we did put together a wiki page, let me dig it out
<jono> cjohnston, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoPortalFeeds
<jono> :-)
<cjohnston> ty
<czajkowski> 21:35 < ubot4> Launchpad bug 711649 in loco-directory "When logging in for the first time, username doesn't show in Meeting Chair list (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 12)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711649
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 711649 in loco-directory "When logging in for the first time, username doesn't show in Meeting Chair list" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711649
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 711649 in loco-directory "When logging in for the first time, username doesn't show in Meeting Chair list" [High,Triaged]
<czajkowski> grrr
<czajkowski> stupid laptop
<AlanBell> err, so it doesn't take multiple feeds per LoCo?
<nigelb> AlanBell: not yet.
<jono> cjohnston, what is the latest on the portal - are we about ready to roll?
<nigelb> The first step is to have X number of feeds on there.
<jono> I *really* want to have it in place for the UGJ
<nigelb> in 5 days?
<cjohnston> jono... well.. see pm... ; lol
<jono> lol
<cjohnston> if we can get the dump. and get mhall119 time to see what he can fix... the code is all ready to go... but we cant go till we get the db fixced
<jcastro> AlanBell: whoa
<jcastro> that's pretty awesome
<jcastro> AlanBell: I suspect many people will like it
<AlanBell> so I was expecting to put the feeds from here http://planet.ubuntu-uk.org/ onto the loco directory/portal thingie
<jono> cjohnston, ok, I am on it
<cjohnston> AlanBell: no.. its a hand picked list
<jcastro> though personally I wouldn't do the customization bit since that's in the settings, that way more normal apps can fit on it
<cjohnston> thanks jono
<AlanBell> jcastro: I think the applications lens as it is puts a lot of people off unity altogether
<jono> cjohnston, hmm, the RT says mhall got the backups
<jcastro> AlanBell: it's my least favorite part, I don't even use it
<jono> cjohnston, Matthias Arnason gave him them on IRC on the 19th
<jono> mhall119, ^
<cjohnston> im looking
<AlanBell> the zeitgeist stuff is unpredictable and I don't like that, and I really find the suggested items obnoxious when it hasn't shown me all the stuff I have installed
<cjohnston> jono: https://rt.ubuntu.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=17783
<jcastro> AlanBell: yeah and it has a knack to recommend the worst apps
<AlanBell> yeah, I filed a bug about them being irrelevant, if you filter by category it shows you some of what you have in that category and suggests random stuff from all over the place
<jcastro> AlanBell: do you want to submit your lens to extras.ubuntu.com? That would be great
<jono> cjohnston, ok, so it looks like mhall119 needs to respond to Darren about the /media/ weekly exports
<AlanBell> jcastro: sure, what is the procedure for that?
<AlanBell> it needs a cleanup first though
<cjohnston> mhall119: ^
<jcastro> AlanBell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppReviews
<AlanBell> jcastro: hmm, ok I have no idea how to do packaging or get it to work under /opt but I have no idea how to code in Vala either and that didn't stop me :)
<jcastro> AlanBell: you can probably just rip off the packaging from the gwibber lens
<jcastro> it was also rewritten in vala by someone who didn't know it
<jcastro> heh
<AlanBell> it is python
<jono> jcastro, mailing the managers now re. reviewing UDS sponsorships
<AlanBell> however I can probably rip off the packaging, and I might recode the whole thing in a semicolon-free environment
<AlanBell> and I might create some other lenses if I can do it in python
<jono> jcastro, I also asked the ue-leads too, the tech leads
<jono> jcastro, I asked them to reach out to you if they need access to summit
<jcastro> k
<jcastro> though everyone has the right access last I checked
<jcastro> also, I don't grant then access, the tech board does as they need to be in the right lp group
<AlanBell> cjohnston: so with the LTP thing, I could put the aggregated LoCo feed in for our page at http://planet.ubuntu-uk.org/atom.xml that would work wouldn't it?
<cjohnston> umm
<cjohnston> i dunno if it currently has an rss out
<AlanBell> no, as an RSS input
<AlanBell> I thought it was going to replace planet.ubuntu-uk.org
<cjohnston> it is going to put a hand picked group of feeds onto the front page of the LoCo Directory
<AlanBell> oh, that is totally not what I expected
<AlanBell> I thought it was going to put a UK planet on http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-uk
<AlanBell> and same for every other team
<cjohnston> o
<cjohnston> no
<AlanBell> not sure stuff on the front page will make the microsites tabworthy
<AlanBell> but heh, not complaining, I wasn't involved in all the discussions, or doing the work, I just missunderstood the objectives
<cjohnston> microsites being loco directory?
<AlanBell> being each team area
<cjohnston> no.. its on the front page
<cjohnston> although putting the teams blogrolls on each teams page may not be a bad idea... jono ?
<AlanBell> personally I never see the front page, I have a bookmark to http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-uk
<czajkowski> cjohnston: I always thought that was a future feature tbh
<cjohnston> I don't think so?
<jono> cjohnston, that would be awesome
<jono> AlanBell, part of the goal is to make the front page tabble so you can the work of all teams
<jono> but I think team specific blog rolls could be awesome
<czajkowski> cjohnston: aye I thought it was posts tagged were gonna go to main page
<czajkowski> but teams could add their planet to their page on the LD
<cjohnston> I think thats just pics
<czajkowski> maybe am confused
<czajkowski> kinda make more of a reason to go to their team page
<czajkowski> see blogs
<AlanBell> jono: not many people have the use-case of working all the teams
<czajkowski> see events
<czajkowski> see pics
<cjohnston> AlanBell: mind making a feature request and marking it confirmed / wishlist?
<AlanBell> cjohnston: sure
<cjohnston> t
<cjohnston> t
<cjohnston> y
<cjohnston> and then bzr branch lp:loco-directory
<cjohnston> code code code
<AlanBell> lol
<jono> AlanBell, no, but the goal of this work is to show off the wider work of the community to inspire teams
<cjohnston> bzr commit -m "Adds cool stuff" --fixes lp:XXXXXX && bzr push lp:~alanbell/loco-directory/alan-bell-rox
<jono> the ethos behind the work is that what really encourages folks to participate in Open Source is the kudos from fellow community members
<jono> but in the loco world there is not really a good way to show off the work of all the teams
 * AlanBell has commits in LD already
<jcastro> I personally feed on the ridicule! :)
<cjohnston> you need new commits
<jono> the blogroll on l.u.c is designed to rectify that
<jono> but I think team-specific blog rolls would make sense too
<czajkowski> jcastro: and we love you for that
<jcastro> heh
<jono> jcastro, lol
<nigelb> jcastro: hehe
<czajkowski> jcastro: http://blip.tv/episode/5492176  and cypher.skynet.ie/oggcamp
<nigelb> jcastro: Are you driving down to UDS in november?
<jcastro> oooh
 * jcastro bookmarks
<jcastro> I am, stereotypically watching "8 mile"
<czajkowski> love  8 mile
<czajkowski> adore the soundtrack
<cjohnston> nigelb: thats up for him
<AlanBell> 8 mile is an awesome film
<czajkowski> actually folks ye;ll all love or hate the film the guard with brendan gleeson
<jcastro> I always just ffwd to the end
<czajkowski> hillarious!
<jcastro> to the rap battle
<czajkowski> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1540133/
<AlanBell> jcastro: best ragequit evar
<czajkowski> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_kJ3d1vqs4
<AlanBell> what is that feed of feeds thing called?
<AlanBell> nvm, OPML
<AlanBell> cjohnston: bug 836281 I can't wishlist it
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 836281 in loco-directory "add a team blogroll or planet to the team pages" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/836281
<jono> 8 mile is a ricket film
<jono> wicked film
<jono> Erica and watched The Tourist last night
<jono> that was a fun ride :-)
<nigelb> The tourist is awesome :)
<cjohnston> AlanBell: I guess you need to do more work so you can get bug control access :-P
<nigelb> cjohnston: we should rope in AlanBell for reviews :D
<cjohnston> no.. code.. reviews are easier
<cjohnston> specially with these stupid tests
 * nigelb kicks cjohnston repeatedly.
<nigelb> jono: oh, heh. I have a /hilight for summit. Finally it triggered for something relating for why I turned it on!
<jono> :-)
<nigelb> sponsorships are closed right?
<AlanBell> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/sponsorship/ yup
<nigelb> Oh good. I can now reveal that there used to a bug (fixed now), that wwould allow you to ensure you got accepted for sponsorship. :P
<AlanBell> lol
<jcastro> hah
<AlanBell> which is now surounded by an if(name==nigelb){} block
<jcastro> awesome
<jcastro> other than my inhuman ability to track everything.
<nigelb> AlanBell: haha
<jcastro> I would have foiled your plan to sponsor eminem
<nigelb> I didn't even apply this time
<AlanBell> neither did I
<nigelb> jcastro: I was thinking of getting some trolls sponsored :P
<czajkowski> neither did I
<nigelb> AlanBell: I'm going to play with a node.js frontend for summit when I have some time. Will be able to help at some point?
<AlanBell> maybe
<AlanBell> what is it for?
<nigelb> well, the idea I have is to use web sockets to push notification when the schedule changes
<nigelb> so one does not need to keep refreshing
<AlanBell> oh, for the scary calendar
<jcastro> I think he just wants to play with node.js
<jcastro> :)
<nigelb> jcastro: that too :D
<nigelb> jcastro: man, you know me too well!
<jcastro> everyone is all of a sudden "oh we need to rewrite this in node.js"
<jcastro> etherpad-lite
<jcastro> etc.
<nigelb> because node.js is actually pretty good!
<nigelb> and also scaleable
<akgraner> Dang it  - anyone know how to send encrypted messages using gmail in chromium?
<akgraner> Found an add-on for Firefox
<nigelb> akgraner: use the commandline to generate an encrypted file, copy & paste.
<nigelb> the add-on is no longer maintained
<akgraner> nigelb :-( comand line, command line command line..it all comes back to the command line....
<nigelb> akgraner: well, or use a real email client :)
<akgraner> the add-on enigmail add-on is not compatible with my version of Thunderbird :-(
<nigelb> Evolution has gpg support inbuilt ^-^
<akgraner> and I don't even want to use evolution
<nigelb> heh
<jcastro> anyone else notice that the new software center icon looks like pop rocks blowing up inside a shopping bag?
<nigelb> commandline it is then
<akgraner> I guess...
<nigelb> jcastro: pic?
 * nigelb doesnt run bleeding edge.
<jcastro> it's on omg's front page
<jcastro> on that header thing
<akgraner> ok nigelb I installed engimail by using the command line :-)  now I'll see how this works :-)  setting it up now...
<nigelb> akgraner: \o/
<AlanBell> we should set up a world series http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-14703022
<mhall119> enigmail from the commandline?
<mhall119> akgraner: gmail web interface == no encrypted email :(
<mhall119> use gmail+IMAP with a desktop client
<mhall119> though I just saw something about an AES + RSA implementation in javascript, so maybe soon for webmail
<mhall119> cjohnston: czajkowski: AlanBell: adding a per-team blogroll shouldn't be hard, and that was part of my long-term plans
<mhall119> but for phase 1 it'll just be hand-picked blogs on the frontpage
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-08-20
<nigelb> daker: tarmac back up. Needed help to figure out the error.
<nigelb> daker: your MP is now merged.
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> daker, Eid mubarak!
<dholbach> mabruk
<elfy> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi elfy
<czajkowski> daker: nigelb either of ye around?
<nigelb> czajkowski: I am, what's up?
<czajkowski> nigelb: any way to set a ser
<czajkowski> certain picture cert on loco.u.c
<czajkowski> i used the tag ubuntu
<czajkowski> but it was then showing up naked people
<czajkowski> not really what I want to see on there
<czajkowski> so have removed the microtag ubuntu for the images
<nigelb> This is the identica feed or twitter feed?
<czajkowski> is there a way to make it only show *safe* images?
<czajkowski> pictures!
<nigelb> From flickr?
<nigelb> Ah.
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> so have turned it to ugj atm
<nigelb> We don't store anything about the image. We pull everything with a certain tag.
<AlanBell> http://www.flickr.com/photos/tags/ubuntu like that
<nigelb> Let me look if flickr api gives me more control.
<AlanBell> curious thing is that the photos are not tagged with ubuntu as far as I can see
<nigelb> It is tagged with buuntu
<czajkowski> yeah some people will not like some of those images showing up
<AlanBell> oh, maybe they are, I was kind of expecting the tags to be alphabetical
<nigelb> what happens if we flag that photo?
 * nigelb tries.
<nigelb> czajkowski: For the moment, we can't do much besides reporting that photo :(
<nigelb> *photos
<AlanBell> nigelb: I think if you are including a tag you can exclude other tags
<AlanBell> in this instance the racy pictures are tagged adult as well
<AlanBell> http://www.flickr.com/groups/api/discuss/72157625456418732/
<nigelb> AlanBell: that sounds like the way to go
<nigelb> I don't have an LTP setup, so if anyone wants to submit an MP, I'll approve it in.
<czajkowski> nigelb: nods thanks
<czajkowski> for the time being I've turned off the tag ubuntu and replaced it with ugj
 * AlanBell wonders if it is art
<AlanBell> czajkowski: where do you put the tag? on the team page it is a flickr user id rather than a tag
<czajkowski> AlanBell: dur the event people tag things
<czajkowski> when I create the event I pic the tag to be used
<czajkowski> I chose ubuntu as this was requested from jono and others the last time instead of the ugj
<AlanBell> ok, global events have more fields than team events it seems
<AlanBell> czajkowski: looking at the code I suspect if you put in "ubuntu,-adult" it would
<AlanBell> do the right thing
<czajkowski> the tag wont let you add that on the front end
<czajkowski> perhaps back end ?
<AlanBell> maybe, I don't have an LTP setup either and would probably need flickr api keys or something to get that bit working
<AlanBell> we totally need to ditch identi.ca from the code too
<AlanBell> locodir about 728 days ago: ♺ @czajkowski: LoCo Directory - Useful if kept up to date http://ur1.ca/17f7u #locoteams #ubuntu !ubuntu
<czajkowski> AlanBell: aye I'd agree however some people get rather upset if you say that
<AlanBell> well they should say stuff on it more frequently than every 728 days then :)
<czajkowski> I dont use my account at all
<czajkowski> got tired of people on trying to take over
<nigelb> AlanBell: don't need keys
<nigelb> AlanBell: that particular API endpoint doesn't need authentication
<nigelb> (AFAIK)
<daker> dholbach: thanks :)
<dholbach> :)
<daker> czajkowski: what ?
<vibhav> Today is the deadline for sponsorship, right?
<vibhav> s/sponsorship/sponsorship applications/
<AlanBell> yes
<czajkowski> daker: read up ^^
<vibhav> AlanBell: So reviewing of applications start from tomorrow?
<daker> czajkowski: where do you see the pictures ?
<AlanBell> vibhav: it takes a while
<daker> AlanBell: we have a fix for identica, but we need ti wait until the new layout of the LTP is finished
<AlanBell> daker: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1901/detail/ is the page, which is a separate template to normal events
<daker> yes i know
<czajkowski> daker: I've removed the tag so the picutres are no longer in view
<czajkowski> head away back in an hour
<vibhav> nigelb: ping
<snap-l> Actually, identi.ca has lost some of the louder idiots
<snap-l> and by idiots, I mean the folks that I respectfully wish wouldn't dogpile on other people.
<snap-l> It's pretty quiet over there.
<nigelb> vibhav: pong
<vibhav> nigelb: pm?
<elfy> hi nigelb
<nigelb> sure, go ahead. I'm not at the keyboard much today though.
<nigelb> Hey elfy :)
<elfy> how's things - busy I guess :)
<nigelb> Moving day. Hectic, heh.
<elfy> yea - moving home?
<elfy> if so - not the most peaceful of days - have fun :)
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> yup!
<jono> dpm, mhall119 can we have a quick call?
<dpm> jono, sure
<jono> dpm, lets see if this works, I am in a hotel on their wifi
<dpm> ok
<jono> dpm, can we do skype?
<jono> G+ is not gonna work
<dpm> jono, sure, let me grab the phone, skype does not work on my PC
<jono> dpm, want me to call your home phone?
<dpm> jono, skype is fine, just logging in
<mhall119> jono: sorry wasn't paying attention to IRC
<mhall119> I can jump on a call now
<dpm> mhall119, no worries, we've basically discussed what you and Jono talked already on Friday. Anything else I can bring you up to date on our call later on
<jono> mhall119, dpm I just sent you guys an email with next steps
<mhall119> ok
<czajkowski> cjohnston: might be f interest to you and other summit hackers, https://github.com/CampFireManager/cfm2
<czajkowski> we use it for oggcamp and it's used at other conferences
<dpm> jono, got it, thanks
<czajkowski> you cna do submissions via QR codes, sms
<mhall119> hmmm, thunderbird+lightning in Quantal isn't loading my calendars...
<dholbach> jono, are we going to have our call today?
<jono> dholbach, I am off work today
<dholbach> ah sorry
<jono> np
<dholbach> then enjoy your day off
<dholbach> :)
<jono> thanks!
<jono> so far I have been working since 7 am ;-)
<dholbach> man, get off the network
<mhall119> he never said he was good at taking time off
<jono> dholbach, just checking in a few things while the wife is in bed :-)
<jono> mhall119, heh
<technoviking> what is the IS channel, my @ubuntu.com stopped working
<czajkowski> technoviking: canonical-sysadmin
<czajkowski> on freenode
<bkerensa> boy never again will I paint a room Orange :P this is taking so many coats
<elfy> did you not undercoat first lol
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow :)
<bkerensa> elfy: Nah the paint has primer built in
<elfy> :)
<bkerensa> Behr Premium Plus Ultra
<elfy> never heard of that make - but that's possibly to be expected
<pleia2> they're the main paint brand sold by Home Depot, so they're pretty popular here
<jcastro> bkerensa: I proposed orange for our new house's color pallette
<jcastro> I was immediately declined
<bkerensa> jcastro: well you were supposed to pitch Aubergine
<bkerensa> :D
<jcastro> same result
<bkerensa> ;p
<elfy> pleia2: bit like crown and dulux here then I guess
<jcastro> popey: hey what kernel are you using on your microserver currently?
<popey> jcastro, Linux homeserver 3.4.0-030400rc6-generic #201205061835 SMP Sun May 6 22:36:08 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jcastro> ta
<mhall119> wow, bzr qdiff on quatal just totally owned by system
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-08-21
<jcastro> JoseeAntonioR: why another calendar?
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: huh?
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: ah, that has been over there for a long time, to keep track on which events where on-air and which weren't
<JoseeAntonioR> and a few days ago you said "we'll need our calendar!", so there you go!
<snap-l> http://www.metalinjection.net/fm
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<daker> czajkowski: hi
<daker> czajkowski: https://answers.launchpad.net/loco-team-portal/+question/206393
<czajkowski> daker: hey so usually the LC will mail them also and see if any replies happen
<czajkowski> they do need to check
<czajkowski> then the LP admins will then change the owner
<daker> ok
<cjohnston> mhall119: UDS sponsorship should be turned off correct? the email I saw had yesterday as the deadline
<mhall119> cjohnston: done
 * daker crosses his fingers
<czajkowski> daker: that has been taken care of now for you
<czajkowski> and the issue answered
<daker> czajkowski: thank you :)
<jcastro> bkerensa: what gear do you use to measure your house?
<czajkowski> daker: np
<jcastro> greg-g: ping me when you're around pls
<greg-g> jcastro: hello there sir
<jcastro> hey just a quick question
<jcastro> http://www.nasa.gov/audience/formedia/features/MP_Photo_Guidelines.html
<jcastro> I was wondering how this uhh, "license" would work wrt. CC BY SA
<jcastro> I was hoping someone would like, submit a wallpaper with Curiosity photos
<jcastro> but I don't know how we fit into that.
<greg-g> sorry, had a morning computer fart... loading the link now
<greg-g> so, anything created by a federal employee during the course of their work is not protected by copyright*
<greg-g> *(In the US, the US gov has the potential option of enforcing copyrights in other jurisdictions, but they rarely do (I don't think ever, actually))
<jcastro> greg-g: yeah so a bunch of the curiosity pics are totally awesome.
<jcastro> I think it'd be awesome to see it as a wallpaper, triumph of humanity, etc.
<greg-g> so, they can't be licensed BY-SA or any other copyright license since they are not subject to copyright, they are PD
<jcastro> will that be a problem for ubuntu?
<greg-g> shouldn't be
<greg-g> IANAL, TINLA, OMGWTFBBQ
<jcastro> heh
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
<dholbach> HUGS
<jcastro> hey mhall119
<jcastro> do you think the 2d->3d thing for ubuntu tv will be done this cycle?
<jcastro> I have a WI for testing the ubuntutv PPA
<mhall119> jcastro: I can't say for sure, but from my discussion with them I would say no
<jcastro> k
<mhall119> I think it's safe to mark that WI as postponed
<mhall119> or blocked
<jcastro> bummer, I am really aching for it
 * mhall119 <-- choir
<jcastro> from a non work perspective too, heh
<bkerensa> jcastro:  Belkin Conserve Energy Monitor, ThinkEco Modlets and I also monitor my kWH on my bill
<balloons> pleia2, ping
<pleia2> balloons: pong
<bkerensa> I'm wondering if 12.10 will have a startup sound
<AlanBell> does it not at the moment bkerensa?
<AlanBell> I should test an iso really
<bkerensa> 12.04 doesnt and no 12.10 not yet
<AlanBell> yikes quantal is very broken in virtualbox
<jono> mhall119, btw, I extended UDS sponsorship a little
<jono> see the date of the ubuntu-devel announce
<mhall119> jono: did you just send it? last one I see from you was on the 14th
<jono> mhall119, the email I sent last week
<jono> mhall119, ahhh it did close
<jono> ok cool :-)
<mhall119> so we're good then?
<twobottux`> aucommunity: Is there any project in existence to have common( all apps) settings? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/178695/is-there-any-project-in-existence-to-have-common-all-apps-settings>
<twobottux`> aucommunity: Are there transcripts of UDS sessions? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/74440/are-there-transcripts-of-uds-sessions>
<jcastro> bot
<snap-l> Is that a new feature?
<snap-l> and is it staying?
<snap-l> :)
<AlanBell> snap-l: I believe it has been here some time and brings in stuff tagged community
<jcastro> I don't get why it did the 2nd one
<AlanBell> don't get why it did the first one, maybe it was tagged community and has been untagged since or something
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> I untagged it community
<AlanBell> oh, right
<jcastro> it was originally tagged that way but that didn't make sense so I undid it
<jcastro> why it mentioned the 2nd one I have no idea
<AlanBell> second one is tagged community
<jcastro> yeah but it's answered
<jcastro> I was under the impression the bot did new questions
<jcastro> not old ones
<AlanBell> ah, I see what you mean
<marcoceppi> jcastro: no idea, but it's done similar things in the Juju room
<jcastro> k
<jcastro> I'll mention it to jokerdino next time I see him
<bkerensa> jcastro: :P I may not be able to hack on Juju in the future ;o
<mhall119> bkerensa: the first juju charm for django was built around a puppet script, so he's not going to let you off the hook that easily :P
<bkerensa> mhall119: heh :P I imagine I will be too busy ;) the role requires extensive travel
<mhall119> so does jcastro's
<bkerensa> mhall119: you dont have to travel too much do you? Just lots of calls
<mhall119> bkerensa: not me, no
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-08-22
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: ping
<cjohnston> pong
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, have you got access to the wordpress site uds.ubuntu.com? found a uds-q link
<cjohnston> where
<JoseeAntonioR> already filed a bug, in remote participation
<JoseeAntonioR> http://uds.ubuntu.com/community/remote-participation/
<cjohnston> where is the bug
<JoseeAntonioR> lp?
<JoseeAntonioR> let me get the link
<JoseeAntonioR> https://bugs.launchpad.net/uds-project/+bug/1039825
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1039825 in uds-project "uds-q link in community/remote-participation" [Undecided,New]
<cjohnston> bug #1039825
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1039825 in uds-project "uds-q link in community/remote-participation" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1039825
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks, cjohnston :)
<cjohnston> yup
<dpm> morning
<dholbach_> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> hows everyone
<huats> morning everyone
<dholbach> dpm, we finally got ubuntu-packaging-guide into the archive! :)
<dholbach> with that we should be ready to start the translations :)
<dpm> dholbach, \o/ nice!
<dpm> dholbach, I'll need to manually approve the translation template the first time off. Do you have the link to the source package in LP, is it just ubuntu-packaging-guide?
 * dpm looks
<dholbach> dpm, hum - is it not https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-packaging-guide?
<dholbach> we generate the source package from the upstream branch
<dpm> dholbach, yep. Looking at https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/ubuntu-packaging-guide/+imports it seems it does not generate a .pot file on build
<dpm> it needs to create it so that the .pot template can be imported by LP
<dholbach> that'd be for language packs, right?
<dpm> yeah
<dholbach> ah, we won't be in main for a while :)
<dpm> ah, gotcha
<dholbach> so I'll mail the l10n list later on when the package is available for installation
<dholbach> it was just binaryNEWed
<dpm> dholbach, actually, we do enable universe translations now, so it could still be translated in LP
<dholbach> right now it be possible to translate it in the lp: project
<dholbach> and Ubuntu Translators should be able to do it
<dholbach> is there an advantage to translate the source package?
<dpm> one big advantage is that you get more people translating it. Having a template available on translations.l.n/ubuntu gives it way more visibility. Translations can be enabled both in the upstream project and the Ubuntu source package, as they are shared (translate in one place, it gets automatically translated on the other side)
<dpm> also, I haven't been following Sphinx for a while, so I cannot really remember if it uses gettext at runtime. But if it does, and it loads .mo files for translations, then translations can be shipped in language packs instead of SRU'ing them
<dholbach> hum
<dpm> anyway, these are the options on the table, now up to you to decide :)
<dholbach> I'm not quite sure about this - right now we ship ubuntu-packaging-guide-html-de packages
<dholbach> or we are going to in the future, if we have a certain percentage of translations in
<dpm> ah, that makes me think that it doesn't use gettext, but rather generates translated html files
<dholbach> yes
<jcastro> technoviking: ok that guy has started with the vbulletin license and installed it
<jcastro> I should have a better understanding of his progress on mondayish. (He plans to work on it on the weekends)
<twobottux`> aucommunity: Why are there popular ideas on Brainstorm that developers haven't implemented? [closed] <http://askubuntu.com/questions/171069/why-are-there-popular-ideas-on-brainstorm-that-developers-havent-implemented>
<greg-g> haha
<jcastro> popey: time to pack it up
<jcastro> mageia is now #2 on distrowatch
 * balloons notes the ec2 clickbot farm is working
<balloons> http://distrowatch.com/mageia.. click click!
<popey> haha jcastro
<mhall119> wow, Mageia is 10 times as popular as Red Hat.  That means they're a $10 Billion company, right?
<cjohnston> lol
<dholbach> alright - I call it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow :)
<cjohnston> james_w: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/launchpad-work-items-tracker/add-print-statement-debug/+merge/120827
<czajkowski> cjohnston: get the link I posted about campfire manager?
<cjohnston> czajkowski: I saw it.. I didn't get to look into it. do you still have the link handy?
<czajkowski> cjohnston: https://github.com/CampFireManager/cfm2
<czajkowski> ta da ;)
<cjohnston> ty
<czajkowski> np
<cjohnston> czajkowski: am I missing something? it looks like its the same type of thing as Summit? or were you just showing me to show me
<czajkowski> yes to show you
<czajkowski> it has some nice features
<czajkowski> it's used at conferences
<cjohnston> gotcha
<cjohnston> I see that it can SMS
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> and QR code
<christoffer> Who should I speak with if I'm thinking about organizing a meet-up for Nordic LoCos at the UDS in Copenhagen
<czajkowski> cjohnston: you could put the information on the wiki page and create an event on the LTP if you like for some oevenint
<czajkowski> I dont know which one to suggest as there could be stuff planned
<mhall119> I haven't heard of any after-hours plans yet
<mhall119> I assume there will be some evening events by Canonical and it's partners
<mhall119> but nothing about which days
<christoffer> ok
<christoffer> perhaps still to early
<mhall119> christoffer: you can safely assume the closing night will have a Canonical sponsored event
<christoffer> yea, I know...it said so in the registration form
<mhall119> 1/w 25
<christoffer> It will be my first UDS...are the days fully booked from 8 to 18 with sessions?
<czajkowski> cjohnston: yup from 9-6
<czajkowski> christoffer: from 9-6
<mhall119> ^^ what she said
<christoffer> :D
<mhall119> there's a couple 15 minute breaks, and a lunch that is provided
<christoffer> ok
<mhall119> but otherwise it's all sessions
<AlanBell> no slacking
<christoffer> Just attended the IETF in Vancouver so I assume the UDS will be sort of similiar
<christoffer> sounds like it's better to book a lunch meeting or something like that ...if we're not too many.
<czajkowski> christoffer: during the day tends to be a lot harder as people are in sessions and run to lunch and then to after sessions, you really are better off trying to do something at 6pm
<christoffer> aha ok
<christoffer> Thanks for info ...now it's time to watch TV.
<christoffer> cya
<bkerensa_> weee
<jcastro> <-- late  lunch
<cjohnston> czajkowski: quit pinging me :-P
<czajkowski> cjohnston: sorry happens me and colin watson most days in other channels
<cjohnston> me too.. heh
<cjohnston> UDS wiki pages are all updated to UDS R.. Go forth and populate :-)
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-08-23
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> Morning dholbach, dpm
<dpm> hey nigelb, how's it going?
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<nigelb> dpm: Hey! Pretty good. So far a great morning :)
<dpm> nice :)
<twobottux`> aucommunity: Why does Vote Up require 15 reputation? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/179318/why-does-vote-up-require-15-reputation>
<czajkowski> morning
<czajkowski> in the blue finn today to meet one of the new guys who joined launchpad
<czajkowski> nice to meet more of my team
<czajkowski> nick veitch  joined Canonical to work as a tech writer for the LP team :D
<czajkowski> https://twitter.com/evilnick
<philballew> czajkowski, did you teach them the secret handshake yet? :)
<czajkowski> nope not yet :)
<czajkowski> he has yet to arrive
<philballew> ah, Well one day when I become rich and end up in a cool place like London I'll stop by see what all the cool people do
<philballew> I should not say I live in a bad place, as I do live in California.
<czajkowski> which is nice to visit
<philballew> Well there is Bakersfield...
 * philballew apologizes if anyone is from Central California here
<twobottux`> aucommunity: Why does Vote Up require 15 reputation? [migrated] <http://askubuntu.com/questions/179318/why-does-vote-up-require-15-reputation>
<dholbach> dpm, ubuntu-translators@lists.u.c are the people I want to talk to, right? :)
<dpm> dholbach, you want to buy them beers? Yeah, definitely the people you want to talk to ;)
<dholbach> :)
<czajkowski> dpm: I sent a mail last week to you re getting a page translated
<czajkowski> any luck with that ?
<dpm> hi czajkowski, sorry, I didn't get to that yet, I've been busy with getting a new app developer spec ready, but I might have some time for translations tomorrow
<czajkowski> dpm: thank you!
<dpm> no worries, and sorry for the delay
<czajkowski> dpm: np, I know you're busy as well, just want to have an update for meeting later on
<dpm> ok, cool
<czajkowski> cheers
<doctormon> dholbach: links in the packaging section are all broken
<doctormon> http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/tools/packaging/ html, pdf links
<dholbach> doctormon, I know
<dholbach> doctormon, we're waiting for https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-packaging-guide-team/+recipe/ubuntu-packaging-guide-daily to finish
<doctormon> dholbach: Also, please credit my image contributions :-D
<dholbach> doctormon, sorry, you weren't in the bzr log
<dholbach> but I'm happy to edit my blog entry
<doctormon> NP, we didn't do it through the normal pipes.
<dholbach> done
<doctormon> Zanzeebar
<doctormon> I wonder if we should commit the svg files to the branch, include sources etc
<doctormon> Oh no, wait I see them
<doctormon> Maybe a desktop file to take care of that access problem Grumpy is talking about.
<AlanBell> heh, grumpy is me, I used the wrong twitter account
<dholbach> haha
<AlanBell> https://twitter.com/GrumpyGameMaker
<AlanBell> separate account for my olympics stuff to ubuntu stuff
<jcastro> FINALLY.
<jcastro> the packaging guide!
<dholbach> and the Brazilians already translated like 100 strings of it :)
<dholbach> hum, the new gwibber doesn't make it easy to distinguish if you have 2+ accounts of the same type
<jcastro> heya ping nigelb
<dholbach> dpm, wenn Du nachher die Sessionbeschreibung ändern könntest, wär das super :-)
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<jono> hows things?
<dholbach> good good :)
<dholbach> jono, I'm going to be in a couple of meetings during the apps call, but I gave dpm a list of notes I took while reviewing the spec again
<dholbach> hope that's OK
<jono> dholbach, np
<dpm> dholbach, ok, mache ich gleich
<dholbach> great thanks
<dholbach> dpm, danke
<dpm> dholbach, ok, done
<dholbach>  yoohoo
<jono> dpm, mhall119 about set?
<dpm> jono, yep!
<mhall119> yup
<jono> dpm, mhall119 cool, give me a few mins, just wrapped a call
<dpm> ok
<jono> dpm, mhall119 https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/f35473da505e2e94c1de8c5b2507a4df777aa194?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<nigelb> jcastro: hi! pong
<doctormon> dholbach: Can I help you guys with the developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/ page? Is it available for patching?
<dholbach> doctormon, it's a wordpress blog
<doctormon> dholbach: So, yes?
<dholbach> yes - dpm, mhall119 - what is the LP project for it again?
<jcastro> nigelb: hey I saw your nginx stuff, wondering if you've looked at the nginx charm stuff imbrandon is working on
<dholbach> alright my friends - I have to rush out - see you later
<nigelb> jcastro: I haven't done much with charms
<jcastro> well it's more checking the nginx configs he's using
<nigelb> jcastro: ah, happy to, when I find some free time.
<mhall119> doctormon: https://launchpad.net/ubuntudeveloperportal is the LP project for the wordpress theme on developer.ubuntu.com
<jono> jcastro, lets roll
<jcastro> on a call
<jcastro> charmers call, gimme 40m?
<jono> jcastro, np
<doctormon> thanks mhall119
<mhall119> np
<jono> jcastro, all set?
<jcastro> yep yep!
<jono> jcastro, actually, I don't need a call
<jono> unless you do
<jono> jcastro, actually, I do :-)
<jcastro> all I have is a small update on cloud stuff I was working on with the fellas just today
<jcastro> cool, let's do this, I need to take apart this computer soon, lol
<jono> hah
<jono> jcastro, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/621792f8695d9f32e8b2605ef75dc35d6cba70cf?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<jcastro> "cool, let's do this, I have a HURRICANE to outrun."
<jcastro> and leave mhall and balloons to deal with
<mhall119> lol, northerner
<balloons> yankees
<balloons> bah
<mhall119> oh noes! it's a category 2! run away
 * balloons notes his unequivocally NOT a yankee, having been born in that land between midwest and northeast known more casually as the middle of nowhere
<mhall119> jcastro: when you're snowed-in from a blizzard this winter, I'm going to send you photos of me on my hammock
<popey> jcastro, no ubuntuonair for featurefreeze & 12.04.1?
<balloons> popey, jcastro would have to do it live from the back of the sedan while the wife drives :-)
<popey> heh
<mhall119> that would be entertaining
<jcastro> we can do one when I get back in a week
<jcastro> or feel free to just have one!
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-08-24
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<jono> dpm, mhall119 all set?
<mhall119> yup
<dpm> jono, yep!
<jono> dpm, mhall119 https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/d6d947aef3ebc8412a84f5ecb16d013abb455011?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<dholbach> have great weekend everyone!
<jono> dpm, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/11ced11a597a7bcb8af1313b3fc347fa593f4ea8?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<daker> mhall119: cjohnston http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/657368266/getting-started-with-django :D
<bkerensa> daker: Oregon Represent :P
<daker> :D
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-08-25
<mhall119> 1/w 71
<greg-g> 71 eh? that's a lot
<mhall119> that's not even the highest :(
<bkerensa> mhall119: Canonical should use this for ISO downloads http://mirrorbrain.org/ :P
<cjohnston> nigelb: mhall119 daker https://www.djangoproject.com/weblog/2012/aug/19/experimental-python-3-support/
<daker> yes
<mhall119> yay, another upgrade!
<doctormon> pleia2: If you're available, I have a new FOSS guide which is redone: http://divajutta.com/doctormo/understanding-foss2.pdf it's gone through quite a few revisions already so we're coming to the end of the process. I'd like you to take a look and see if it's good enough.
<pleia2> doctormon: sure (just got home :))
<doctormon> Brilliant! mhall119, cjohnston, greg-g and nigelb would probably like to see it too.
<pleia2> doctormon: grammar nitpicks welcome? :)
<pleia2> page 5, should be "The Internet has its own..." not "it's"
<pleia2> (the title is ok, Internet's is showing possessive in that case)
<pleia2> doctormon: not sure what slide 6 is trying to say :\
<pleia2> if you can find space I'd also mention security on slide 13 (dependent upon them to fix, if they don't you're insecure and have no options, sad sad)
<pleia2> slide 15, "unapproved" is the correct spelling :)
<pleia2> s/speach/speech on slide 17
<pleia2> s/problem/problems on slide 19
<pleia2> otherwise good :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-08-26
<doctormon> pleia2: Good feedback, merging now
<doctormon> pleia2: Page 6 is to show that not all content is open and available to use in the ways described, but where they are, these are the kinds of things that you should be able to do.]
<pleia2> ok
<doctormon> pleia2: that makes sense with it's current text?
<pleia2> it sort of sounds like you're trying to say "not everything on the internet is commons, but it should be!"
<JanC> I suppose this is meant as a "marketing instrument" for open source, but of course the characteristics between open source & proprietary aren't always as black and white as described in e.g. slides 12-13...
<pleia2> JanC: they are slides, black and white is to be expected ;)
<JanC> well, depends on what you expect people to do with them  ☺
<pleia2> doctormon: for the second sentence starting with ALL I'd say "But the following permissions should be available for things which are real commons resources:"
<pleia2> or something
<doctormon> JanC: The document is already overflowing with complexity and gray space. Trying to pretend proprietary software has good points would just be silly.
<nigelb> cjohnston: DOn't worry, we won't be able to upgrade to python3 any time soon ^_^
<nigelb> doctormon: I like it :)
<nigelb> <3 page 15
<JanC> doctormon: I disagree with saying that all proprietary software has all of the bad properties you list, but its your presentation, and of course slides don't represent 100% what you say during a presentation
<JanC> oh, and is it intentional that you use 2 different sans-serif fonts on the front page?
<JanC> ("by Martin Owens" uses a different font, it seems)
<doctormon> JanC: That's right, it doesn't say that all does. If it does, let me know and I'll correct it. Also, some examples of non-corforming corner cases :-)
<JanC> doctormon: I was thinking about e.g. the Wing IDE Pro license, which (after signing an NDA) gives you about 3½ of the 4 freedoms that free software requires according to your slides: 1. you can use it however you want, 2. you can study its source code, 3. you can change it however you want, and 4. you can redistribute the changes you made to the software (but not the software itself)
<JanC> even though that's not as perfect as free software, you can't really say it has no good points  ;)
<doctormon> JanC: That's a private product, explict contract and NDA, hence it's not even covered in this which is about on-the-market software.
<JanC> it's available on the market, the NDA is just about not releasing the source code
<doctormon> It's certainly not open source, because it's not developed in the open and gets no benefits. but it's more along the lines of the private government agreements with contractors to develop millitary tech. so long as the govt have all four freedoms, it's Free Software but not open source ;-P
<doctormon> JanC: No, the market doesn't work like that. What you have there is something different.
<JanC> it certainly is not open source, but like I said, it has 3½ of the freedoms that define open source or free software  ;)
<doctormon> JanC: The four freedoms define Free Software, not open source.
<JanC> and this is open to everybody, not just governments
<JanC> (and if you are an open source developer, it is free as in gratis)
<JanC> so, it's not open source of free software, but you get most but not all of its advantages
<doctormon> JanC: Not really, hardly any of them.
<doctormon> There's a lot of self serving and I'll give it credit for being better than the trap that was BitKeeper.
<doctormon> A lot of what credits the FOSS world is the commons itself, having software which is basically a science which anyone can build on for any reason.
<doctormon> And everyone can learn from.
<JanC> right, but when looking at the "4 freedoms", you get most of these  ;)
<doctormon> But again, the NDA means the software is a private agreement rather than general licensing.
<doctormon> (I think there is some RMS post about almost not being good enough) ;-)
<JanC> I'm sure RMS doesn't think it's good enough
<doctormon> What are you up to these days JanC? On Ubuntu I mean
<JanC> most of what I do on Ubuntu these days is related to ubuntu-be (locoteam)
<bilal> I know it's Sunday, but for something urgent: Any UDW guy around?
<bilal> Or any CC member, for that matter
<pleia2> bilal: did you find what you were looking for?
<vibhav> mhall119: ping
<vibhav> Oops, wrong ping, sorry mhall119
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-08-19
<pleia2> jono: can you send the vUDS message to community-announce@lists.ubuntu.com too?
<pleia2> (UDS scheduling was a specific mention when creating the list :))
<pleia2> looks like the announcement for UDS never made it there either, so at least getting this one there would be good
<jono> pleia2, sure
<pleia2> jono: thanks :) and added your address to accepts for that list
<jono> thanks pleia2
<Tm_T> good morning
<jose> hey, Tm_T
<bkerensa> Silly makerbot wouldnt let me print a Ubuntu Coin
<bkerensa> :(
<dholbach> good morning
<jcastro> cjohnston: ping
<jcastro> mhall119: around?
<mhall119> jcastro: yup
<jcastro> is there a cache in front of summit.u.c?
<jcastro> I am getting 1308 but some people are getting the May one
<jcastro> mhall119: also I have a new person who needs to shcedule, do you remember what team they should apply to?
<mhall119> jcastro: anybody managing the schedule should be a track lead
<mhall119> no idea about the cache, are you sure they don't have the url to the old summit?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> mhall119: yeah he's a track lead, I just don't know what team he should apply to
<mhall119> he doesn't need to be on a team, track leads can schedule
<mhall119> is he listed as a track lead on http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/tracks ?
<mhall119> ah, nobody is, there's your problem
<mhall119> let me fix that
<jcastro> mhall119: we have some changes in track leads
<mhall119> ok, who's server/cloud track leads this time?
<jcastro> scott moder, dan westervelt, and antonio rosales
<jcastro> that's Scott Moser btw, typo
<mhall119> I assumed
<mhall119> what's dan's launchpad nick?
<jcastro> mhall119: danwest
<mhall119> thanks
<mhall119> so no Daviey ?
<cjohnston> jcastro: mhall119 got you sorted out?
<jcastro> I think so?
<jcastro> mhall119: you can keep Daviey on if you want but we might as well get the transition done
<nigelb> cjohnston: were you looking for me earlier?
<cjohnston> what's up nigelb!
<nigelb> busy times. otherwise nothing much. what about you? How's working for Canonical? (or is it Linaro?)
<cjohnston> I understand busy times. Workin for Canonical.. Things are awesome
<nigelb> cjohnston: I'm doing the equivalent of purging render.py on our codebase....
<nigelb> I've spent more time this week reading code than writing.
<cjohnston> it sounds like you should be ready to take the task of render.py next week then
<mhall119> cjohnston: slots are all fixed now too, we can start importing anytime
<cjohnston> mhall119: importing should already be happening
<jono> dpm, all set?
<dpm> jono, yep, coming!
<dholbach> jcastro, is discourse working for you right now?
<jcastro> no it's down
<dholbach> ok
<jcastro> marco gets pings when it goes down
<jcastro> but he's in japan
<dholbach> ok
<jcastro> man this is embarrassing
<jcastro> dholbach: ask me what I am listening to right now
<dholbach> jcastro, what are you listening to right now?
<jcastro> ACE OF BASE
<jcastro> I tell you no lies
<dholbach> I thought that was impossible without serious substance abuse
<elfy> dholbach: anything's possible
<dholbach> ok, I stand corrected then ;-)
<elfy> :p
<elfy> you just need to see my media library to see it is 'possible'
<jcastro> dholbach: with Spotify anything is possible
<dholbach> I find lots of great stuff on mixcloud
<SergioMeneses> good morning!
<elfy> hi SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> hi elfy how's everything?
<elfy> pretty good thanks - you?
<SergioMeneses> elfy, reading emails, writing wikis... today I have the day off :)
<elfy> nice
<elfy> so why aren't you outside doing outside stuff like reading at a bar watching the world go by :p
<SergioMeneses> elfy, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> elfy, because I have a lot of things to do here... maybe later
<elfy> :p
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day - see you!
<aquarius> hey, dudes.
<aquarius> jono, mhall119, dpm, I'm happy to fill in more detail on my thoughts if you want me to, of course
<aquarius> not that dpm is here. Ah well :)
<jono> thanks aquarius :-)
<jono> dpm is crying
<jono> :-)
<aquarius> gah, he used to quite like me, I think, and now I've ruined it ;)
<mhall119> aquarius: I can give you login credentials and you can fix it yourself ;)
<mhall119> then I'll re-assign all the bugs to you
<aquarius> mhall119, the problem isn't really the IA -- I mean, that sorta kinda needs some fixing, but you knew that already. It's the uncertainty, which I tried to stress as being the main issue as I see it
<mhall119> and all the work items from this next vUDS
<mhall119> well, the IA changes and a general cleanup and link fixing will help a lot of the uncertainty
<aquarius> I think dev.u.c is actually not too bad at the stuff that it does; there's just a bunch of stuff that it doesn't do yet and I think it needs to :)
<mhall119> but part of the problem is, at our first Beta, we're all still a litle uncertain as well
<aquarius> oh, of course -- I'm definitely, absolutely, not pointing fingers and saying "why aren't you doing better"!
<aquarius> I've been there; I know what it's like :)
<mhall119> :)
<aquarius> (was just trying to find the SDK widget documentation pages in order to show an example, but I can't find them by looking in the menus, which is the IA thing :))
<aquarius> (can't find a link to http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/overview-ubuntu-sdk.html without googling)
<popey> IA?
<aquarius> Information architecture -- essentially, the sitemap and crosslinks
<aquarius> how to find your way around a site
<popey> ah
<aquarius> mhall119, the uncertainty complaint, at least as it relates to the SDK, basically boils down to all the occurrences of "This documentation is under development and is subject to change" which do not suggest *how* it might change. If it's going to change a little bit, that's not a problem; I do not mind if, say, OrientationHelper.automaticOrientation is currently a boolean and might change to be an enum.
<aquarius> (That will break my apps, but it's not a hard problem.) I do mind if OrientationHelper might completely go away and get replaced by something totally different; if that's the case, I'm not going to use it until it's stabilised.
<aquarius> I do not mind avoiding using a component! That's not a problem at all. But because all I get told is "this is subject to change" with no indication of whether the change will be minor or complete obsolescence, I basically have to assume that it might be a major change and therefore I am afraid to use any component which says that.
<aquarius> I'm OK with that too -- if that's what I should be doing, no worries. Saying "any component which is mentioned as under development *should not be used* unless you are prepared to work closely with the SDK team" would be fine!
<aquarius> anyway, I'm not trying to have a go :-)
<mhall119> aquarius: understood, I'll talk to the SDK guys to see if we can get that clarified
<jcastro> jono: don't you ... dun dun dun dun dun ... forget about me
<jcastro> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdqoNKCCt7A
<jono> jcastro, eating lunch, can we chat soon?
<jcastro> fo sho
<jcastro> I hope you are enjoying that video while you eat
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-08-20
<nigelb> bkerensa: were you at the monday meeting?
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> good morning all
<smartboyhw> Hello dpm dholbach
<dholbach> hi smartboyhw
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dpm> hey
<benonsoftware>  /sort
<smartboyhw> 47 hours left and no magic on http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge
<jussi> smartboyhw: aint over till the fat lady sings
<smartboyhw> jussi, fat lady!?
<jussi> smartboyhw: ahh, sorry, cultural reference...
<jussi> smartboyhw: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/It_ain't_over_till_the_fat_lady_sings
<smartboyhw> jussi, ah
<IdleOne> BAD JOKE: she's been rehearsing for the past 28 days.
<jussi> IdleOne: hahaha
<smartboyhw> IdleOne, wow, that's long;)
<IdleOne> jussi: :)
<dholbach> dpm, do you have time for a quick call in a bit?
<dpm> dholbach, sure
<dholbach> cool
<dholbach> I'll set up a hangout
<dholbach> dpm, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/ee954cea9602d06a55b6f60f5b3ea4275abd2fb6?hl=de
<dpm> dholbach, I'm there in a sec
<alourie> balloons: ping
<dholbach> jono: hola muchacho
<jono> hey dholbach
<bkerensa> nigelb: yes I was at the monday meeting from the SF office... Did you see me? :)
<dholbach> all rightie - see you tomorrow
<jcastro> heya daker
<daker> jcastro: o/
<jcastro> rad.io looks awesome, what services does it support?
<daker> jcastro:i am using my own radio lists hosted here https://rad-io.herokuapp.com/
<jcastro> nice!
<daker> jcastro: but it will be more open, and people will be able to report broken streams from the app
<daker> the backend code is hosted here https://github.com/daker/rad.io
<jcastro> aww, you didn't use juju to deploy your server side stuff?
<daker> jcastro: i am using the free plan from heruko, i am a total n00b when it comes to juju :D
<jcastro> we'll have to remedy that at some point!
<daker> ok
<jcastro> hey mhall119
<jcastro> and cjohnston
<jcastro> do we need the "error, same color in previous slot" stuff turned on for vuds?
 * cjohnston blames mhall119
 * jcastro is scheduling
<cjohnston> no
<jcastro> can we turn it off?
<cjohnston> if you still have acces, go ahead.. if not, maybe mhall119 can.. i wont be able to get to it till later tonight
<jcastro> is it in the admin panel?
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> admin "Schedule > Summits > uds-1308"
<jcastro> got it
<jcastro> thanks!
<mhall119> yeah, my fault, forgot about that
<mhall119> wait, jcastro is scheduling?
<mhall119> oh, he has schedule-changer group permissions
<jcastro> hey so I just scheduled all of Server and Cloud
<jcastro> but the Juju ones aren't showing up as green
<mhall119> \o/
<jcastro> ah nuts
<jcastro> the stubs.
<jcastro> mhall119: hhmmm, but some of them are green colored with servercloud-s-blah
<jcastro> but my juju ones are not, ideas?
<mhall119> jcastro: probably just need to wait for the track-fix cron to run again
 * jcastro nods
<mhall119> yup, all green now
<jcastro> ok, I have one session left to schedule and we're all set
<jcastro> HOT!
<mhall119> jcastro: man, your track is already full?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> was about to ask, can we get a 3rd track?
<mhall119> you can get a 3rd room
<jcastro> I have core server and ecosystem done, but juju core will need a virtual room
<jcastro> mind if I add it or do you not want me mucking in admin?
<mhall119> jcastro: I just added it
<mhall119> server-cloud-3
<jcastro> ta!
<mhall119> np
<mhall119> jcastro: are you going to have someone who can start each of these hangouts?
<jcastro> yep
<mhall119> ok
<nigelb> bkerensa: I did, you were in the SF office, right?
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-08-21
<bkerensa> nigelb: Yeah thats the new downstairs floor..... they now have all seven floors for half of the building and Google has the other half
<nigelb> bkerensa: yeah, i know
<bkerensa> nigelb: have you been?
<nigelb> Pretty good.
<bkerensa> nigelb: so I will see you in just a month now :)
<jono> mhall119, around?
<dholbach> good morning
<benonsoftware> Afternoon dholbach
<elfy> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi benonsoftware, hi elfy
<benonsoftware> How's everyone going?
<elfy> it's morning and work beckons - so it could be better :p
<dholbach> :)
<benonsoftware> ;)
<dpm> jcastro, could you add aq to the Ubuntu org in Trello? His account is stuartlangridge
<jcastro> sure
<jcastro> dpm: done!
<dpm> thanks!
<dholbach> jcastro, dpm, balloons, mhall119: did we cancel our team call today?
<jcastro> not afaik
<dholbach> ok
<jcastro> I am having plugin issues
<jcastro> I'll be there in a sec!
<mhall119> dholbach: jcastro: dpm and I are in UDS planning
<jcastro> oh ok
<dholbach> mhall119, is that where Jono is too?
<mhall119> no, is jono here today?  I thought he was taking time off
<dholbach> ah no, he's on vac
<dholbach> jcastro, let's cancel it
 * dholbach goes back to work :)
 * jcastro nods
<jcastro> back to work!
<mhall119> dholbach: are you and jono filing BPs for community track sessions at UDS?
<dholbach> mhall119, most of the stuff I was looking at was click/appstore related
<mhall119> ok, you're still a track lead for community though, right?
<dholbach> yes
<mhall119> ~.
<dholbach> I looked through the list of unapproved sessions a couple of times
<mhall119> balloons: are you filing community BPs for qa stuff?
<mhall119> since you're also a track lead on the community track
<dholbach> mhall119, he's on vac AFAIK
<smartboyhw> mhall119, you fooled me:( ^
<mhall119> he is? must have missed that
<jcastro> dholbach: mhall119: on Wednesday, mind if I switch Ubuntu Server Guide - LTS only - with Flavors QA?
<jcastro> I have a conflict with server team folks who want to attend the Server Guide part.
<dholbach> jcastro, I don't mind
<smartboyhw> +1 for flavours QA:P
<mhall119> jcastro: neither is my track :P
 * jcastro cowboys it
<SergioMeneses> hi everybody!
<popey> mhall119 / dpm what do the colours mean in the vuds doc?
<dpm> popey, green means we'll be scheduling them today, red that we won't
<popey> wont ever or wont today? ☻
<mhall119> popey: won't for this uds
<dpm> :) we can always add new sessions later, but we want to make sure the bulk of the schedule is in today
<popey> hm
<popey> ok
<mhall119> popey: is there something in red you think should be scheduled this uds?
<dpm> come on popey, elaborate on that "hm"...
<dpm> we're amongst friends :)
<popey> well, the convergifying one
<popey> also, lisettte was asking if she needs to schedule any
<popey> ☻
<mhall119> popey: there's going to be a more general one for app convergence designs
<mhall119> not core-apps specific
<popey> ok
<mhall119> the idea being that we need the general ideas worked out before implementing specific cases
<popey> ok, thats fair enough, thanks!
<dpm> yeah, and we thought we won't get to it for 13.10 for core apps so we decided to not schedule it
<popey> oh, of course. duh
<popey>  /ignore popey
<mhall119> yeah, most of the red items will be scheduled for uds-1310
<dholbach> all right - calling it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<popey> lisettte was asking what she needs to do, if there's any specific sessions she needs to make and the process
<popey> I said you two were the best to speak to
<mhall119> popey: no, I'll make the design ones for appdev-
<dpm> hi lisettte, let me come back to you and reply your mail later on, it's been a bit hectic today. We were thinking of having a design review for each core app and mhall119 is scheduling them
<mhall119> for each of the 6 coreapps that already have design work that is
<mhall119> not all 12
<lisettte> dpm: have invited you to a call tomorrow, hope you can make it
<dpm> lisettte, sure, what time is the call? I can't seem to have received the invite
<dpm> ah, I see it now
<dpm> yep, I can go at 14:30
<lisettte> dpm: awesome
<SergioMeneses> hi dpm busy?
<dpm> hi SergioMeneses, sorry, today I am, but if you've got a question, feel free to ask and if it's short I can try to answer (or someone else from the team can)
<SergioMeneses> dpm, I'm going to send you an email
<SergioMeneses> thanks :D
<dpm> no worries, e-mail will work too :)
<dpm> mhall119, ok, I've only got 2 blueprints left to file. Looking at this one as an example, is there anything that's missing to get it imported into summit? -> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/appdev-1308-developer-story-feedback
<mhall119> dpm: nope, should be fine
<mhall119> dpm: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21910/appdev-1308-developer-story-feedback/
<dpm> perfect, thanks mhall
<dpm> mhall119, that is :)
<cjohnston> mhall119: your gonna need to start up your register script again I'm guessing
<mhall119> dpm: who should be the assignee for design-related blueprints?
<mhall119> cjohnston: :(
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> who's the new app design lead?
<dpm> mhall119, Paul Moore
<dpm> mhall119, but I think you can assign them directly to Lisette, Lina and Christina
<mhall119> well I can only assign to one
<mhall119> so I'll assign to him and let him re-assign as he sees fit
<dpm> mhall119, yeah, I meant assigning each one to the right designer (i.e. clock for Lina, Music for Lisette, etc.)
<mhall119> dpm: do you know the right ones for all 6?  I don't
<dpm> mhall119, they're in the e-mail I CC'd you on (on the previous replies), but in a nutshell:
<dpm> - Clock: Lina
<dpm> - Calculator: Christina
<dpm> - Calendar: Lina
<dpm> - Music: Lisette
<dpm> - RSS Reader: Lisette
<dpm> - Weather: Christina
<mhall119> thanks dpm
<dpm> np
<dpm> ok, I think I've now filed all of my blueprints
 * dpm checks summit
<dpm> ok, I've scheduled all the appdev sessions I saw on summit, calling ti a day now
<dpm> mhall119, would you mind scheduling the app development roundtables?
<dpm> I need to run, let's sync up tomorrow
<dpm> good night everyone!
<aquarius> mhall119, ping
<mhall119> aquarius: pong
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-08-22
<smartboyhw> bkerensa, why the **** are you leaving Ubuntu? You aren't letting people down
<IdleOne> Did you read the blog post?
<IdleOne> pretty much explains it
<smartboyhw> IdleOne, yeah, and I've talked to him
<smartboyhw> So sad;(
<IdleOne> I'm happy for him. He has done what he wanted and has found something else he wants to do. Seems to me that isall anyone can really ask for.
<smartboyhw> IdleOne, yeah
<jose> I totally agree with IdleOne :)
<smartboyhw> Unforunately, me isn't:P
<dpm> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> dpm, looking at the list of current blueprints - do you think it'd make sense to have a catch-all session about the softwarestore/click experience? or is it maybe too early for that and we should maybe have one out-of-band after the app competition?
<dholbach> I'm a bit unsure
<dholbach> dpm, I pinged all the guys and what's currently proposed is all we've got
<dholbach> the rest got planned during the 24967024670942760426 email threads on the mailing lists in the last 2-3 months :)
<dpm> :)
 * dpm looks at blueprints
<dholbach> dpm, I added them to your gdoc
<dpm> yeah, I saw those, thanks! I'm looking at the rest of blueprints in the track. Did you file them under community- instead of appdev- for any specific reason?
<dholbach> I felt like community- was sort of the catch-all - parts of the discussion would fall under foundations- others under desktop-, etc.
<dholbach> also being in the community- track chances are better for me to actually be able to attend them ;-)
<dpm> yeah, I think they might belong more to the apps track, but given that I've not got a strong feeling about it, that what you say makes sense and that we've only got 2 slots left, we might as well leave them in the community track
<dholbach> WFM
<dholbach> dpm, so we'd do a software store experience "city hall" meeting some time after the app competition?
<dpm> it might actually work for UDS, even. If we announce the store this week, then there's the weekend and Monday for folks to test it
<dpm> what do you think?
<dholbach> yeah, maybe - let's see if we can announce this week still
 * popey looks forward to uploading his fart app to the store
<dpm> mhall119, after a chat with design, we're going to be merging the calculator and weather sessions. I was thinking of just renaming the title of the weather blueprint and unscheduling and untargeting the 13-08 sprint for the calculator blueprint. Would this work, or is there a better way?
<mhall119> dpm: that should work, summit will update the meeting's info based on the BP
<mhall119> dpm: only for those 2, or are we combining all of them that have the same designer?
<dpm> mhall119, thanks. In principle only for those 2, as the design is finished and there is not much to discuss or get input for
<mhall119> ok
<popey> the burndown charts seem to have broken.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-work-items-tracker/+bug/1215499
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1215499 in work-items-tracker "Sudden inaccurate upturn in TODO items " [Undecided,New]
 * popey tickles cjohnston 
 * cjohnston cries
<dholbach> mhall119, anything I forgot on https://daniel.holba.ch/blog/2013/08/ubuntu-developer-summit-coming-up-next-week/?
<mhall119> dholbach: looks good
<dholbach> all right, will get it out to community-announce@ too
<mhall119> dholbach: you might want to emphasize "Be prepared to lead your session"
<dholbach> will do
<mhall119> so it's not "Here's something I want dholbach to talk about while I listen"
<dholbach> didn't we have a "here's how you lead a session" doc somewhere?
<dholbach> I remember editing it a while ago
<dholbach> some links on http://uds.ubuntu.com/agenda/ are still outdated
<dholbach> maybe we should remove the links to pad.ubuntu.com
<dholbach> and there's an /uds-r/ somewhere
<dholbach> do we have icecast?
<dholbach> oh and I should tell folks to register
<dholbach> ok, mail sent to community-announce too
<dholbach> mhall119, ^ should I file a bug about the stuff I found?
<mhall119> dholbach: no icecast, since it's G+ hangouts
<mhall119> dholbach: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS/Sessions has how to run a session
<dholbach> mhall119, no - I meant more stuff like "take notes, ask people if they want to take work items, etc."
<mhall119> dholbach: oh, no, I don't think we have that
<dholbach> I'm quite sure we did :)
<dholbach> but maybe it was cleaned away :)
<dholbach> anyway
<dholbach> shall I file a bug about the outdated info on /agenda ?
<mhall119> dholbach: sure
<cjohnston> mhall119: can you mark https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/launchpad-work-items-tracker/add-coreapps-config as merged please
<dholbach> done: https://bugs.launchpad.net/uds-project/+bug/1215529
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1215529 in UDS Project "/agenda/ is out of date" [Undecided,New]
<mhall119> cjohnston: done
<cjohnston> ta
<mhall119> np
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> see you! :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-08-23
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> Morning.
<nigelb> Good Morning popey, dholbach!
<nigelb> A Friday!
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<cjohnston> popey: ping
<popey> cjohnston pongs
<cjohnston> popey: so status is fixed for the future.. I'm not sure about fixing the past two days tho
<popey> heh
<popey> its fine for now, i only care about the future
<cjohnston> :-)
<popey> thanks!
<dholbach> all right my friends - weekend time - see you on monday! :)
<elfy> popey: just read your mail to the council - I've replied to you
<popey> elfy: thanks
<elfy> not hugely helpful atm - can't actually find the account in question, but have a look when you've time and see what I've said
<popey> will do
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-08-25
<jose> coolbhavi: ping
<coolbhavi> hey jose
<jose> coolbhavi: just got your email on the change from approved to verified. are you working on a blog post for it?
<jose> just so I know which one to cross-post to the fridge, the email or that one (in the case you're doing it) :)
<coolbhavi> yes jose same thing will be on the blog
<coolbhavi> ll publish it in a while
<jose> coolbhavi: ok, please ping me once it's up so I can cross-post it asap :)
<coolbhavi> sure :)
<jose> thanks
<coolbhavi> jose, http://lococouncil.ubuntu.com/2013/08/25/new-local-communities-healthcheck/
<jose> coolbhavi: thanks! working on it now
<coolbhavi> :)
<smartboyhw> coolbhavi, "healthcheck" made me think of "lungcheck" (i.e. being scolded by boss in Chinese:P)
<coolbhavi> smartboyhw, :D lungcheck means scolding? :)
<smartboyhw> coolbhavi, yeah
<coolbhavi> smartboyhw, funny :) didnt know it :)
<jose> coolbhavi: already posted it to the planet or not?
<coolbhavi> jose, no
<jose> coolbhavi: ok, the fridge post will go there, we don't like to re-post to the planet :)
<jose> coolbhavi: just in case, I double-checked and it *is* already on the planet, but loading
<coolbhavi> jose, ok :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-08-18
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> popey, mhall119, balloons: how are you all getting on with your tasks for UGJ?
<popey> dholbach: will update the etherpad after lunch.. biab
<mhall119> dholbach: not as well as I should be, let met work on it after our call
<dholbach> I'm currently busy spamming the internets :)
<mhall119> popey: balloons: core apps review?
<popey> hah, no alarm
<popey> balloons: forgot to say could you please weigh in on the community donations sheet please?
<popey> dholbach: nice one for scheduling the hangout on air later..
<balloons> popey, ahh yes, I'll do it before our call so it's updated
<popey> nice one
<elfy> afternoon chaps and chapesses
<popey> hey elfy
<dholbach> popey, that was for the frameworks discussion, not UGJ - but in case you're interested in joining, ........ :)
<elfy> hi popey
 * elfy still giggles when he drives past the barbers ... 
<popey> dholbach: i know, i read the mail ☻
<dholbach> ok cool
<dholbach> yeah, I think we should have more of these ad-hoc discussions sessions on ubuntuonair :)
<popey> +1
<mhall119> dholbach: what's the etherpad doc for UGJ planning?
<dholbach> mhall119, http://pad.ubuntu.com/j2HWUfgxCp
<popey> GREAT URL!
<popey> etc
<mhall119> thanks
<balloons> pleia2, ready for ubuntonair hangout with me and mhall119 tomorrow?
<pleia2> balloons: bright and early!
<pleia2> unfortunately I have a hangout with openstack translators at 1AM, so an 8AM hangout will be even more interesting than usual
 * pleia2 will catch up on sleep later
<balloons> pleia2, yikes.. :-)
<mhall119> pleia2: put a little redbull in your coffee, you'll be fine :)
<pleia2> ++
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-08-19
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa_> pleia2: are you working through till the later A.M.? :)
<pleia2> bkerensa_: heh, no, going to bed at some point :)
 * nigelb points out that it's probably past that point
<bkerensa_> nigelb the Sheriff
<bkerensa_> :)
<nigelb> :)
<pleia2> alright, I shall return in the proper morning
 * pleia2 sets alarm
<dholbach> popey, mhall119, balloons: shall we catch up on UGJ prep in our team call tomorrow?
<dholbach> we could also talk about lp:ubuntudeveloperportal bug triage
<popey> ya!
<mhall119> dholbach: sure
<mhall119> balloons: I'm going to go ahead and create the hangout event for today's Q&A
<popey> mhall119: tweeted it
<mhall119> thanks popey
<popey> np
<mhall119> balloons: will you be able to start the hangout? I have a scopes meeting from 10:30-11:00
<balloons> mhall119, ohh sure, I can start it up and send over the link
<balloons> nvm, I see it's setup
<mhall119> balloons: I just need you to start it, the event is created and ubuntuonair.com is updated
 * dholbach hugs popey
<balloons> dholbach, I noticed I cannot set importance on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntudeveloperportal
<dholbach> balloons, let me see if I have the right keys for changing this
<dholbach> balloons, better now?
<dholbach> I'm never quite sure which knows to use :)
<balloons> dholbach, indeed
<balloons> there's some real low hanging fruit in here, I think I'm sucked in
 * dholbach hugs balloons
<dholbach> fantastico
<dholbach> let me know which batch you're working on, and I'll take one of the others
<balloons> I started on the bottom batch, but I found it easier just to look at the big list
<dholbach> ok cool
<dholbach> I just didn't want us all to review the same batch of 22 bugs :)
<balloons> many in the batch were already triaged by you
<pleia2> o/
<mhall119> morning pleia2, got your coffee?
<balloons> morning pleia2
<pleia2> water, good enough :)
<mhall119> I doubt that
<pleia2> haha
<balloons> jose, mhall119 and I would like you to be a guest with us on the community team live q and a. Interested? Would you be able to join a hangout at 1500 UTC?
<mhall119> on Tuesdays
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow again! :)
<belkinsa> See ya
<balloons> pleia2, I'd like to get our slides for the talk @ fossetcon organized. Do you want to start by sharing your slides from scale and I can add to them?
<pleia2> balloons: just uploaded the source version, here you go: http://princessleia.com/presentations/5WaysToGetInvolvedWithUbuntuToday.odp
<jose> balloons: I'd love to, but I'd only be able to be there from 1500 to 1530 as I have classes at 1600 and need to get take a bus :)
<balloons> jose, that's fine.. we'll keep your piece short so you don't miss the bus :-)
<jose> balloons: cool then! is it next week?
<balloons> pleia2, thanks, I'll review
<balloons> jose, umm, does Sept 2nd work for you?
<jose> lemme check
<jose> wfm
<balloons> jose, awesome you are on the schedule. Thanks!
<balloons> mhall119, just fyi ^^
<jose> no prob, thanks to you for the invite!
<balloons> jose, personally I promise to be nice, and ask easy questions, but I can't speak for mhall119 :-)
<jose> hehe
<jose> well, I'll still have to deal with you at FOSSETCON
 * mhall119 isn't sure whether to be scared or excited by that
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-08-20
<dholbach> good morning
<elfy> \o/ for 7 of the membership council being in #meeting today :)
<belkinsa> Indeed. :D
<belkinsa> Is there a Ubuntu Engineering Live today?
<popey> yes
<belkinsa> Like in four minutes?
<belkinsa> I see it now.
<balloons> :-)
<dholbach> all right my friends - have to rush off to a concert - see you all tomorrow!
<belkinsa> OMG, guess what I got in the mail today?  The Certificate of Ubuntu Membership!
<mhall119> \o/
<jcastro> hey everyone
<jcastro> pearson's going to give discounts and free books to Loco teams for the new Official Ubuntu Book!
<belkinsa> Sweet
<jcastro> pleia2, I forgot the email to send news to to get things onto the newsletter
<elfy> jcastro: ubuntu-news-team@lists.ubuntu.com
<jcastro> ta
<bkerensa> jcastro: IIRC they have always done free Ubuntu books and discounts for locos... jono has a blog post on it somewhere
<jcastro> bkerensa, yeah I did this last year too
<jcastro> http://www.jorgecastro.org/2013/08/14/official-ubuntu-server-book-3rd-edition-now-available/
<bkerensa> jcastro: Although I am saddened your name is not yet on a Ubuntu Server Book.
<jcastro> we need to redo that entire book imo
<jcastro> Though Kyle is way smarter than me, he's better off writing it
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-08-21
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> all right, I need to go
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day!
<jcastro> mhall119, holy smokes, this build is so much better than the last one
<jcastro> my phone actually works!
<mhall119> I'm still playing with the new stuff
<jcastro> Like the launcher in particular is more responsive
<MrChrisDruif> o/
<popey> hello MrChrisDruif
<popey> jcastro: found the swipe in from right, swipe up to kill stuff?
<jcastro> whoa
<jcastro> man, that is awesome
<jcastro> needs to be more discoverable though
<popey> its the same as ios and similar to android to be fair
<jcastro> oh, I didn't know android did that
<jcastro> so does that kill the app or is it some kind of pretend "we'll try to be smarter than you" pseudo kill?
<MrChrisDruif> o/
<mhall119> popey: that's been there since last promotion
<popey> jcastro: proper kill
<popey> jcastro: pseudo kill is what we do in the background
<czajkowski> on a clean install what is the command to install any extras that are not in by default ?
<popey> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras vlc mplayer    etc etc
<czajkowski> cheers
<czajkowski> need to report some bugs first :/
<czajkowski> many crashes :(
<MrChrisDruif> Argh, I keep getting email notifications about wiki.ubuntu.com pages that get changed, however they aren't in my list of subscriptions.
<MrChrisDruif> These are from before we've had a server side change.
<MrChrisDruif> Also changes I make on my notifications don't change on wiki.ubuntu.com
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-08-22
<mhall119> MrChrisDruif: are you subscribed to a parent page?
<bkerensa> nigelb: claps for being on the Webdev Beer and Tell
<nigelb> bkerensa: :)
<nigelb> I usually try to be, but the timing doesn't work for me.
<bkerensa> nigelb: the hgstats looks legit
<nigelb> not sure what that means.
<bkerensa> nigelb: oh thats what they were showing off
<dholbach> good morning
<MrChrisDruif> mhall119; how do you mean?
<MrChrisDruif> Good morning dholbach =)
<dholbach> hi MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> How's it going?
<dholbach> good good - how about yourself?
<MrChrisDruif> Oh pretty good as well, finally cleaning up my inbox
<MrChrisDruif> I had a staggering 7,000+ emails I think.
<MrChrisDruif> Now down to less then 2,000
<elfy> I'd have deleted the lot and waited for people to ask me if I'd done something :p
<MrChrisDruif> elfy; I'm going through them because a lot are subscriptions so I unsubscribe myself so it doesn't get that swamped again.
<elfy> good plan :)
<MrChrisDruif> That's what I thought ;-)
<MrChrisDruif> <1,500
<MrChrisDruif> <1,400
<MrChrisDruif> <1,300
<MrChrisDruif> 1,000!!!
<dholbach> can you give me a hand promoting the upcoming show? http://ubuntuonair.com/
<dholbach> thanks
<popey> yup
<dholbach> popey, where did you promote it? (we cancelled it :-/)
<dholbach> I'm happy to follow up
<popey> i saw, deleted my share
 * dholbach hugs popey
<popey> you need to delete it from G+
<dholbach> yep, just trying to figure out how to do that :)
<popey> heh
<dholbach> ok, found it
<jcastro> czajkowski, we're dogsitting a pug!
<popey> fugly aren't they? ☻
<jcastro> they breathe loud
<popey> yeah
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<dholbach> err
<dholbach> Monday! :-D
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-08-23
<czajkowski> jcastro: they snore a lot
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> jcastro: very affectionate  though
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-08-24
<bkerensa> So many Ubuntu Devs at DebConf :)
<popey> 10 or so i think?
<bkerensa> popey: quite a handful but only two are Canonical employees as far as I can see just Colin and Steve Langasek
<bkerensa> popey: Benjamin Mako Hill is here too
<bkerensa> :)
<popey> oh that makes 12 then
<bkerensa> popey: and Paultag
<popey> look harder
<bkerensa> popey: for more devs?
<popey> you said only two are canonical, we sent more than two
<bkerensa> popey: maybe they have not arrived yet... today and tomorrow are the slow days
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> only one session each day on Sat/Sun
<bkerensa> pleia2 isn't even coming in till what I think Wednesday
<bkerensa> pleia2: missing your company party on Tuesday!
<pleia2> yeah, I don't get in until Wednesday evening
<pleia2> bkerensa: also, I don't like parties :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: somehow I think this Ice Bucket Challenge comes around to you :)
<pleia2> bkerensa: MooDoo got me, I donated to the marine mammal center ;)
<bkerensa> pleia2: ah :)
<wxl> hey folks. i don't know if i'm in the right place but i'm trying to get some help getting my ubuntu.com email working in gmail. any ides?
<popey> wxl: heya
<popey> wxl: your @ubuntu account just forwards to whatever is set as your default email address in launchpad
<wxl> popey: incoming's not the issue. that works fine. my issue is with outgoing. gmail seems to want smtp settings (i guess you can't send through google like you used to be able to)
<popey> wxl: you can configure gmail to send "as" your ubuntu.com account easily enough in gmail -> settings -> accounts -> send mail as -> "Add another email address that you own"
<popey> no, you dont want that option, you want the above
<wxl> popey: and then you put in your email and it asks for smtp settings, autofilling smtp.ubuntu.com
<popey> nope
<wxl> well it does for me XD
<wxl> i'm looking at it now, filling in email address as wxl@ubuntu.com and leaving treat as an aliased checked, then hitting next step
<popey> you sure you're in the right place?
<popey> https://imgur.com/15goreR
<wxl> and i get Configure your mail to be sent through ubuntu.com SMTP servers
<wxl> yep i'm there, but hitting next step gives me the above
<popey> hm
<popey> thats different
<wxl> yeah i've done this befor3e nad never had that issue
<wxl> if i wanted to set smtp that wasn't google, i had to do it on my own
<popey> how odd.
<wxl> i was hoping to find SOMEONE who uses their gmail to do this :)
<popey> i do
<popey> but I became a member years ago, and I suspect gmail have changed things since then
<popey> https://support.google.com/mail/answer/22370?hl=en
<popey> implies you can add smtp.gmail.com ?
<popey> "Or, you can use Gmail's outbound servers with a different "from" address. If you've already configured the alternate address, your message will be sent from:otheraddress@domain.com, sender:username@gmail.com, regardless of which custom from configuration you chose."
<wxl> ok just gotta figure out the settings :)
<popey> they're well publicsised
<popey> smtp.gmail.com, TLS
<wxl> well it was some sort of issue with my plugins i guess
<wxl> that and gmail trying to rid my account of suspicious signins :)
<wxl> thanks for the help popey!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-08-17
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<popey> yo
<czajkowski> happy monday!
<popey> Yes!
 * dholbach relocates to the office, brb
<popey> dholbach: got a sec to help me figure out why this build failed? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/214631002/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-armhf.libreoffice-vanilla_1%3A5.0.0~rc3.1-1ubuntu1~wily4_BUILDING.txt.gz
<popey> i get that "dpkg-buildpackage died" - but not why
<dholbach> popey, mh
<dholbach> popey, it's not quite clear what happens there
<dholbach> popey, after   Leaving directory '/«PKGBUILDDIR»/workdir/UnpackedTarball/coinmp'    things normally go a bit differently, judging a different build log: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/213495858/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-amd64.libreoffice_1%3A5.0.0~rc5-0ubuntu1~wily1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<popey> good spot dholbach
<popey> dholbach: wondering if something just died, ran out of RAM or something
<dholbach> yeah, that might be
<popey> because it seems to just cut off
<dholbach> not sure if it's still the case but in the past there was a certain number of hours your build was supposed to finish in
<dholbach> but Sweetshark should know
<popey> he's on vacation :)
<dholbach> then doko should know ;-)
<dholbach> or infinity
<popey> ok, ta :)
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-08-18
<MooDoo> morning
<jcastro> hey dholbach!
<dholbach> hey jcastro
<jcastro> A meeting I thought I had today is actually tomorrow
<jcastro> can I get in on your cool-people hangout?
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> popey, ^
<popey> yay
<dholbach> popey, jcastro: I'll have to run and pick up the cat from the vet in half an hour, so I probably can't do the last minute announcement, but I can already set up the hangout and update the page
<dholbach> popey, I'll do a bit of our usual propaganda already
<dholbach> can you guys do another round 20m before we start?
<popey> thanks dholbach
<popey> yes
<jcastro> wait what, is it only us three?
<jcastro> no will? boooo....
<dholbach> it's the community Q&A
<dholbach> not the engineering webcast
<jcastro> oh ok
<popey> dholbach: formatting in your blog post is all screwy here https://daniel.holba.ch/blog/2015/08/snapcraft-has-landed-in-the-archiv/
<popey> dholbach: http://i.imgur.com/HlIBBvg.png
<davidcalle> popey, dholbach, works nicely for me on ff and chrome
<popey> hmm
<dholbach> popey, looks fine here
<dholbach> popey, jcastro: did you do a bit of propaganda?
<popey> dholbach: ya
<dholbach> awesome
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-08-19
<davidcalle> Good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> dholbach, hey, how are things?
<dholbach> hi davidcalle
<dholbach> good good
<dholbach> how about you?
<davidcalle> Same :)
<MooDoo> hello all
<czajkowski> aloha
<MooDoo> :)
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow! <3
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-08-20
<MooDoo> hello all
<dholbach> balloons, davidcalle, popey: are you guys hanging out for the docs day?
<popey> yes, can do, finishing off current meeting
<balloons> ahh yes, omw
<davidcalle> dholbach, omw
<popey> sorry, overrunning
<czajkowski> pleia2: anyone in the valley you know may might be interested in http://www.meetup.com/Couchbase-Silicon-Valley/events/223898914/ tonight
<pleia2> czajkowski: alas, not keen on spending 2 hours commuting down to the valley again today
<pleia2> tiiired
<czajkowski> pleia2: nods I know not you, but others :)
<czajkowski> now aiming for 2 a month, 1 in our mission st office and 1 out in MV
<czajkowski> as we know people dont like to commute :)
<balloons> so I just joined a google hangout from my ubuntu phone. Pretty cool
<balloons> recieving audio and video worked, but not sending audio or video :-(
<popey> blimey
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-08-21
<nhandler> czajkowski: Let me know when the next one at your Mission St office is. If I am free, I would be up for attending (only a few blocks from my office)
<jcastro> nhandler: yo yo, I hear you ubuntu touch on an N5?
<jcastro> I have a new phone so I have a spare N5 now.
<nhandler> jcastro: Me? No. I used to have a Nexus 5, but never got around to installing Ubuntu on it. Then the phone died. I'm actually on an iPhone now (for reasons), and unfortunately, I don't think I'm going to be getting Ubuntu to run on that :P
<pleia2> jcastro: I think you got the wrong nha*, it's nhaines that has ubuntu on an n5 :)
<jcastro> I do believe I have just made that mistake lol
 * jcastro headdesks
<pleia2> they both live in california now too, you're welcome
<nhandler> Its ok, I tried bribing nhaines years ago to change their nick to avoid this issue :)
<jcastro> oh so basically, the entire thing is getting more difficult
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> I do have to read #ubuntu-us-ca more carefully these days
<czajkowski> nhandler: for sure thanks
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<dholbach> davidcalle, a few folks replied to RFH mail :-)
<davidcalle> dholbach, yes seen it :)
<dholbach> are you going to ping one of the guys to help or shall I send a follow up mail or something?
<davidcalle> dholbach, I'm going to ping Robin
<dholbach> awesome
<dholbach> I can't wait to get a new version deployed :)
<czajkowski> Aloha
<davidcalle> dholbach, should we still keep this card around ? I feel it's been superseded by snapcraft in general https://trello.com/c/vt3HPcGz/11-as-a-developer-i-want-to-easily-find-and-read-straight-forward-articles-so-that-i-can-publish-my-software-for-ubuntu-snappy
<davidcalle> czajkowski, hello
<davidcalle> dholbach, same, I really want to see all the new shiny things on prod
<dholbach> :-D
 * popey stabs libreoffice
<czajkowski> popey: what did it do ?
<dholbach> not build
<popey> indeed
<dholbach> davidcalle, I tagged the bugs as I said yesterday: https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+bugs?field.tag=site-dev
<czajkowski> heh
<dholbach> davidcalle, sorry, I missed your question about the trello card earlier
<dholbach> davidcalle, snapcraft will still need some more docs
<dholbach> davidcalle, so I guess we can rephrase the actions on the card maybe
<davidcalle> Ok
 * dholbach relocates, brb
<balloons> Happy Friday everyone :)
<mhall119> jose: did those phones make it to you?
<mhall119> jose: I forgot to mention, you'll want to re-flash them before showing them off
<mhall119> use channel=ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en
<mhall119> I also recommend setting the screen to never turn off
<dholbach> balloons, davidcalle, mhall119, popey: JFYI: I'm on leave next week.
<popey> Seems most people are :)
<davidcalle> popey, on leave too?
<popey> no, not me
<popey> I'm in london for a sprint
<popey> I'm out the week after though
<dholbach> ah, cool
<dholbach> all right my friends - have a great weekend everyone!
 * belkinsa hugs dholbach
 * dholbach hugs you all back
<davidcalle> dholbach, have a nice week-end and week!
<dholbach> you too!
 * davidcalle calls it a day. Have a nice week-end :)
<popey> o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-08-22
<Kilos> o/
<ahoneybun> popey: can I help clear some of the quere in the ubuntu-wiki-editors LP group?
<popey> ahoneybun: are there some you'd vouch for?
<ahoneybun> AudaciousTUX is trying to rebuild his LoCo , I believe Kilos would also vouch
<ahoneybun> ubuntu-bd
<ahoneybun> #ubuntu-bd
<pleia2> Ralf Mardorf has been asking for approval on the ubuntu-doc list, he's working on Studio
<popey> aha, thanks
<popey> stupid launchpad mail had been going to a filter with bugs.
<popey> so I missed that there were applicants
<popey> just chugging through them
<popey> sorry about that
<ahoneybun> np thanks popey
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I think we have hit a deadend with the slideshow
<popey> ahoneybun: what's up?
<ahoneybun> popey: our slideshow is broken atm
<ahoneybun> Kubuntu, since QtWebkit was dropped in PyQt4
<ahoneybun> trying to move it to PyQt5 atm
<popey> Looking for someone to do the porting?
<ahoneybun> if someone would
<ahoneybun> it's only use being effected though
<ahoneybun> no one here will because of the license
<ahoneybun> riddell will not since he is on Neon
<popey> the license?
<ahoneybun> and they are moving to Calamares or whatever
<ahoneybun> PLA or something
<popey> the CLA?
<ahoneybun> something about coding becoming nonfree
<ahoneybun> yea
<popey> when you say "here", where is "here"?
<popey> "within the kubuntu community"?
<ahoneybun> yea
<popey> is there a bug filed for this?
<ahoneybun> I don;t think so
<popey> well, that's step 1
<ahoneybun> not sure if anyone other then use have noticed
<ahoneybun> would it be against the core slideshow?
<ahoneybun> ubuntu-slideshow-ubuntu I think
<popey> I don't know, I've not experienced the bug.. how does it manifest itself?
<ahoneybun> well only in Kubuntu iso
<ahoneybun> the daily images slideshow does not show anything
<ahoneybun> the installer works fine though
<popey> okay, so lets get a bug filed.
<popey> that's step one, then we can debug it, and get someone to fix it
<ahoneybun> let me get LP building another try
<ahoneybun> trying to fix it on my own
<ahoneybun> right
<ahoneybun> it's not that package
<ahoneybun> it's core ubiquity
<ahoneybun> though the test slideshow script is broken in ubuntu-slideshow-ubuntu as well
<ahoneybun> I fixed that
<ahoneybun> have it on my own branch
<ahoneybun> though I did change one of our slides so the translations would be useless on the welcome one
<ahoneybun> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1615799
<popey> ok
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-08-23
<popey> mhall119: dpm - who is doing the Q&A today? I need to setup the youtube-live session.
<dpm> popey, feel free to set it up. Happy to jump in if you or mhall119 are up for it
<popey> ok, will set it up
<dpm> thanks
<dpm> going for lunch, will be back in a bit
<popey> Ok, posted
<mhall119> I can be on if needed
<mhall119> popey: dpm: we're supposed to have tvoss on this week (if itworks out this time)
<Mister_Q> svij sorry I'm omw to the airport I can't attend our ubucon meeting today
<svij> Mister_Q: ok
<svij> dpm: are you joining?
<Mister_Q> dpm is back ? :o
<svij> not until he joins the hangout^^
<svij> Mister_Q: whats missing for the contest?
<Mister_Q> svij, announcement texts for social media, page and description on ubucon.org
<svij> oh so not that much
<dpm> svij, Mister_Q, ok joining
<Mister_Q> \o/
<svij> yay
<Mister_Q> have to go. I'll be back in a few hours
<dpm> sorry, hangouts just froze for me
<svij> dpm: you're frozen again
<dpm> argh
<dpm> popey we'll join the team call in a minute
<popey> ok
<popey> ping mhall119
<mhall119> popey: pong, we're wrapping up with svij
 * ahoneybun wins the internet with popey liking his tweet
<wxl> ahoneybun: this one? https://twitter.com/ahoneybun/status/510734382428979200
 * wxl kids, obviously
<ahoneybun> mm so someone does have that handle
 * ahoneybun sees the cm-14 branch for his phones CPU. \o/
<ahoneybun> *phone
<ahoneybun> whatever
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-08-24
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-08-25
<Kilos> o/
<Mister_Q> dpm ping
<dpm> hi Mister_Q
<Mister_Q> do we announce ubucontest in one hour or do we just talk about the details later? I got no notification for the meeting and just read it /o\
<dpm> Mister_Q, I just put the meeting as a checkpoint for all to review the doc and give the +1 to the announcement
<Mister_Q> ah ok :)
<dpm> we can just discuss it here at the time of the meeting, and if everyone is happy, then we can go ahead with the announcement
<dpm> but the meeting on the calendar is not to say "the ubucontest will be announced at this time"
<tsimonq2> .
<tsimonq2> whoops
<svij> I'm currently busy at work, but I noticed that we don't have much information about the snap packges. We added "snap" somewhere with no explanation, I think that's a bit unclear (atleast for me)
<svij> Mister_Q: ^^
<Mister_Q> svij yeah I will look into that soon. Dont have much time now sorry. I will have time for that during the hangout
<svij> Mister_Q: I might not be response or available later
<Mister_Q> dpm please send me the hangouts link again I cant find it on my callendar
<dpm> Mister_Q, let's just do IRC, as svij mentions he won't be available for the hangout
<dpm> I'm adding comments directly to the Terms of entry doc
<Mister_Q> okay
<svij> I have a co-worker sitting next to me
<svij> need a few minutes
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-08-27
<Kilos> o/
<ahoneybun> popey: I've reached out to Linux Mint over this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1615799
<ahoneybun> but since they are only working on 16.04 for a while it has not hit them yet
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-08-21
<jose> just for the record, all the ubuconla video streams have the slides on them
<czajkowski> aloha
<jose> ohai!
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-08-26
<ahoneybun> jose: ping
<jose> ahoneybun: pong
<jose> what's up
<ahoneybun> jose: where do I file a RT?
<jose> send an email to rt@ubuntu.com
<ahoneybun> we would like an SSL on kubuntu.org
<jose> yep, they're the right people
